# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  هدية لشبكة الناصرة الثقافية قبل الطبع : كتاب( رسائل من كشكول الحياة ) للمرشد الدولي

## المرشد الدولي

*أعزائي وإخوتي أعضاء وقراء شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .............. المحترمين* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 

*كل عام وأنتم بخير وتقبل الله أعمالكم*  

*موضوعنا هنا سوف يختلف عن سابقيه في الطرح ، حيث سيلقى أمام أعتابكم مجموعة منتقاة من كتابي الذي ينتظر الطبع والذي آخر ظهوره وعرقـل بزوغه ، افتقار البيئة المحيطة به إلى حرية الكلمة وتجريد الفكر ، والقيود التي كبلت بعض عقولنا من زمان والتي نأمل مستقبلاً أن تتحطم معها الأسوار القديمة السرابية إلى ساحة حرية تعبيرية واقعية ، مفتوحة لأقلام الجميع بشتى أفكارهم واختلافاتهم وانتماءاتهم ، والتي ستترجم وتلد ما تحبل به عقول أثرياء الكلمة وتجار الفكر ، والذين ظلوا مفوهين فقط ! في المجالس العامة المحصنة دون تدوين لكلمتهم وتحبير لحكمهم فوق سطور بيضاء .* 
*كسا عقلوهم الغبار ، وبنت عليهم العناكب بيوتها ، ودفنوا في مقابر التلثيم والكتمان ، حتى وارينا عقولهم السجينة في أجسادهم المترهلة ، في سجن الفناء وانتهاء الكد والعناء .* 
*السلسلة الموضوعية ستكون منوعة ومتتابعة ، يختلف كل منها عن الآخر ، حتى لو تواردت بعض الأفكار ، والتقت وتشابهت بعض زوايا القصص والتعبير، لأنها جداول تتفرع من نهر عقل واحد .* 
*سيكون بأسلوب جديد يحوي عـدة قضايا اجتماعية حياتية ساخرة وناقدة ، منها ماهو واقعي ومنها ماهو خيالي ينطبق علينا ويحاكي أفكارنا المملوءة بهموم الدنيا ومشاكلها .* 
*إنها وبكل تواضع من شبكة كتابية ، نسجته وأوردته من دلو بئر المرشد الدولي ، ومما قرأه وسمعه وعاشه في دراسته وتجاربه وحواراته ومن محيطه الاجتماعي والحياتي القريب والبعيد ، زمانا ومكاناً ، مع الكبار والصغار ، علماء كانوا أم عوام ، بجميع طبقاتهم المادية والقيادية .* 
*إنها مواضيع تلامس قضايانا ومشاكلنا وهمومنا والكثير من معاناتنا ومما يعاني منه ممن حولنا ،أو ربما نسمع عنها في حياتنا أو يشكي منها من يعيش بعيد عنا ، وسوف أقوم بانتقائها واختيارها من بين دفاتري وأوراقي القديمة التي كتبتها ودونتها قديما من أيام الدراسة إلى الآن ، حيث تحوي على المئات من المواضيع المنوعة والتعليقات الساخرة ، وسأختار منها ما يليق وزماننا والدائرة التي تحيط بنا، وحسب اللثام الذي يكمكم مسامعنا عما ستعريه عقولنا عن طريق أفواهنا واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم .* 
*منها ما حدث في الزمن الماضي البعيد ومنها في الماضي القريب ، ومنها في زماننا الحاضر ، وباقيها ما قيل إنه سيحدث مستقبلاً ، بشتى مشاكله وعوائقه ومطباته الجميلة منها واللذيذة ، وكنت وما أزال أخطط ليوم أعرض فيه كتابي للنقد والتنقيح والجرح والتعديل كيل ينال نصيبه من حبر الطبع ، لعل وعسى يقع بين أيدي القراء الذي انشغلوا بكتاب بدون دفتين ، سريع التقليب والتصفيح ، كاد يكون في كل بيت وتحت ناضري كل متنفس ، آلا وهو كتاب الإنترنت الذي غزى وأستعمر كفتي القارئ بدلاً من صاحب الأرض (الكتاب) .* 
*وأنا أتمنى من الأعضاء والقراء الكرام قبول هديتي وأتمنى كذلك بصمات آراء المعارضين قبل المؤيدين الذين إذا أوجدوا فصول النقد ، دلوني على طريق الجادة ، ولعلني أجد نوراً يضيئ طريقاً لا أبخصه من قبل لينير لي حياتي .* 

*أخوكم المحتاج إلى بصيص نورٍ من شمعة فكركم الغني:* 


*المرشد الدولي* 
*شعبان 1429هـ* 

رسائل من  

(( كشكـول الحياة ))

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*إهــداء* 
إلى المعلم الأول لسلالة الآدميين 
*إلى من هذب النفس الإنسانية لتكتمل* 
إلى سيد الصفوة من ولد آدم خليفة الله في الأرض 

إلي المهذب صاحب الخلق الكريم كما وصفته السماء 

محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب بن هاشم سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين 

إليك يا سيدي ومولاي أهدي هذا العمل المتواضع لعلي أنال رضا الخالق 

خادمك وأبن أمتك

المرشد الدولي
-------
---

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*مقدمة :* 


*أخي القارئ الكريم ، بين يديك سلسلة موضوعية منوعة ومتسلسلة من المواضيع الدينية والعلمية والاجتماعية والمعـلوماتية ، والتي حبكت وعجنت وصبت في قوالب رسالية ، كي يستسيغها عقلكم الموقر ، ويستحسنها لبكم بإمعان ودراية .* 


*إنها نتاج سيل دافق وغيث متواصل من العلوم التي يحويها محيط الحياة ، حتى تواردت وتلاقت من عدة بحور لتكتمل وتسيل في نهر دافق ، و الذي يصب في قمع التنوير الذي يغذي شجرة عقلي العطشان .* 


*فمنذ وقوع بصري على أول كتاب تحسسته بيدي الناعمتين حتى أوقعت باقي القطيع من أمهات الكتب فرائس في شبكة ذاكرتي ، ومنذ كان الكتاب شحيحاً ونادراً ، ومنذ كنت أقتصد في إيجاد قيمة الكتاب الذي كان يعد من أفضل وسائل الإتصال العقلي آنذاك ، ومقارنة بنافذة المكتبات وقناة الكتب المجانية التي تحويها بيوتنا الأن ، والتي بلاشك عرفتموها بمجرد الإشارة إليها وهي شبكة العنكبوت الانترنتية .* 



*إن كتاب رسائل من كشكول الحياة باقة معلومات قطفت من عدة بساتين وأودية ، وقطرات غيث من عدة أنهر تروي نهم وعطش القارئ العطشان .* 

*ستكون منوعة ومتتابعة ، يختلف كل منها عن الآخر ، حتى**لو تواردت بعض أفكارها ، والتقت وتشابهت بعض زوايا قصصها وتعبيراتها ، لأنها جداول**تتفرع من نهر واحد** .* 


*إنه أسلوب جديد وعرض متنوع ، يحوي عـدة**قضايا اجتماعية وقصصية حياتية ساخرة وناقدة ، منها ماهو واقعي ومنها ماهو خيالي ينطبق**علينا ويحاكي أفكارنا المملوءة بهموم الدنيا ومشاكلها** .* 


*إنها وبكل تواضع نسيج معوماتي غزل من خيوط عقل المؤلف ، والتي حصلت عليها من دلو بئر عميق جداً يقبع في قلب المرشد الدولي ، مما قرأه وسمعه وعاشه في**دراسته وتجاربه وحواراته ، من محيطه الاجتماعي والحياتي القريب والبعيد ، زمانا**ومكاناً ، مع الكبار والصغار ، علماء كانوا أم عوام ، بجميع طبقاتهم الفكرية والقيادية والمادية .* 


*إنها أطروحات تلامس قضايانا ومشاكلنا وهمومنا والكثير من**معاناتنا ، ومما يعاني منه من يعيش حولنا ،أو ربما سمعنا عنهم من أسلافنا ، أو من أو أشتكي من هم بعيدين عنا .* 



*قمت بانتقائها واختيارها من بين دفاتري وأوراقي القديمة التي**كتبتها ودونتها قديما منذ تعلمت القراءة والكتابة إلى الآن ، حيث أحتوت على المئات من المواضيع**المنوعة والبحث المفيدة والتعليقات الناقدة بالإيجاب والسلب .* 

*لقد أخترت منها ما يليق وزماننا والدائرة التي تحيط**بنا من ظروفنا والعواصف التي تهب علينا ، والتي تريد أن تكسر أعمدة خيمنا ، وتخلع أعمدة عقائدنا وعاداتنا التي غرست من القدم في أرض عقولنا .* 

*فتحت اللثام المكمكم عنها وأزحت الغبار عن أوراقها ، صففتها ، رتبتها ، نقحتها ، جرحتها إلى إن عدلتها وأصبحت جاهزة للأكل بأفواه العقول العطشى والقلوب الضمئ التي تبحث حتى مكامن العلم والمعرفة .* 


*منها ما حدث في الزمن الماضي البعيد و الماضي القريب**، ومنها في الحاضر المعاصر، ومنها ما سيزيح عنه ستار المستقبل .* 



*والله كم كنت أتمنى أن أر بصمات النقاد والمعارضين قبل المؤيدين ، وإشكالات الجراحين من القراء العارفين ، ومصارحتي بما تحويه رسائلي من أخطاء وشحطات ، وإلقاء بصماتهم أمامي ، كي أحصل على شمعة منهم أضعها في شمعدان عقلي ، لتدلني على طريق الجادة .* 


*فمهما قرأت وكتبت وبحثت وجادلت ، أضل ناقصاً وجاهلا ً أمام بحور العلم ومنبع الكلم ، وأمام علماء بنوا منابر المعرفة والتنوير ، أي والله أن أجد من يضيئ طريقاً لا**أبخصه ، لأستسيغه وأعجنه في لبابة عقلي وأستودعه في مستودع ذاكرتي ، حتى أستخرجه لينير لي حياتي** ، قال الإمام علي عليه السلام :* *اعقل الناس من جمع**عقول الناس الى عقله**.* 




المؤلف

----------


## اسير الهوى

متابع :rolleyes:

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  سنتابع وبشغف* 

*ان شاء الله* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

* وسـ أنضم أيضا ،،*
*إلى الأسرة المتابعهـ ،،*
*و سـ أبحر معكم و بـ كل جوارحي ،،*
*في أعمااااق الكلم المنظوم ،،*
*على صفحات صرحنا الشامخ ،،*
*إن إراد اللهـ لي ذالكـ ،،*
*بـ إنتظاركـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله بمرشدنا
بدايه موفقه كعادتك
وساكون زائرة لصفحاتك وباستمرار
وجاري الانتظار

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة الأولى : 


النموذج الإنساني الكامل النبي محمد بن عبدالله ( صلى الله عليه وآله )



إن العنوان المذكور آنفاً ليس من جعبتي أو من بنات أفكاري .. بل هو قول العالمة البريطانية كارين أرمسترونج عن عظيم سلطت عليه الضوء حتى أعطته هذا الوصف الكمالي .. إنه النبي العربي محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .. حيث وصفته بقولها : إنه الإنسان الكامل والنموذج الإنساني . 
لن يصدق القارئ الكريم إنني أجلت وسوفت كتابة رسالتي التي ستكون فاتحة كتابي حتى حين طباعة الكتاب . . ولما شرعت في وضع بصماتها .. زارني التردد والخوف !! 
أعـدتها ورتبتها ثم توقـفت ! ثم كتبتها وأعدت صياغتها حتى شجعت نفسي في المضي قدماً .. لما لا وهي تخص سيد الكائنات وأفضل المخلوقات .. رسالتي ذرة من نقطة في بحر لجي عن النبي العربي الذي أختتم الله به أنبيائه.. وافتتحت أنا العبد الفقير به وريقات كتابي المتواضع .. ذلك كوني احترت في وصف هكذا إنسان .. وكون قلمي وقف عاجزاً عن التعبير عنه والإفصاح عن جوهره . 

صراحة لقد أحترت في إختيار وإنتقاء الكلمات التي أنصفه بها .. ففي باقي رسالاتي المتنوعة والبالغ عددها مائتين ونيف .. والتي أمضيت عدة سنوات في كتابتها .. كنت أسرد الكلمات سرداً وأمدها مداً وأصفها صفاً ومن دون شعور مني .. كان القلم يسير وأنا أتبعه .. ويقف وأنا أتنفس الصعداء من سرعته .. حتى أنتهي من ختم الرسالة وطيها وإلحاقها بباقي أخواتها . 
أما عن رسالة هذا الإنسان الكامل .. فالوضع مختلف هنا.. فكلما كتبت حرفاً وأكملته ليصبح كلمة ثم أشبعتها لتصبح جملة .. فأضعها في ميزان العدالة فأجد نفسي غير عادل وبعيد عن الإنصاف في قول الحقيقة . 
أعترف إني نويت وإنما الإعمال بالنيات ولوجه الله أن أبدأ كتابي رسائل من كشكول الحياة برسالة عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله .. لكن كلما فكرت فقط في وضع بصمات هذا المخلوق الإنساني .. عجزت وتراجعت خوفاً وهلعاً فأرمي بقلمي .. وقلت سأكتب عنه قبل عرض أول جزء من كتابي للطباعة والنشر.  
سيقول البعض إن لديك مبالغة ومحاباة كونك مسلم وستكتب عن نبي المسلمين ! 
كي أكون صريحاً ومنصفاً في نقل رسالتي لكم .. أجهدت عقلي وصفـرت ذاكرتي ونظفتها كما يقولون بالانجليزي عملت ريسيت قبل أن أنيخ براحلتي أمام ميدان هذا الإنسان العظيم .. فقلت يجب أن أبدأ من الصفر كي أكون محايداً وبدون أي آثار أو ترسبات في ذاكرتي خلفتها بيئة والديّ اللذان ربياني أو ما تعلمته من مدرستي أو من خطباء مجتمعي . 

كنت متيقن كل اليقين إن يوماً ما ستسقط رسالتي هذه بين يدي من لا يدين بدين المسلمين ويريد أن يعرف أو يتعرف على نبيهم الذي أرسل للناس كافة بإدعاء بني قومه عن الله جل وعلا .. والذي هوجم من قبل بعض الكتاب الشرقـوبيـين كسلمان رشدي أو كرسامين الكريكاتير الغربييـن . 
الكمال الأخلاقي : 
أول ما عملت عند شروعي كتابة الرسالة وتحديد أبعادها عن خاتم الأنبياء وما هي مواصفاته .. أن اجعلها أول رسالة ألقي بها أمام أعتاب القراء .. فإنني وكلما تبادر إلى ذهني أسم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله .. تتبادر معه كلمة المعلم الإنساني الكامل .. ويتركز تفكيري على الحديث النبوي الشريف والأكثر شهرة بين البشر : ( إنما بعث لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق )  

عقلي يخبرني إن الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام جميعاً لم يبعثوا من أجل عبادة الله فقط .. ولا من أجل جر الناس وسحبهم خلفهم كي يتآمروا عليهم كما قال البعض .. حاشاهم .. فالله غني عن العالمين .. وحتى إن لم يعبده أحد في هذه المعمورة أو حتى في كل ذرة من هذا الكون الواسع .. يبقى جل جلاله غني عنهم .. قال تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : {وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِن تَكْفُرُواْ أَنتُمْ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا فَإِنَّ اللّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ} (8) سورة إبراهيم
فلن ينقصه شئ إذا لم يعبد ! قال تعالى : {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنتُمُ الْفُقَرَاء إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ} (15) سورة فاطر 

ولن يزداد شيئاً إذا عبده كل البشر ! قال تعالى : {وَمَن جَاهَدَ فَإِنَّمَا يُجَاهِدُ لِنَفْسِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ} (6) سورة العنكبوت 
إذا ما هي فلسفة إرسال الرسل والأنبياء ؟ 
عقلي يقول إن ربي أرسل إلينا معلمين يحملون رسالة تكليف تقع على عاتقهم وهي تهذيب الأخلاق ونشرها بين الناس كافة .
لكن ماذا يقصد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله بقوله إن مهمته هي إتمام الأخلاق .. هل يعني إنها كانت ناقصة قبل مجيئه وتحتاج إلى من يكملها . 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله أيضاً : إن الله لم يبعثني معنّتا ولا متعنتا .. ولكن بعثني معلما ميسرا .
لماذا النبي يكرر كلمة معلم في كلامه ؟ 
عقلي ولبي الذي يخاطبه القرآن فهم شيئا .. إن هناك أخلاق حميدة وجميلة لدى الإنسانية خلقت مع خلق الإنسان .. وهي نزعة الخير الموجودة فيه .. والأنبياء بعثوا كي يوقظوا تلك النزعة الطيبة المدفونة فيه. لتكون قانون معاملته وخط لسيره .. أو بمعنى أصح يصـقـلوها ويشذبوها بتعاليم السماء كي تكون مهذبة .. لكن تبقى الإنسانية ناقصة وتحتاج إلى إكمال لتكون في حالة *( الكمال )* في الأخلاق . 


إذا الأنبياء عليهم السلام معلمون بعثوا لتهذيب النفوس .. والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله معلم أيضا لكن بتميز .. وبعث لإتمام ذاك التهذيب ( الناقص ) .. أي المعلمون السماويون روضوا النفوس والمعلم الأخير بعث كي يكمل ذاك التعليم ويتم ذاك التهذيب .. إذا الغاية من إرسال النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله رحمة لنا كي يعلمنا ماينقصنا .. ولهذا تم إختياره وتكليفه كي يلقي برسالة عامة إلى كل البشر و المخلوقات إلى يوم القيامة.. قال تعالى : {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } (107) سورة الأنبياء 
الآية الكريمة السابقة تشير إلى حاجة الناس أو المخلوقات بمعنى أوسع إلى من تتجسد فيه كل الخصال ليكون معلم الإنسانية وحامل لواء الرحمة بينهم .. وهذا المعلم يجب أن تتوفر فيه كل خصال الكمال والنبل وجميل الأخلاق كي يكون كفئً لذاك التعليم .. وإن كان عكساً فلا يصح أن يقوم بهذا الدور .. ففاقد الشئ لا يعطيه كما يقول العرب .. أي فاقد الماء لن يسقيني ماءً ! 
إذا عقلي يرفض أن تكون الأية الكريمة : {عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى}{أَن جَاءهُ الْأَعْمَى}(1:2) سورة عبس قد نزلت في وصف رسول الله .. حاشاه وأرفع الله مقامه .. فكيف للنبي العظيم والمعلم الأكبر للعالمين وقدوة الخلق أجمعين أن يعبس في وجه أعمى وقد بعث رحمة للعالمين .. وهو معلماً للكمال الأخلاقي كما وصفه القرآن الكريم بكماله : {وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ}(4) سورة القلم 
هنا عقلي يقف أمام تفسير هذه الآية بإنها حتماً نزلت في معلم عظيم يحمل كل معاني السمو الإنساني .. وإن آية العبوس نزلت في شخص تنقصه الأخلاق . 


يتبع

----------


## المرشد الدولي

إكمال الرسالة الأولى :

أعتقد والكل يتفق معي .. إن أي إنسان عادي ومن العوام .. وحتى إن لم يكن متعلماً .. وبغض النظر عن دينه أو معتقده .. ومن باب الإنسانية ومن باب الأخلاق .. لا يتوافق ولا يحتمل أن يعبس أي أنسان يحمل صفة الأدميين بوجهه أمام حيوان أعزكم الله أو طفل أو حتى أمام نفسه في المرآة ، فما بالك أن يتهم نبي وأي نبي خاتم الرسل وسيد المخلوقات والأنبياء من عالم الذر حتى الحشر ، ومن كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الملكوت السماوي ، وأمام من ، أمام رجل فقير و أعمى .
 
أي إن إنسان هذا اللي يحمل صفة العبس ويكون حاملاً للرسالة ، إنها تتناقض مع وصف الموصوف وعين ماهو معروف من الأخلاق ، فلو عينت كي اختبر الأرواح لتنظم إلي عالم آدم لما أخترت من يعبس فما بالك بمن سيكون نبياً ورسولاً ومصلحاً يهدي للتي هي أقوم ، فالإبتسامه مطلب أساسي لسمو الأخلاق والبشاشة أمر بديهي للباقة البشر وتحابهم .. فما بالك أن تصدر من معلم المعلمين وأستاذ المهذبين ، الذي وصل لمرتبة العلا والكمال خلقاً ومكاناً ، حتى توقف جبرائيل مطيعاً لأمر ربه ، وحتى أناخ البراق مكانه ، فلن يبرح من هنا سوا النبي العظيم فهو أجدر وأحق بالمثول في تلك الهيئة والمكانة المهيبة ، حتى أصبح قاب قوسين أو أدنى حتى بلغ سدرة المنتهى !! فحاشاه أن تصدر منه هذه التراهات و التلفيقات التي تخالف أبسط قوانين الأخلاق لدى البشر وغير البشر . 
إنه رحمة ولب الرحمة ومصدر الرحمة بقول الباري لكل العالمين كافة ، بشراً كانوا أو دواب أو شجر أو مدر، فالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أمتاز بأمور لم توجد في غيره من الأنبياء وهو سيدهم .. لقد اصطفوا خلفه ليؤمهم في صلاة الأنبياء العظمى والوحيدة ، في ليلة أسري به إلي المسجد الأقصى ثم أعرج به إلى السماء .. كيف لبشر أن ينال تلك المنزلة الرفيعة .. فمضى رسول الله بأبي هو وأمي إلى منزلته العظيمة التي يغبطه بها كل العالمين من خلق السماوات و الأرضين من الأولين والآخرين. 
هل يعقل أن من كان قاب قوسين أو أدني أن يعبس في وجه أعمى !!  
العبس أو العبوس نقص والله لن يقرب ناقص إليه ليكون سيد خلقه وخاتم رسله !! .. وأنا وأبي وأمي وكل الناس .. لن يقبلوا بنبي معلم ناقص يعبس في وجه الناس .. إننا وبالفطرة نحتاج ونسأل ونطلب معلماً كاملاً نقياً تقياً صافياً تتجلى فيه كل سمات الأخلاق .. كي يكون أستاذاً لنا ومعلماً لنفوسنا .. كي ينير دروب حياتنا ويخرجنا من الظلمات إلى النور .. قال تعالى في محكم كتابه .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : { كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ لِتُخْرِجَ النَّاسَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ} (1) سورة إبراهيم 
إنه الرحمة الحقة .. شجرة الرحمة التي تتجلى لكل الخلق كي يقطفوا من ثمارها .. الأمر بسيط ولايحتاج إلى تعقيد في الشرح .. النبي صلى الله عليه وآله بعث كي نبتسم أمام الناس وتكون البشاشة عنوان لنا .. فقد روي عنه إنه قال : ( النظر في وجه المؤمن عبادة ) المؤمن البشوش والمؤمن الودود .. فالابتسامة عزيزي والكلمة الطيبة هي من عناوين الرحمة والشفقة والمحبة كي يسود العالم السلام والحب .. قال تعالى : {أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ ضَرَبَ اللّهُ مَثَلاً كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ وَفَرْعُهَا فِي السَّمَاء} (24) سورة إبراهيم  



الآية الأولى :  
لإكمال رسالتي عن هذا العظيم .. فتحت القرآن الكريم كي أبحث عما قيل فيه .. فوقع بصري على الآية الكريمة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : {وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ} (4) سورة القلم 
لقد بدأت الآية بــ ( وإنك ) والإشارة هنا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله .. لقد خاطبه الله تشريفا لذاته .. وتعظيما لمقامهقائلا : وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم .. إن الله عز وجل لم يكتف بالإشارة إلى ُخلقه عليه وعلى آله الصلاة والسلام .. بل أكد على 
هذه الأخلاق وأعطى مرتبتها مرتين باستعمال حرفي التوكيد ( إن ) و ( اللام في لعلى )ووصف هذه الأخلاق بالعـظمة والمجد وهي أعلى الرتب وأرقاها وفوق قمة سنامها بما يمكننا تسميته بالكمال المطلق و العـظمة المطلقة في التعظيم والتفخيم والتمجيد . 
و اقتضت حكمة الله في إختيار ووصف العظمة في الأخلاق .. إرسال رسالة إلى أصحاب الألباب ونخبة العقال وذوي الإدراك .. كي تحتار وتختار وتدقق عقولهم بما تؤدي وتشير وتؤول إليه معاني الآية الكريمة .. فنستنتج من قول الباري : 
( وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم ) إلى التفاته مهمة وهي :  
استقصاء وإحتواء وإدراج وإدخال جميعأنواع الأخلاق بأصولها وفروعها تحت لفظ ( خلق ) أي في كيس وجعبة الخلق .. وخلق يفيد الكثرة والتعددية .. ولهذا يندرج تحت كل الخلق كل ما هو نبيل وجميل وسوي في السمو الإنساني والرقي الآدمي.  
وبلوغ المنتهى والإستعلاء لوصف هذا الإنسان وماهية ومعدن ُخـلقه وإنصافاً لمكانته .. تم وضع مكانته في العلا والعلو أي الكلمة ( على ) والتي تفيد الاستعلاء والاستيلاء فوق مدرسة الأخلاق وإدراجها في دوحة خلق محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وآله .. وإنه ليس ذو ُخلق فقط .. بل يقف على كل الخلق ويسمو على كل الصفات النبيلة للأخلاق..أي أن مكانته وذروتها بلغت التربع على قمة جبل الأخلاق وأصبح الإنسان الوحيد الكامل والمؤهل كي يكون الخاتم للأنبياء المعلمين السابقين في مدرسة الأخلاق الحميدة . 
لذلك جعـل الله جل وعلا الأنبياء في مكان الصفوة من بني الإنسان وجعلهم معلمين وأرسلهم للبشر .. وجعل لكل نبي مكانة ودرجة .. وميز بعضهم على بعض قال تعالى : {انظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَلَلآخِرَةُ أَكْبَرُ دَرَجَاتٍ وَأَكْبَرُ تَفْضِيلاً } (21) سورة الإسراء
ورفع منزلة سادتهم وأسماهم بأولي العزم وهم خمسة .. إبراهيم ونوح وموسى وعيسى وآخرهم محمد عليهم وعلى نبينا وآله الصلاة والسلام .. هم المعلمين النخبة وأسياد البشر كافة لمدرسة الأخلاق الإنسانية .. وجعل مكانة خاتمتهم سيداً لهم وقائدهم وقدوتهم .. هو كما قال العالم البريطاني المسلم خوجة كمال الدين:
( محمد المثلالأعلى للأنبياء ) 
فخاتم الأنبياء يجب أن تتوفر فيه مواصفات ومميزات خاصة تظهره في صورة الكمال الإنساني كي يكون بئراً تسقى الآدميين العطاشى بدلو الأخلاق الذي لا ينضب .. هذا الخاتم و النبي المميز يجب أن تتوفر فيه صفات الإنسان الكامل بكل الإنسانية العالمية وصاحب الكمال الذي يصلح عقله وفكره وعطاءه لكل مكان وزمان .. حتى تجلت تلك الصفات في شخص واحد وهو النبي محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب بن هاشم .. الذي أختصه الله بخصائص الخاتم الذي بعث من أجل إتمام الأخلاق الإنسانية الحقة .. والله يعلم إنه الأجدر والأصلح لتلك المهمة .. فقال في محكم كتابه .. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : {مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا} (40) سورة الأحزاب  

الآية الثانية :
وهي التي تركت بصمة في نفسي .. هي قول الله تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } (107) سورة الأنبياء
فالخالق أولى بخلقه وأعلم بحاجتهم .. والله سبحانه شمل رحمة محمد للعالمين جميعاً .. فلم يحدد كون العالمين كل البشر الذي يمشون على الأرض .. أم العالمين كل حيوان يدب على الأرض مهما كبر أو صغر حجمه .
فبمجرد قراءتي للآية الكريمة أتذكر تلك القصة التي قرأتها في مجلة قديمة وأنا أنتظر دوري عند الحلاق والتي تقول .. إن يوما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله يفترش الأرض والحجر وسادة له .. فلما أصبح فجراً وأراد القيام ، وإذا بقطة نائمة على كمه الشريف .. فأراد النهوض لأداء الصلاة .. فما كان منه بأبي هو وأمي وبمشاهدة من حوله من الصحابة وأولهم أبا الحسين عليه السلام ، إلا أن أخذ خنجراً وقطع طرف كم ثوبه كي لا يوقـظ القطة ويعكر صفو نومها .
ولن أنسى قصة اليهودي التي يعرفها القاصي قبل الداني ، الذي يرمي الأوساخ والقاذورات يوميا عند باب النبي صلى الله عليه وآله .. فلما غادر النبي يوما بيته لم يجد أوساخاً .. فتعجب ! فقال هناك خطب ما قد حدث لجاري اليهودي ... فذهب لزيارته وطرق باب بيته حتى ردت زوجته فسألها النبي العظيم عنه وقالت إن زوجها مريض .. فأستأذن النبي الدخول وزار اليهودي وأطمأن على صحته .. حتى بكى اليهودي ولم يتمالك نفسه ورمى برأسه في أحضان النبي وأعتنق الإسلام الرحيم . 

قال تعالى : {لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ} (128) سورة التوبة
التعبير هنا يقول : من أنفسكم .. أي منكم أيها البشر من لحمكم وليس ملك أو جان .. أي منكم ياعرب ومنكم ياقريش ومنكم يابني هاشم .. إنسان من عمق الصحراء .. بسيط ومتواضع .. يفترش الأرض ويأكل مع الفقراء قرص الشعير .. لكن سيد للأخلاق ، وأتى ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق كي تسعدوا وتهنئوا.. فهو منكم ورحمة لكم .. ماذا تريدون أكثر من هكذا كرم من الخالق رحمة للمخلوق .
إن تعريف الرحمة كبير جداً بحيث لايتسع لمعانيه الكلامية ، ولكن لايمنع أن نضرب عدة أمثلة التي لا حصر لها .. مثلاً هل المراد بالرحمة طريق الهداية التي رسمها الله وبعث من أجل نشرها الأنبياء وأتمها بنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وآله كي تكتمل نفوسنا لننعم بحياتنا الدنيوية المؤقتة ونسعد بآخرتنا الدائمة .. 
أم الرحمة تهيئة الأجواء حيث تتناغم وراحة البشر مع بعضهم البعض .. أو ربما الإنسان والحيوان معاً .. أو الحيوان مع الحيوان .. وهل هذا التعبير صحيح ويتقبله العقل .
سنضرب الآن بعض الدروس عن الرحمة الإنسانية والتي أمتاز وأختص بها الدين الإسلامي عن غيره من باقي الأديان .
لنأخذ مثلاً الإهتمام بالجار .. وخاصة اليتامى منهم .. حيث حرص أن لا تصل رائحة الطعام إليهم وهم جياع .. وكذلك الإهتمام بالوالدين وإن منزلتها بعد عبادة الخالق .. وتحريم حتى التأفف أمامهما أو النظر في عيونهما او تقدم الخطى قبلهما .. وبغض النظر عند ديانتهما وعرقهما .
مثال آخر .. فلقد أجاز الإسلام وكباقي الأديان السماوية ذبح بعض البهائم لأكل لحومها والاستفادة من باقي فضلاتها .. لكن قنن طريقة الذبح ووقتها ووضعها .. مثلاً أن تعطى الذبيحة ماءً قبل الذبح .. وأن تستقبل القبلة وأن تكون بآلة حادة كالسكين كي لا تتعذب البهيمة .. وفي موضع خاص .. وإن لاتكون البهيمة أمام مرآى إبنها أو أمها .. فهل لهذه الرحمة أثر نفس الإنسان والحيوان ؟

----------


## المرشد الدولي

إكمال الرسالة الأولى :


قال تعالى:{فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ } (159) سورة آل عمران
رحمة الله واسعة كما يقول البعض .. لكن هل نستطيع أن نرى رحمة الله .. هل متنا ورأينا كيف يرحمنا الله يوم القيامة .. إذا كيف نتحسس رحمة الله .. وكيف نشعر بهذه الرحمة وماهي أبعادها وطريقتها ومقدارها وقربها وبعدها .
عقلي يقول .. نحن لانستطيع أن نرى الله .. لكن يمكن أن نحس به عن طريق عقولنا .. ويمكن أن تحسس برحمته عن طريق أنبياءه وأصفياءه .. والطيبين والصالحين من خلقه .
مثلاً .. إذا رأينا كيف يرحم النبي صلى الله عليه وآله البهيمة .. ويرحم الجار والأسير والجريح والسبايا من الأعداء .. وكيف يشدد ويذكر بالإحسان لهم ماداموا بحضرة المسلمين .. هذا مثالاً عن الرحمة .

مثلاً .. بكاء حفيد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله الإمام الحسين سيد الشهداء عليه السلام يوم كربلاء على أعداءه خوفاً أن يدخلون النار بسببه .. مثالاً عن الرحمة .
لنتمعن في الأمر قليلاً .. فالإمام الحسين عليه السلام حفيد وتلميذ جده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله.. وأقل منه منزلة .. فإذا كانت رحمة الحسين هكذا من العظمة ..فما بالك برحمة العظيم الأكبر جده أفضل الخلق أجمعين وسيد الأنبياء والمرسلين .. ولو أرتقينا إلى أعلى بما اندهشنا بأمثلة عظيمة من الرحمة كالتي ضربناها عند الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ومن هو أعلى منه مرتبة ومنزلة جده النبي الخاتم صلى الله عليه وآله وهما من البشر من ولد آدم يأكلون الطعام كعيسى وأمه عليهما السلام .. فما بالنا برحمة الخالق الله الجليل أمام رحمة المخلوق !!
قال تعالى : {قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ } (53) سورة الزمر 
ما هي صفات النبي ؟
لنحاول أن ندخل في أعماقه وندرس بعض صفاته .. مما قرأت ومما قيل .. كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله كما روى المؤرخون دائم البشر .. سهل الخلق .. لين الجانب .. ليس بفظ .. ولا غليظ ولا صخاب في الأسواق .. ولا فاحش ولا عياب .. ولا مداح يتغافل عما لا يشتهي ويؤيس منه .. ولا يجيب فيه.. قد ترك نفسه من ثلاث : المراء .. والإكثار .. ومالا يعنيه وترك الناس من ثلاث : كان لا يذم أحدا ، ولا يعيره ، ولا يطلب عوراته، ولا يتكلم إلا فيما رجا ثوابه.
إذا تكلم أطرق جلساؤه .. كأنما على رءوسهم الطير.. وإذا سكت تكلموا.. ولا يتنازعون عنده الحديث من تكلم أنصتوا له .. حتى يفرغ حديثهم عنده حديث أولهم .. يضحك مما يضحكون .. ويتعجب مما يتعجبون ويصبر للغريب على الجفوة في منطقه. 
كان سكوت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله على أربع : 
على الحلم والحذر والتقدير والتفكير فأما تقديره ففي تسوية النظر .. والاستماع من الناس .. وأما تفكيره ففيما يبقى .. ولا يفنى وجمع له الحلم في الصبر .. فكان لا يغضبه شيء ولا يستفزه .
وجمع له الحذر في أربع : أخذه بالحسن ليقتدى به .. وتركه القبيح لينتهى عنه .. واجتهاده الرأي فيما أصلح أمته .. والقيام فيما هو خير لهم .. جمع لهم خير الدنيا والآخرة.
كان سهل الخلق لين الجانب ليس بفظ ولا غليظ ولا صخاب ولا فحاش ولا عياب ولا مشاح .. يتغافل عما لا يشتهي ولا يؤيس منه راجيه ولا يخيب فيه.
وماذا قالوا عن أخلاقه ؟
يقول الإمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام : 
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يخزن لسانه إلا مما يعنيهم ويؤلفهم .. ولا يفرقهم .. يكرم كريم كل قوم .. ويوليه عليهم .. ويحذر الناس ويحترس عنهم .. من غير أن يطوي عن أحد بشره وخلقه .. ويتفقد أصحابه .. ويسأل الناس عما في الناس .. ويحسن الحسن ويصوبه .. ويقبح القبيح ويوهنه .. معتدل الأمر غير مختلف .. لا يغفل مخافة أن يغفلوا .. أو يملوا .. لكل حال عنده عتاد .. لا يقصر عن الحق .. ولا يجاوزه إلى غيره .. الذين يلونه من الناس خيارهم .. وأفضلهم عنده أعمهم نصيحة وأعظمهم عنده منزلة .. أحسنهم مواساة ومؤازرة . 
ووصفته زوجته خديجة عليها السلام إنه يصل الرحم .. ويحمل الكل .. ويُكسب المعدوم.. ويُقري الضيف.. ويُعين على نوائب الدهر .
وقالت أم معبد لزوجها في وصف أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وآله لما مر بها في رحلة الهجرة :
إن صمت فعليه الوقار .. وإن أمر تبادروا إلى أمره .. لا عابس ولا مقند . 
عزيزي القارئ الكريم .. ما أسلفنا ذكره من صفات عن معلم الإنسانية قليل وأقل من القليل في مقامه ، لكن هي جانب مما شاهده ممن عاصروه وعاشوا معه .. لكن ماذا قال عنه المستشرقون الذين يدينون بالمسيحية :
يقول المستشرق آرثر جيلمان : لقد اتفق المؤرخون على أن محمداً كان ممتازاً بين قومه بأخلاق جميلة من صدق الحديث والأمانة والكرم وحسن الشمائل والتواضع وكان لا يشرب الأشربة المسكرة ولا يحضر للأوثان عيداً ولا احتفالاً.
و يقول كارل بروكلمان :
"لم تشبْ شائبة من قريب أو بعيد فعندما كان صبياً وشاباً عاش فوق مستوى الشبهات التي كان يعيشها أقرانه من بني جنسه وقومه .
ويتحدث توماس كارلايل قائلاً: 
لوحظ على محمد منذ صباه أنه كان شابًا مفكرًا وقد سمّاه رفقاؤه الأمين رجل الصدق والوفاء الصدق في أفعاله وأقواله وأفكاره وقد لاحظوا أنه ما من كلمة تخرج من فيه إلا وفيها حكمة بليغة . . وإني لأعرف أنه كان كثير الصمت يسكت حيث لا موجب للكلام ، فإذا نطق فما شئت من لبّ ! وقد رأيناه طول حياته رجلاً راسخ المبدأ صارم العزم بعيد الهم كريمًا برًّا رؤوفًا تقيًا فاضلاً حرًا، رجلاً شديد الجدّ مخلصًا .. وهو مع ذلك سهل الجانب لين العريكة، جمّ الِبشر والطلاقة حميد العشرة حلو الإيناس، بل ربما مازح وداعب، وكان على العموم تضيء وجهه ابتسامة مشرقة من فؤاد صادق.. وكان ذكي اللب، شهم الفؤاد.. عظيمًا بفطرته، لم تثقفه مدرسة ، ولا هذبه معلم ، وهو غني عن ذلك.. فأدى عمله في الحياة وحده في أعماق الصحراء .
ويتحدث الباحث الروسي آرلونوف عن نبي الرحمة، ويقول : 
اشتهر محمد بدماثة الأخلاق ، ولين العريكة، والتواضع وحسن المعاملة مع الناس، قضى أربعين سنة مع الناس بسلام وطمأنينة، وكان جميع أقاربه يحبونه حباً جماً، وأهل مدينته يحترمونه احتراماً عظيماً، لما عليه من المبادئ القويمة، والأخلاق الكريمة، وشرف النفس، والنزاهة. 
أيها الناس ، ايها البشر كافة ، يامن تبحثون عن قدوةحسنة، قدوة لمعنى الإنسان الكامل ، إنكم لم ولن تجدوها إلا في محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، سيد الكونين من عرب وعجم .. وياأيها الناس الذين تتطلعون إلى كرامة الإنسان الحقيقية ، إنكم لن تعثروا عليها إلا فيما أتى به دستور محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وفي سيرته الكريمة ، ويا من تتحرقون شوقا إلى المساواةوالعدل الحقيقيين إنكم لن تجدوها إلا في ميزان محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، الذيجعل الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط ، وأقام لهم الموازين القسط ، ويا أيها المستعبدونللأهواء ، إنكم لن تريحوا رائحة الحرية ، ولن تتنفسوا بعبقها إلا في حديقة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، ويا أيتها النساء اللاتي غرّر بكنالسفهاء، وتاجروا بأعراضكن، وأجسادكن واستعرضوا جمالكن في الملاهي والفنادق، لا يريدون منكنإلا إشباع شهوة، واقتناص لذة ولعب بلحم وعرض ، إلْجأن إلى حمى محمد صلى لله عليه وآله الذي جعلالجنة تحت أقدامكن وحماكن حتى من خائنة الأعين ، ويامن تبحثون عن دستور يحمى الإنسان من داخله قبل خارجه ، لن تجدوا أنصف وأعدل وأوضح ميزان للحق في الأرض والسماء ، كدستور محمد بن عبدالله وهو القرآن الكريم .
سيدي القارئ والمتمعن ، أقولها ملء فمي وبدون عاطفة كوني مسلماً ، إن هذا المعلم العظيم أحق أن يسمى بالإنسان الكامل ، إنه خير متمم للإخلاق إنه محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . 

المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

حكمة المؤلف 

الأنبياء عليهم السلام بعثوا لتهذيب الأخلاق 
والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله بعث لإتمام مكارمها
المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*تــنويـه* 


*إن محتويات الكشكول ملك فكري للمؤلف* 
*ولا يجوز نسخه أو طبعه دون* *أذن مسبق* 


*المرشد الدولي*
*---------*
*---*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك الف عافية 


من المتابعين وبشدة للتكملة

----------


## سيناريو

*كتاب غاية في الإفادة سيما أنه رسالة للجميع عن النبي الأكرم الذي احتار قلمك فيه*
*ولك الحق في ذلك* 

*وإن كان هناك بعض التشابك في بعض الكلمات* 
*لابد من مراجعة الكتاب قبل طباعته كي يكون صحيحاً على مر الأزمان،،،،*

*اسمح لي بهذه الملاحظة* 


*موفق أستاذنا* 
*ولنا الفخر ان تكون وضعت ثقتك في منتدى الناصرة*

*احترامي وتقديري لك*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

إخوتي : 

أسير الهوى 

محمود سعد 

للدموع أحساس 

دمعة الأحزان 

نور الهدى 

سيناريو 


أشكركم سادتي عبور جسر كتابنا
ووضع أيديكم بين دفـتيه  


المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة الثانية :*  
*يوماً رفعت أصبعي*  

*يوماً وأنا على كرسي* *الدراسة ( رفعت أصبعي ) ، وياليتني لم أرفعه ، أمام مدرس التاريخ وكان سودانياً* *مهذباً، وكنت أكن له كل التقدير والأحترام** .* 

*رأى إصبعي يقاطع شرحه ،* *وبطولات أحد الفاتحين في طريقه إلي أوروبا ، فقال لي ما ذا تريد ؟* 
*قلت : إستاد ( بلغتي* *العامية )*

*قال : إيش عندك ؟*

*قلت له : لماذا نسمع كلامك ولا تسمع كلامنا**؟* 
*قال إيش تقصد ؟* 
*قلت لماذا يجب علينا أن نصدق كلامك ، ولا تصدق أنت* *كلامنا ؟*


*قال لسى ما فهمت شئ ؟* 
*قلت له : أنت تعرف إنني أحد أعضاء المكتبة**المدرسية** .* 
*قال : نعم** .* 
*قلت له : أنا قرأت في الكتاب الفلاني كلام يختلف* *عما قلته لنا في الحصة** !!* 
*قال : أيش أعمل ، هازا الكلام مكتوب قدامي ولازم أقراه* *عليكم ، ولازم أنتو تعرفوه وتحفظوه ، وتختبروا فيه** .**قلت له : بس إستاد*
*هذا* *إغتصاب فكري** !!*

*صرخ بصوت عالي : أحسبها زي ما بدك ، إنت جاي تحاسبني ، وبعدين* *إنت لسانك طويل ولازم أكلم المدير** .* 
*ثم أخذني إلي مكتب المدير وعند باب* *المدير رن الجرس معلناً إنتهاء الحصة وبداية الفسحة** .*  
*أخبر الأستاذ المدير عما دار**بيننا** .* 
*سألني المدير ذو الملامح الشرسة والابتسامة المصطنعة** .* 
*:* *من علمك* *هالكلام ؟ يالله قول لي بالتفصيل الممل !!* 
*قلت له : صدقني يا أستاد ماحد علمني ، إللي صار إني دخلت المكتبة* *كالعادة وجلست أرتب وأعدل الكتب المبعثرة والقصص الغير مرجعة مكانها ، ووقع بصري**على فتوحا ...(.؟.؟.؟.....) وشد أنتباهي الكلام الموجود في الكتاب . ولم يوافق أمين* *المكتبة إستاد فلان إستعارته ، وقال لي هالكتاب مايصلح لعمرك ، توك صغير** .* 
*: بعدين كمل وش صار!! ( المدير )* 
*بعد جهد جهيد وبعد اللتي والتي أستعرته وقرأته في نفس اليوم ، وقد أخذ**مني باقي النهار وكل الليل حتى الساعة الحادية عشر ، ولم أستطع مشاهدة ( جراندايزر** )* *ورفضت الذهاب مع أصحابي لشراء ( أيسكريم أبو عود ( المطرود ) ، كالعادة ونجلس على* *الرصيف في شارعنا ونتداول الحديث** .* 
*المهم قرأت الكتاب وأرجعته في اليوم* *التالي ، وصادف بعد أسبوع إن أستاد فلان درسنا نفس القصة وبأسلوب وطرح غير اللي* *قريته ، وناقشته وزعل وجينا عندك** .* 
*قال المدير ، خلاص أنسى اللي صار وروح* *فصلك ولا تعودها مرة ثانية**.* 
*قلت له : ليش يا أستاد ، المفروض إن الكتاب اللي في* *المكتبة يتلف ويبقى كتاب وزارة المعارف ، أو العكس ، قال شتقـول ؟!*  
*قلت أنا شئ غلط يا أستاد؟*  
*أعتقد هذي مدرسة ويجب أن يكون فيها مصداقية لنقل المعلومة ، كيف يدرسنا أستاد**حمدي كلام في الفصل ، وعلى بعد عشرة أمتار يوجد كتاب يكذب هالكلام** !!* 
*قال* *المدير : الظاهر أنت أذية ، ولازم تعاقب ، أنت مفصول !! ( عندها وقع قلبي في الأرض**)**،* *وكمل كلامه ، مفصول من المكتبة ، وممنوع تدخلها إلى التخرج ، ثم تنفست الصعداء وتلفضت أنفاسي وردت**روحي وفكرت إنه فصلني من المدرسة كلياً ، والزمت بعدها أن أستعير الكتب بأسماء* *زملائي من دون علم المدرسة وأرجعه بعد فترة** .* 
*وترك لي ذاك الموقف أثراً لن أنساه* *إلى أن أتوسد التراب ، حيث الخوف عند سماعي كلمة ( أنت مفصول ) وأن يعلم والدي بذلك* *.*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف* 
*إذا وجدت صديقاً كفراشي يستقبلني وأنا تعب*
*وأغادره وأنا مرتاح .. فهو بحق صديقي*
*المرشد الدولي*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة الثالثة :* 
*الأم* 

مـامـا ... بإطالة تطبيق الشفتين قليلاً على بعضهما أثناء النطق،ومصحوبة بزفير خفيف إلى أعلىمن داخل جوف القلب ، ينتج عنها تنفيس للضغط الداخلي ، وموسيقى جسدية تتبعها دغدغة في أعلى لاهة الفم يهتز قليلاً معها الرأس ونغنغة بالأنف ، تُرسل بواسطة الأعصاب إلى الدماغ فتُترجم ، فتنتج عن العملية إشارات تخبر و تعلن جميع أجهزة الجسم بوجود الراحة والطمأنينة والأمان فتهدأ نفس الإنسان . 


إنها الكلمة الوحيدة والفريدة التي ينطق بها ويستخدمها كل سكان المعمورة منذ خلق آدم عليه السلام ، فهي مرتبطة ومتعلقة بالإنسان و لاتحتاج إلى ترجمة ، فعندما تصرخ بقوة (ماما) داخل أيسوق مكتظ وفي أي مكان بالعالم ، سيعرفون في الحال إنك تنادي أمك.  


لقد أسهب كتاب العالم في الكتابة لإشباع موضوع الأم وملئه بعدة مواضيع ، وأطنب الخطباء والشعراء لإعطاء الأم حقها من الخطب والشعر الرفيع ، لكنها البحر المتلاطم اللامنتهي بالحنان وبدون شواطئ ، فمهما تكلمنا وصرخنا من هنا حتى هناك ، لن نعطي الأم حقها، ولن نرد إليها جميلها . 


تطبع الناس على ربط كلمة الأم بحروف الرحمة والشفقة والكلمة الدافئة ، وكثيراً ما تعلقت بعض الحكم والأسماء العظيمة والتعبيرات بكلمة الأم ، فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله قال: " فاطمة أم أبيها " ، وقال المسيحيون : ( مريم أم العالم )، وقال الغرب الأنجلوساكسون المهاجرون،If you want to thank Mother “ thanks Mary” ، إذا أردت شكر أمك فأشكر مريم العذراء ، وسمعنا عن (ماما تريزا) ، وكان سكان اليمن القدامى ، يسمون الملكة بلقيس ( بأم اليمن)، والعرب الفلاحون يسمون النخلة ( الأم ) ، والقانون الصيني القديم يقول :" ( أقتل أم من سرق أرضك) " 


معروف قديماً إن البنت تأخذ من أمها الكثيرمن الخصال ، الطيبة الحميدة ، والسيئة البغيضة ، الوراثية أو الأخلاقية على حد سواء، فإنهم ينظرون إلى الأم قبل خطوبة البنت ، في سجاياها وطباعها ، وحتى القرآن أستدلعلى ذلك في سورة مريم ،عندما أستنكر الناس على مريم حملها فقالوا : بسم الله الرحمنالرحيم { يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا} (28) سورة مريم . 



وفي موضع آخر لم يجد القرآن مثلاً يدل على قوة وشدة التلاحم الروحي بين إنسانين كما وجده بين الأم ورضيعها ، وكيف تتخلص منه يوم الساعة ، فقال سبحانه : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : {يَوْمَ تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُم بِسُكَارَى وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ } (2) سورة الحـج 

لماذا تحمل الأم طفلها على يدها اليسرى ؟ 
يبكي الطفل الصغير فتسرع إليه الأم وتحمله وما أن تضمه إلى صدرها حتى يسكت عن البكاء !  
وإذا كان الطفل يسكت دائماً عندما تحمله أمه .. فإن الملاحظة الدائمة أن الأم تحمل طفلها على يدها اليسرى ..  
ترى ما السر في ذلك ؟ 

أن الأم عندما تحمل الطفل بهذه الطريقة تضع جسمه بالقرب من قلبها .. ترى هل هو في حاجة إلى ذلك ؟ 

إن كل الدلائل تشير إلى وجود هذا الاحتمال .. وذلك لأن صوت قلب الأم هو أول صوت سمعه الطفل قبل أن يولد .. فطوال فترة الحمل والطفل داخل الرحم يكون دائماً بالقرب من نبضات قلب الأم .. فالسائل " الامينوسي " الذي يحيط به وهو داخل الرحم يحمل إليه بانتظام هذه الدقات ..  
هنا يجب أن نقف قليلاًأمام هذه الظروف التي يعيش قيها الجنين وهو يسمع بانتظام دقات قلب الأم :  
انه يحصل على الغذاء المهضوم .. لا يشعر بالجوع ولا بالعطش .. 
ولايعاني من اختلاف درجات الحرارة . فالطقس حوله ثابت ، لا برد ولا حر.  
وبعد حدوث الولادة وخروج المولود إلى الحياة الخارجية هنا قد يشعر بالبرد أو الحر .. وهناقد يعطش وقد يجوع .. ومع الولادة ينقطع عن سمعه هذا الصوت المنتظم الذي كان يصاحب فترة الراحة ..  
وعلى هذا فإن ارتباط سماع الصوت القادم من قلب الأم مع الإحساس بالراحة يجعل الطفل في اشتياق دائم لسماع هذا الصوت الذي يذكره بفترة راحة ممتعة قضاها في بطن أمه . لذا ، عندما تحمل الأم طفلها وتقربه من قلبها فإنها تذكره بالماضي الجميل ، وتعطيها إحساس بالراحة والدفء والاطمئنان .  

عند العرب كلمة الأم تعني ( الفؤاد)، وعند الأسيويون ( الدفء ) ، وعند الهيروغليفيون ( السعادة ) ، وعند الفراعنة (الدم ) ، وعند قبائل الأفارقة ( النوم ) ، وعند الصينيون ( الحنان ) ، وعند الهنود الحمر ( الحياة ) ، وعند أميرالشعراء أحمد شوقي ( مدرسة الإنسانية ). 

مهما قلنا ، ومهما هذرنا ليل نهار ، ومهما صفحنا وتصفحنا الكتب ، ومهما أسبغنا في العطاءوالغناء لإمهاتنا ، لن نجود بقليل مما أعطوه لنا ، ولعل شواذ من الأمهات لم ينطبق عليهن كلامي، ومسكين أبونا آدم، ومسكينة أمنا حواء ، حيث حرما من الأمومة التي لاتعوض ولن تعوض بثمن ، وأختم كلامي بالشعر المشهور عن تضحية الأم التي تمثل بها الشاعر :  
أغرى امرؤٌ يوماً غُلاماً جاهلاً
بنقوده حتىينال به الوطرْ
قال : ائتني بفؤادِ أمك يا فتى
ولك الدراهمُ والجواهرالدررْ
فمضى وأغرز خنجراً في صدرها
والقلبُ أخرجهُ وعاد على الأثرْ
لكن من فرطِ سُرعته هوى
فتدحرج القلبُ المُعَفَّرُ إذا عثرْ
ناداه قلبُ الأمِ وهومُعفَّرٌ :
ولدي ، حبيبي ، هل أصابك من ضررْ ؟
غَضَبُ السماء على الوليد قد انهمرْ
فكأن هذا الصوتَ رُغْمَ حُنُوِّهِ
أحدٌ سواهُ مُنْذُ تاريخِالبشرْ
ورأى فظيع جنايةٍ لم يأتها
فاضتْ به عيناهُ من سيلِ العِبرْ
تغفرْ، فإن جريمتي لا تُغتفرْ
وارتد نحو القلبِ يغسلهُ دمه
طعناً سيبقى عبرةً لمن اعتبرْ
واستلَّ خنجرهُ ليطعنَ صدرهُ
ناداه قلبُ الأمِّ : كُفَّ يداً ولا
تذبحْ فؤادي مرتين على الأثرْ

----------


## المرشد الدولي

حكمة المؤلف



إذا صرخت بقوة ( ماما) في أي سوق مكتظ ، سيعرفون إنك تنادي أمك


المرشد الدولي

----------


## اسير الهوى

هناك حقائق لايمكن ان تُغمض عنها العين

وان كان جبرا الى ان تفقع العين لكي تستر

هذا الزمن

وهذا محط متاعنا

والقناعة كنز لايفنى

وبهذا الزمن اصبح لبس النظارة الشمسية موضة

لتحسين المظاهر

ولِتُظهر العيوب محاسناً

وحتى التاريخ اصبح يختبأ بتحتها او بالاحرى خلفها..

يعطيك العافية اخي وسلمت يداك

وسأتابع

----------


## looovely

ـــــ لا أجد التعليق المناسب
سوى كتبت فأبدعت,,وبنتظارك
وهنيئاً لشبكة الناصرة,,بتواجد عضو ينقش لنا
حقائق من الحياة,, 
حين تصعب القضية ويصعب التوصل إلى حقائقها 
تُصبح خبراً مؤجل,,حتى يتناسى القاضي الحكم عليها 
والبحث في حقيقتها لصعوبتها>>للأسف هذا حالنا الآن
والحجة لا يوجد لدينا الوقت الكافي لمثل هذه التراهات
اشكر الله لوجود انسان استطاع رسم حقائق الحياة أمام أعيننا 
كل الشكر لك لمجهودك,,أخي 
دمت بخير وعافيه,,تحياتي المصحوبه بالدعوات
_looovely_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم...

طرح مميز جدا

وارجو ان تقبلني قارئة مع مجموعة القراء

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لاشك أن شبكتنا محظوظه بوجودك فيها

واتحافك لها بهديتك القيمه ذاك شرف لها ولمنتسبيها

نعتز بوجودك معنا وإنضمامك لأسرتنا

بإنتظار المزيد منك

يستحق التثبيت وبجداره

----------


## للدموع إحساس

* إن أردت الحقيقهـ ،،*
*ذاكـ يعني بدء مشاوير متفرعهـ ،،*
*من البحث و التنقيب ،،*
*عن الأصل و الفروع ،،*
*و حصاد كل فرع  و ثماره ،، وكيف هو ،، لونهـ ،، و طعمهـ ،،*
*و شكلهـ ،، و أصل بذرتهـ ،،*
*و لا بد أن تتحقق أن تم تلقيحها بـ مادة أخرى ،،*
*أم أنها لازالت تحتفظ بـ طبيعتها التي خلقت عليها ،،*
*أم أصابها التحريف ،، والتلبيس ،،*
*و أرتدت أقنعة جديدة ،،*
*تخفي ملامح الحقيقة عن و جهها ،،*
*هنيئا لنا بـ فكركـ الضخم ،،*
*لا زلت متابعهـ ،،*
*أستمر بـ عطائكـ مرشدنا ،،*
*يصحبكـ الرحمن بـ توفيقاااااتهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

سادتي 


Looovely 

أيلول 


شمعة تحترق 


أشكركم إخوتي إلقاء الضوء على بصماتنا  


أخوكم  

أبو أحمد

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة الرابعة : 
رحلة إلى عالم ياماها  


الكثيرمنا سمع عن الهندوس ، والكثيرأخبرنا إنهم يعبدون البقر أو الفئران أو البحر !  
هل هذا صحيح ؟ 
ما علاقة الهندوسية بالبوذية ؟ 
وما هو عمر الديانتين ؟


الهندوس يشكلون معظم سكان بلادالهند وبعض مناطق الصين الغربية ، وهم ينتمون إلى العرق القوقازي الأسمر ، أي أبناءعمومتنا نحن العرب العرق القوقازي الأصفر ، ومعظمهم ينتمي إلى الطبقة الفقيرة الكاسبة ، فنجد جلهم يعمل في الزراعة وصيد السمك والباقي في الصناعات الحرفية الأخرى ، كأعمال القش والخياطة والصناعات اليدوية . 
خطوط الديانة الهندوسية شبه غامضة ، وليست واضحة كباقي الأديان ، بل مبهمة ، فالكثير ينظر إليها بنظرة سطحية ساخرة ، والسبب في ذلك عدم شملهم مع الديانات السماوية الكتابية ، كالمسلمين واليهود والنصارى . وأغلب المسلمين يجتنب الولوج في نقاش عن الديانة الهندوسية ، وماهي أفكارها وأبعادها ، ولذلك باتت الديانة غامضة على مر العصور. 
أعتقد إن الجميع رأى أو ربما سمع عن كلمة - ياماها- YAMAHA المشهورة ، وهي ماركة يابانية عالمية ، للمعدات البحرية والمكائن والإلكترونيات وأدوات الموسيقى ، حيث توجد في كل دول المعمورة، 
لكن ما علاقة هذه الماركة بموضوعنا ؟ 

يحكى إنه وقبل خمسة آلاف سنة ، كان هناك شاباً يدعى – ياماها- ، وهو الابن الوحيد للملك في مملكة التبت غرب الصين ، وكان ياماها شابًا خلوقا ، هادئا محباً للخير ، وفي الوقت نفسه، كان أباه شرساً ظالماً لشعبه ، يسرق محاصيلهم وتجارتهم ، ويزيد عليه الضرائب ، ويستعبدهم ويذلهم ، ويحلق رؤوسهم كعلامة لعبوديتهم ، ويأمرهم بالسجود له قسراًوعدوانا . 
ناضل ياماها الشاب ضد دولة أبيه سراً وخفية ، مطالباً بتحقيق الحرية ونشرها ، وعدم استعباد الناس لكونهم فقراء ، وكان حليق الرأس تواضعاً كالفقراءوالعبيد ، ويمارسعبادة التأمل والتفكير فوق الجبل آخر الليل ، والنضال المسلح فيالنهار ، دون علم والده الذي ظن إنه مازال يدرس عند المملكة المجاورة ، وإنه سيعود بعد سنوات ، فأستحوذ على قلوب الناس وخاصة الفقراء ، فمكث بعضهم يتعبد معه فوق الجبال ، بعبادة التأمل الحسي – اليوجا - ، وفي النهار يقودهم للنضال المسلح .

دام الصراع المرير بين الدولة بقيادة أبيه ووزيره الماكر من جهة ، والفقراء والعباد القديسين بقيادة ياماها من جهة أخرى لمدة ثلاثون سنة ، حتى أنتشر صيته وذاع أسمه بين الناس في كل أرجاء الصين والتبت وشرق الهند ، حتى أصبح معظم الشعب يتبعه فكراً ويحلف باسمه ، أما الملك والوزير قد صعقا ولم يصدقا ما سمعا ، إن أبن الملك يناضل ضد أبيه و يعصيه ويحاربه !! 
فأمر الملك بطلب رأسه حياً أو ميتاً ، ووضع الجوائز القيمة ، وأسس الوزير مجموعة أسمها " فرقة الصيد " ، فبدأت المطاردة لياماها واستمرت لعدة سنوات ، حتى شاهدوه يوماً في مزرعة يلقي المواعظ ، فحوصر بإحكام ، فأضطر إلى تحوير نفسه إلى بقرة ( التحوير وليس التحويل أي قابل إلى الرجعةإلى أصله ، كما تحور الورقة نفسها إلى شوكة في الصيف ) وزج بنفسه داخل القطيع ، فأمر الوزير بقتل الأبقار الموجودة في البلاد ، حتى قضي على معظمها ، واضطر الناس إلي إخفاء أبقارهم في أماكن خاصة .

فأغتاظ الشعب وعبأ نفسه ، وقام بثورة ضد الملك وأنتصر أخيراً ،فأصبح السلام يعم البلاد ، وعين حاكماً دينياً من تلاميذ ياماها لحكم بلاد التبت ، وضل طلابه يكتبون عنه مواعظه وحكمه ، وألف الكثير ممن آتى بعد الكتب الدينية التي تخبر عن ياماها ، وأتخذ الجبل معبداً كبيراً ، وتحول الناس من الإعجاب به إلىعبادته .

مع مرور الزمن ذهب بعض تلاميذه لنشر علومه ودينه الجديد إلى بلاد الصين الشرقية ومنغولياً ، وآمنوا إن الله الخالق موجود ، لكن على صورة ياماها في الأرض ، فسموه هناك بـ - بوذا - أي بو وتعني الرب ، وذا وتعني الرحيم ، فصنعوا له التماثيل والأصنام ،وتطور وتفرع مع الزمن إلى عدة أديان ومذاهب وأفكار ، فمنهم جعله على صورة إنسان يملك أربعة أيدي(يد العطاء الماء ، ويد السلام التراب ، ويد القوة النار ، ويد الحساب الهواء). 
أما في بلاد الهند فأصبح ياماها أب الديانة الهندوسية ، فاختلقوا القصص والروايات ، وألفت الكتب الدينية ، فأخبروا وآمنوا به كمن سبقهم من البوذيين ، وقالوا إن ياماها يرسل رسله إلى الهندوس بواسطة رسل يتجسد فيهم ( بمفهوم التناسخ ) أوبمعنى أصح يتجسد كروح من خلال أناس خلقوا من جديد ، وروحه تتنقل من جيل إلى جيل ليبقى الناس سعداء وآمنين تحت رعايته ، وآخر من أرسل ( كريشنا kreshnna) الذي يحمل المزمار ويرعى الغنم ، ويدعي آخر رسالته ويسمى ( ساي بابا)saybaba ) بربوبيته وإنه مخلص للناس ويغفر الذنوب حتى خروج ياماها ، وقد وصل رقم ساي بابا إلى 51 رجل أو رسول حتى الآن !!. 
مازال الهندوسية والبوذية تنتظر خروج ياماها من قطيع الأبقار ، وإنه مازال بشكل بقرة ، ومع مرور الزمن تنوعت الديانة وتطورت ، إلى أن أصبح الفقراء يتخيلون إنياماها مازال بقرة أو أنه أتجه إلي حيوان آخر كالفيلة او الفئران أو التمسايح أو الثعابين وغيرها ، وإنه لايجوز قتل أي منها ، وإنه سيخرج يوماً ليخلص البشرية من الظلم ، فحرض رجال الدين على أن لاتقتل أو تضرب أي بقرة ، وأن لاتأكل لحومها وكذلك حرموا باقي اللحوم وأصبحوا نباتيين ، وأصبح الهندوس يقدسون كثير من الحيوانات ، عل نمط اعتقادهم ،وأكثرهم يعتقد في الهندوسية الكبرى الأم ، ويعبدون تمثالاً له رأس فيل وعنده أربعة أيدي الماء والنار والتراب والهواء. 
ونلاحظ الآن أن البوذية مازالت تتعبد بطريقة ياماها الأصلية ، وبنفس المواصفات – رجل أصلع ، يلبس إحرام برتقالي بدون خيوط – وتجريد من ملذات الحياة ، لا زواج أو لذائذ دنيوية ، يجلس في خلوة مع نفسه مع تجريد الروح من القيود الدنيوية ( اليوجا )) ، وعادة يفضلون أن تبنى المعابد فوق الجبال بعيداً عن الضوضاء ، وانصهاراً مع الطبيعة أسوة بياماها . 
وليس ببعيد عنهم فيالهند ، فديانتهم أثرت على سلوكهم وتصرفاتهم كثيراً . فتجدهم هادئين ، يتعبدون في معابد تميل إلى الصلوات الخفيفة الكلاسيكية ، ودون صراخ ، ودائماً ينشدون المساعدة الإلهية والتخليص من الظلامة والجبروتية الأنسانية ، ولهذا نجد إن كل الأفلام الهندية تحتوي على بطل مخلص ينقذ الفقراء ويقتل الظالم في آخر القصة . كي يعوض الهنود عما فقدوه من حرمان في الواقع والفقر المدقع والمعيشة الصعبة ، فيخرج معظمهم من دور السينما ، سعداء مبتسمين باقي اليوم .كتعويض مؤقت . 
الخلاصة من موضوعنا إن معظم الأديان تنشد الخلاص ، وخاصة آخر الزمان ، وكل أهل الأرض ينتظر المخلص الذي يرسمه في عقله ، فالمسيح ينتظرون ( عيسى عليه السلام ) ، والهندوس والبوذيون ينتظرون كريشنا الأب ( ياماها ) ، والمجوس ينتظرون رجل النار( إبراهيم عليه السلام ) ليخرج من النار ويطفأها ويقتل الشيطان الأكبر ويعم السلام في الأرض منذ أن أشعلها الملك نمرود ، والمسلمون ينتظرون المهدي عجل الله فرجه وسهل مخرجه ، ليقضي على الجبارين العتاة ويملأ الأرض قسطاً وعدلاً كما ملئت ظلماً وجورا . 


المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*

إذا الشموع أحترقت لتنير لعقولنا الطريق 
فــإن فيضها 
لاينضب وتبقى خالدة مادامت عقولنا نيرة 
المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي



----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كانت تلكـ الرسالهـ ،،*
*ممتعهـ جدا ،،*
*غذتني بـ معلومات كنت أفتقر إليها فعلا ،،*
*و أزاحت الغطاء عن أفكار نمت في عتمة جهلي بها ،،*
*و أشعلت شموع المعرفهـ ،،*
*و سورتها دخانها ،، نزفها ،، و نورها ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ ماجادت بهـ أناملكـ الراااائعهـ علينا ،،*
*لا زلنا متشوقين لـ المزيد ،،*
*و سـ نبقى داااائما بـ إنتظار ،،*
*إلى ذالكـ الوقت ،،*
*كن بـ امان اللهـ و تحت رعايتهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*تــنويـه* 


*إن محتويات الكشكول ملك فكري للمؤلف*

*ولا يجوز نسخه أو طبعه دون* *أذن مسبق*


 *المرشد الدولي*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة الخامسة :* 
*الشيطان يحكم*  

يوماً ما تغيبت عن المدرسة ، يومها خرجت مبكراً من منزل أهلي وأنا مستاء على قريب لي حصل بيننا شجار تافه في اليوم الذي سبقه ، وكان سبب غيابي الذهاب إلى المستشفى بسيارة والدي كي أتبرع بالدم وأحصل على رخصة القيادة المؤقتة ، حيث كنت في السابعة عشر من عمري فدخلت بنك الدم وحصل الآتي : 

وأنا مستلقي على سرير محدودب ، زارني شعور من الخوف ، فقد كانت أول مرة أحصل فيها على رخصة ، وأول مرة سأرى دمي ينساب أمامي ، كانت أرجلي مرتفعة لأعلى قليلاً ، ويدي اليسرى مطروحة أمام الممرض ، أخذت جولة بعيني في الغرفة الكبيرة نانظراً لمن حولي ، وإذا بي أشاهد من بعيد مجسم كامل لهيكل الإنسان العظمي ، صراحة أصابتني رعشة وهول من المنظر . 
الهيكل كان بمقاس الرجل الطبيعي تقريباً، وكان متدلياً شنقاً بسلسلة حديدية ، كان لدي شعور تجاه ذاك الهيكل ، إنه مسكين ، لا يمتلك أي شئ ، سوى السلسلة الموجودة حول عنقه. 
أحسست بضعفه ، وإنكسار شخصيته أمام الجميع ، أحسست إنه يشتكي لي ،لكن عجز منه بالكلام ، أمضيت دقائق وأنا أحدق فيه وهو يبادلني نفس الشعور على ماأعتقد . 
سألت الممرض الموجود في الغرفة إستعباطاً كما يقول الإخوة المصريين :
هل هذا الهيكل حقيقي أم صناعي ؟
أجاب : إنه صناعي بالتأكيد . 
سألته : وهل هناك فرق يجعلك تقول بالتأكيد .
أجاب : نعم ، أنظر بالأسفل ، تجد الماركة وأسم الدولة المصنعة . 
بدوري ، سكت قليلاً ، وعاودت سؤاله مرة أخرى :
أنا سمعت إن مستشفيات الدول الفقيرة يستعملون هياكل حقيقية لأنها أرخص وأدق.
لم يردعلي الممرض ، فأنصرف. 
بعد قليل حضر أخصائي عربي آخر ، ودخل داخل الغرفة ،ووقف بجانبي ، فسألته نفس السؤال ، فقاطعني بسؤال بصوت حاد ، بدل الإجابة :
وماذا يهمك في الموضوع : هل أنت باحث في علم الإنسان (Humanities)؟؟
أجبت: لا، أنا باحث هاوي في تاريخ وجغرافية الإنسان (Human Geography) 
قال لي ما الفرق ( أنت بتهزر ) بلهجته ؟
أجبته : لا أنا مأهزر كما تقول !!
أنا أتكلم بجد : أنت تعلم في ما يجري في داخل تجويف الإنسان ، أما أنا فأحاول أن أعلم الحقب التي مرت على الإنسان ، أي أنت تعرف ما بداخله ( فيزيائياً )، وأنا أحاول أن أعرفما أحاط به سابقاً وما يحيط به الآن وما سيحيط به مستقبلاً من حياة وأزمات نفسية (سيكولوجيا ً) . 
قال لي وبصوت منخفض وبلهجته ( أسمع ، بقولك شئ بس توعدني ماتقولش لحد ) ، الهيكل ده اللي واقف أصادك ، إنسان حقيقي جايبنوه من آسياً أوأفريقياً ، بس هو مختوم بختم الدولة المصدرة ، وإحنا بنقول للناس اللي يزعجونا زيك إنه صناعي فهمت دي الوقتي . 
سألته : بس طيب آخر سؤال : هل هو رجل أم امرأة؟
قال لي : وأيش رايك أنت ؟
قلت له : رجل
قال : كيف عرفت .
قلت : أنظرإلى حجم حوضه ، لقد درسنا في العلوم إن حوض المرأة أكبر من حوض الرجل ، وأعتقد إنحجمه عادي ، إذن هو رجل .
فأبتسم وقال صح ، بدوري ابتسمت له وشكرته ،فأنصرف وتركني . 
الدم ما زال يخرج من جسمي ويعبئ تلك الحقيبة ، جلست أفكر وأنظرللهيكل الذي أمامي ، ودموعي شبه واقفة تريد التحرر من بين جفني ، فخاطبت نفسي :
هل تصدق إن هذا الرجل الذي أمامك كان يوماً يهز الأرض في مشيه .
وإلى مسافة بعيدة من هنا في أحدى الدول ، كان جالساً مع أولاده يحتسي الشاي
أو ربما يحرث فيمزرعتهأو يأكل ويصلي ، أو كان لاعب كرة ، أو صياد ، أو كان يلاعب أولادهالصغار ، أو يدرس أو ربما كان جندي أو رجل مرور أو مدير مدرسة أو حارس أو عاملمصنع ...و.و.و الكثير من الأمور التي تخيلتها وكان يقوم بها في وطنه .  
والآن هو واقف أمامي كالصنم دون حراك ، لا يفقه ما أقول له ، ولايدافع عن نفسه . 
ما الفرق بيني وبينه ؟
يعني أنا مكسو بشوية لحم وجلد فقط !! 
إذا لماذا أنا نافخ ريشي ، ومنزعج على قريبي بسبب شئ تافه ؟ 
طيب لماذا نحن بني البشر مغرورين ومتسلحين بهذا الجسم الرخيص الهزيل ، إنها مجموعة من العظام البالية، مغطاة بلحم فقط ؟
لماذا أبطش وأقتل وأشرد غيري في الأرض ؟
لماذا أغضب الناس ، لماذا أسرق ، لماذا أرتكب المعاصي الدنيئة ؟
لماذا أتحول إلى وحش كاسر أحقر من الحيوان ؟
ولماذا أكون حقيراً ووضيعا في أدنى درجات الإنسانية . 
إذاً كلنا هياكل عظمية وكلنا سنصبح يوماً كهذا الواقف أمامي ، أو ربما هو أوفر حظاً منا ، فنحن سنوضع في التراب ، وستنخر اللعازة عظامنا وتأكلها ، أما هذا الواقف أمامي ، مازال يحتفظ بهيكله ! 
إذا الذي يميزن يفقط هو ( عقلي ) ، ويميز عقلي ( مكارم أخلاقي ) ، وهي ما يبقى من ذكري بعد رحيلي ، وهذا هو السبب الذي من أجله بعث سيد البشر والمعلم الأول للإنسانية صلى الله عليه وآله ( إتمام مكارم الأخلاق). 
وفجأة انتبهت بأحدهم يناديني قم ، أنهض خلاص انتهى التبرع ، فوقفت ، حينها أحسست بتعب ودوخة بسيطة ، وخاصة بعدما شربت العصير . 
وأنا خارج ، مررت بالهيكل العظمي ، ومددت له يدي أسلم عليه ، إستسلاماً مني وإعترافاً بضعـفي ، فلمحت ثقباً كبيراً في كفه اليمنى وأنا أتفحصه ...... اندهشت !! 
سألت الممرض الذي حاورته من قبل ، وكان واقفاً من بعيد ، فأجاب بلهجته عن سبب الثقببكل بساطة : 
طبيعي يابني ، معظم الهايكل إللي بتجي لينا من مخلفات الحروبفي آسيا والهند ، تلاقيه رصاصة خارمة إيده ، وتانية خارمة صدره ، وده السبب في موته ووجوده هنا أصادك . 
لم أبح بكلمة ، حتى سقطت من عيني الدمعة ، فتحركت وخرجت من الغرفة ، وتوجهت إلي إبن عمي كي اصالحه ، وتذكرت في طريقي ، أنني نسيت ولم آخذ ورقة التبرع بالدم .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*


أخبرني صديق مسيحي :
وجدت قرآنكم المقدس دائماً يشير إلي رؤوسكم بقوله
أولي الألباب ، يذكرون ، يعقلون ، يفكرون، وليس إلي بطونكم

المرشد الدولي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تلكـ هي النهايهـ الطبيعيهـ ،،*
*لـ غرور بني الأنسان و كبرهم ،،*
*لحوم تتأكل ،، و عظام تتفتت ،،*
*و تراب يحتوي خام ضعف ،،*
*قد تبدد ،،*
*تااااابـ ع أيها المرشد ،،*
*فـ روائعكـ لا تمل ،،*
*خاالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *تلكـ هي النهايهـ الطبيعيهـ ،،*
> *لـ غرور بني الأنسان و كبرهم ،،*
> *لحوم تتأكل ،، و عظام تتفتت ،،*
> *و تراب يحتوي خام ضعف ،،*
> *قد تبدد ،،*
> *تااااابـ ع أيها المرشد ،،*
> *فـ روائعكـ لا تمل ،،*
> *خاالص التحااايااا ،،* 
> *للدموع إحساس ،،*



 
*أشكرك سيدتي* 
*تسليط ضوء عقلك* 
*خلال عينيك* 
*على كتابنا* 
*المرشد الدولي*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة السادسة :*


*الجفوة والفجوة بين الزوجين* 


*أول* *ما تسقط عيني القارئ على عنوان* *رسالتنا ، سوف يلاحظ الشقـلبة لأحرف كلماتنا (الجـفـوة و الفجوة ) ، اللتان تبدوان* *غليظتان على العين و ثقيلتان على اللسان ، واللتان تـتـنافـسان في تدمير الحياة* *الزوجية ، فكل واحدة أخطر من الأخرى ، وكلاهما ينبت كالكمأة ( الفقع أو الفطر ) في* *أرض أي مشروع زواج بكر يتم بين أثنين ، بغض النظر عن ديانتهم أو أفكارهم أو* *انتماءاتهم المذهبية ، بحيث إن كمية وجود هذين الفطرين في أسس أي زواج ، تحدد مدى**نجاح و إستمرار بقاء هذه الزيجة ، ومدى عناية الزوجين بهاذين الفطرين السامين( الجفـوة و الفجوة ) بدون قصد ، سوف يثمر عن تكاثره كوباء داخل قفص الزوجية ،**وحينئذ سوف يصبح قفص الحب تحت مستعمرة ( الجفوة و الفجوة**).*



*كل عروسين* *يقبلان على مشروع الزواج ، سوف يعدان برنامجاً حافلاً قبل دخول معترك الحياة* *الزوجية الجديدة ، وكلاً منهما سوف يتسلح بالكلمات المعسولة والحركات الوردية التي* *سيشارك بها مع الطرف الآخر .... وسيّعد كلاً منهما الآخر بتقديم كل ما لديه من* *إمكانيات وتضحيات لإنجاح هذا الإستمرار الفطري** .*


*أول ما يخطوان خطوتهما**الأولى نحو القفص ، ستبدأ المواجهة الجميلة ، واللباقة اللطيفة ، وإثبات الميل**للآخر.. سيرفرف جناحي كل منهما نحو الآخر بحنية ..... وسيضع كليهما راحة يديه* *بسلاسة على كف الآخر ....سيصبحان أعظم من ليلى ومجنونها ...وسيقدم كل منهما الآخر**على نفسه ، في النفس ، والهمس، والمأكل والمشرب** ....*


*سيحلق طائر الوروار**عالياً في سماء قفصهم مخترقاً قزح العشق .... سيشم الجيران نسيم الورد ، مهما كانت* *نوافذهم موصدة ، وسيكتب عنهما الشعراء قصائد الحب والغزل ، وسيكمل كل منهما الآخر** ...* *وأعتقد حينها ، لو حضر ملك الموت لا سمح الله ، لتفانى ولجاد كلا منهما بنفسه** .* 


*تمر الأيام والليالي ، فتقل لزُوجة الكلمات وتتبخر رائحة العطر ، وتـنشف* *قطرات الندى فوق الأوراق ....فتـذبل ، وتطأطأ  أعناقها للأسفل ، فتبين أطلال الأحبة** .....**وستقع أشعة شمس ( الجفـوة ) عليهما وستغطيهما من رؤوسهما حتى أخمص قدميهما** ....*


*سيظهر رأس الفطر كرأس الدبوس في أرضهما الخصبة، ستتسع المسافة والفرقة**بينهما ...حتى تلد ( الـفـجـوة ) ، سيحل الأولاد وتحل الأعمال وسيبدلون ويملئون وقت* *عشقهما بأعمال أخرى ، سيبتعدان من الداخل عن بعضهما ، حتى لو تلاقيا وتعانقا من* *الخارج ليلاً !!*


*ولكن إذا دخلت رتابة الحياة  والانسياق وراء عواصف العمل**، وتجاهل أحدهما شريكه ، فإنها بداية النهاية ، وخاصة إن كانت الأنثى مرتبطة بحصاد أو**عمل ما ، ستزداد الطينة ابتلالا، وستصبح أكثر إنشغالاً من ذي قبل ، فتكبر فتحة* *الخرق في اللباد ، وسيصعب على راقعها إصلاحها ... وستزداد ( الجفـوة ) نمواً** ...* *وتزداد ( الفجـوة ) حجماً ، وكل هذا سببه الإهمال الذي طرأ من أحدهما أو كليهما ،**فأوجدوا وحصدوا الفطر السام في أرض العشق .... فتهاونا ولم يحاولا مرة واحدة نزعه* *وتنظيف مكانه ، وزرع أرضهما من جديد ... كي لا يزيد الحمل على الحمال .... وكي لا**تقف القافلة في وسط الطريق** .* 


*سؤال ستطرحه العقـول الباخـصة** :* 



*لماذا ازدادت (الـجـفـوة) نمواً ،ولماذا كبرت* *(الـفـجـوة) حجماً ؟؟*


*هل مات الحب بينهما ؟*


*هل كان تمثيلاً أو مجاملة ؟*


*هل كان هناك حب أصلاً ؟*






*لا يختلف إثـنان* *أن موضوع الحب في نجاح أي زواج أساسي و هام ، فكل البشر يمارسون الحب لأنهم في أمس* *الحاجة لهذا الإحساس السامي و النبيل لرباطهم ، والأشخاص المعقدون الوقتييون ( خاصة**بعض الرجال من مجتمعنا ) يعتقدون أن الكلام عن الحب غير مهم وتافه ، وإن الحياة* *الزوجية سوف تسير بالمجاملات والتنازلات الوقتية على حساب الآخرين** .*


*إن العقل* *الذي يحرم الكلام عن الحب أو تجديد الحب عقل مهزوم ومكبل ، فلا يمكن للعقل أن يعمل بنجاح كما رسمت له السماء ،**فالكبت يستعمره و يفقده الاتزان ، والمجاملة العبرية سوف تنهيه وتفضح أمره يوماً ما** .*


*الحب المقصود هو الإحساس الروحي الجميل الذي خلقه الله فينا جميعاً و**المطلوب ممارسته في إطار حدود الله ، الحب هو نقاء الروح من الشوائب تجاه الآخر ،**الحب هو المصارحة ، الحب هو فتح القلب للآخر ، الحب هو المرآة التي من خلالها نرى**أنفسنا في الطرف الآخر** .*


*كثير من الرجال يحب زوجته في أول الزواج فقط ( حب* *وقتي ) كما قال قاموس الحب ،**لكن لماذا**؟*



*لأن الحياة جديدة بالنسبة لهما ، فكما يستسيغ الآكل طعم* *اللقمة في حلقه أول دقائق فقط ،،،،، وكما يقطع الطفل الغلاف عن هديته ،،،، وكما**يستمتع الشاب كالشهوة بقيادة سيارته الجديدة لساعات !! يحس الزوجان أول زواجهما**بنشوة حب هائمة ... عارمة..جامحة ...لذيذة .. لكن مع الأسف كالسحابة العابرة** .*


*كل شئ جديد .. زوجة ، شقة ، غرفة ، طقم جلوس ، مطبخ ، أثاث ، حتى**الملاعق جديدة ، كل شئ داخل إطار خلاب ، يتمنى الزوج إن لا يفتح الأغلفة ، وأن تبقى الأكياس* *تغطيها طول الدهر .. فتمر الأيام والليالي ، حتى يواجه الزوج السطحي أجمل الفتيات* *والحسناوات عن طريق أياً كان ، أمام الشاشات أو على الطبيعة** .*


*فتتغير تصرفاته مع زوجته ، وتضعف المحبة والمودة بينهما ، فيحصل تنافر بينهما في أغلب الأحيان ، وخاصة إذا كانت الزوجة غير متفهمة ومطلعة على سلوك زوجها ، وتعيش معه عيشة روتينية ، أما في بعض الحالات الشاذة ، فيحدث توازن طبيعي ، حيث يبتعد هو عنها ، وتميل هي نحوه ، كي تملأ الفراغ الذي وقع بينهما ( الفجوة ) .*


*في الحالة الأولى والرائجة في مجتمعاتنا العربية ، تصبح الزوجة المسكينة بين مطرقة ( الجـفـوة ) وسندان ( الفجـوة ) ، وربما هو مكانها في بعض**الأحيان ، فهو بين خيارين أحدهما مر ، فأما أن يصارحها أو يجاملها (المقصود**بالمجاملة هنا إعطاء الحقوق ، فإن لم يحبها لم يظلمها كما قال رسول الله صلى الله**عليه وآله ) ، فالأمر سيان بالنسبة للزوج ، أما للزوجة فالمجاملة تعتبر حب لذيذ لا**يقاوم أما المصارحة بعدم الإحساس بالحب من قبل زوجها ، سيصيبها بالألم والنزف الحاد**في قلبها وستزداد (الجفـوة ) من قبلها وتكبر رقعة ( الفجوة ) بينهما** .* 



*بعض الأزواج العقلاء الغير حمقى ، يحب التعامل بالحسنى مع زوجته**(**وكذلك مع باقي الناس) حتى لو لم يكن يؤنسها ويحبها من فؤاده ، فيضع كفه فوق كفها**ويألفها قربة إلى الله تعالى .*

*سيكون هناك تراحم يجري في عروقهما وخاصة بعد الإنجاب**، وكلاً الطرفين سيعرف حقوق شريكة أولا وواجباته ثانياً ، وسيتعاطف آدم مع حوائه* *وسيتعامل معها كزوج مؤمن يحبها من الخارج فقط لوجه الله**....* 


*الحياة ليست* *جنس كالبهائم ....وما سبق طرحه ليس نفاقاً للزوجة ، إنما هو القناعة والصبر على ما**أوتينا من الله ، فمهما أرتبطنا وتزوجنا بأجمل فتيات العالم ، سوف تبحث أعيننا**الواسعة وقلوبنا الفارغة عن البديل السرابي الذي يعيش في مخيلتنا ولو لقليل من**الوقت ،ومهما حلقنا بعيداً مع الطيور المهاجرة ، ومهما تذوقـنا ماء كل بحيرات العالم**، في النهاية سنعود وسنقع عند شاطئ بحيرة وطننا ، التي شربنا منها أول مرة ،**والعاقل من أقصى ( الـجـفـوة ) و ردم ( الـفـجـوة ) من حياته الزوجية وقنع بما جاد**به الخالق** .*


*بعض الأحيان أشعر وأنا أكتب هذه الرسالة برغبة لعن تلك الكلمتين**، أو كتابتهما في ورقة وحرقهما لكي تتخلص البشرية من سمهما القاتل ، لكن ما باليد**حيلة ، فهما لا تـنبتان كبذرة أو غرس فيمكن التخلص منها ، إنهما تنبتان كالكمأة في أرض بكر جرداء من صنع الزوجين ، وتسقى بدلوهما** .*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة السادسة :*



*الجفوة والفجوة بين الزوجين*  


*أول* *ما تسقط عيني القارئ على عنوان* *رسالتنا ، سوف يلاحظ الشقـلبة لأحرف كلماتنا (الجـفـوة و الفجوة ) ، اللتان تبدوان* *غليظتان على العين و ثقيلتان على اللسان ، واللتان تـتـنافـسان في تدمير الحياة* *الزوجية ، فكل واحدة أخطر من الأخرى ، وكلاهما ينبت كالكمأة ( الفقع أو الفطر ) في* *أرض أي مشروع زواج بكر يتم بين أثنين ، بغض النظر عن ديانتهم أو أفكارهم أو* *انتماءاتهم المذهبية ، بحيث إن كمية وجود هذين الفطرين في أسس أي زواج ، تحدد مدى**نجاح و إستمرار بقاء هذه الزيجة ، ومدى عناية الزوجين بهاذين الفطرين السامين( الجفـوة و الفجوة ) بدون قصد ، سوف يثمر عن تكاثره كوباء داخل قفص الزوجية ،**وحينئذ سوف يصبح قفص الحب تحت مستعمرة ( الجفوة و الفجوة**).* 



*كل عروسين* *يقبلان على مشروع الزواج ، سوف يعدان برنامجاً حافلاً قبل دخول معترك الحياة* *الزوجية الجديدة ، وكلاً منهما سوف يتسلح بالكلمات المعسولة والحركات الوردية التي* *سيشارك بها مع الطرف الآخر .... وسيّعد كلاً منهما الآخر بتقديم كل ما لديه من* *إمكانيات وتضحيات لإنجاح هذا الإستمرار الفطري** .* 


*أول ما يخطوان خطوتهما**الأولى نحو القفص ، ستبدأ المواجهة الجميلة ، واللباقة اللطيفة ، وإثبات الميل**للآخر.. سيرفرف جناحي كل منهما نحو الآخر بحنية ..... وسيضع كليهما راحة يديه* *بسلاسة على كف الآخر ....سيصبحان أعظم من ليلى ومجنونها ...وسيقدم كل منهما الآخر**على نفسه ، في النفس ، والهمس، والمأكل والمشرب** ....* 


*سيحلق طائر الوروار**عالياً في سماء قفصهم مخترقاً قزح العشق .... سيشم الجيران نسيم الورد ، مهما كانت* *نوافذهم موصدة ، وسيكتب عنهما الشعراء قصائد الحب والغزل ، وسيكمل كل منهما الآخر** ...* *وأعتقد حينها ، لو حضر ملك الموت لا سمح الله ، لتفانى ولجاد كلا منهما بنفسه** .*  


*تمر الأيام والليالي ، فتقل لزُوجة الكلمات وتتبخر رائحة العطر ، وتـنشف* *قطرات الندى فوق الأوراق ....فتـذبل ، وتطأطأ أعناقها للأسفل ، فتبين أطلال الأحبة** .....**وستقع أشعة شمس ( الجفـوة ) عليهما وستغطيهما من رؤوسهما حتى أخمص قدميهما** ....* 


*سيظهر رأس الفطر كرأس الدبوس في أرضهما الخصبة، ستتسع المسافة والفرقة**بينهما ...حتى تلد ( الـفـجـوة ) ، سيحل الأولاد وتحل الأعمال وسيبدلون ويملئون وقت* *عشقهما بأعمال أخرى ، سيبتعدان من الداخل عن بعضهما ، حتى لو تلاقيا وتعانقا من* *الخارج ليلاً !!* 


*ولكن إذا دخلت رتابة الحياة والانسياق وراء عواصف العمل**، وتجاهل أحدهما شريكه ، فإنها بداية النهاية ، وخاصة إن كانت الأنثى مرتبطة بحصاد أو**عمل ما ، ستزداد الطينة ابتلالا، وستصبح أكثر إنشغالاً من ذي قبل ، فتكبر فتحة* *الخرق في اللباد ، وسيصعب على راقعها إصلاحها ... وستزداد ( الجفـوة ) نمواً** ...* *وتزداد ( الفجـوة ) حجماً ، وكل هذا سببه الإهمال الذي طرأ من أحدهما أو كليهما ،**فأوجدوا وحصدوا الفطر السام في أرض العشق .... فتهاونا ولم يحاولا مرة واحدة نزعه* *وتنظيف مكانه ، وزرع أرضهما من جديد ... كي لا يزيد الحمل على الحمال .... وكي لا**تقف القافلة في وسط الطريق** .*  


*سؤال ستطرحه العقـول الباخـصة** :*  


*لماذا ازدادت (الـجـفـوة) نمواً ،ولماذا كبرت* *(الـفـجـوة) حجماً ؟؟* 

*هل مات الحب بينهما ؟* 

*هل كان تمثيلاً أو مجاملة ؟* 

*هل كان هناك حب أصلاً ؟* 





*لا يختلف إثـنان* *أن موضوع الحب في نجاح أي زواج أساسي و هام ، فكل البشر يمارسون الحب لأنهم في أمس* *الحاجة لهذا الإحساس السامي و النبيل لرباطهم ، والأشخاص المعقدون الوقتييون ( خاصة**بعض الرجال من مجتمعنا ) يعتقدون أن الكلام عن الحب غير مهم وتافه ، وإن الحياة* *الزوجية سوف تسير بالمجاملات والتنازلات الوقتية على حساب الآخرين** .* 


*إن العقل* *الذي يحرم الكلام عن الحب أو تجديد الحب عقل مهزوم ومكبل ، فلا يمكن للعقل أن يعمل بنجاح كما رسمت له السماء ،**فالكبت يستعمره و يفقده الاتزان ، والمجاملة العبرية سوف تنهيه وتفضح أمره يوماً ما** .* 


*الحب المقصود هو الإحساس الروحي الجميل الذي خلقه الله فينا جميعاً و**المطلوب ممارسته في إطار حدود الله ، الحب هو نقاء الروح من الشوائب تجاه الآخر ،**الحب هو المصارحة ، الحب هو فتح القلب للآخر ، الحب هو المرآة التي من خلالها نرى**أنفسنا في الطرف الآخر** .* 


*كثير من الرجال يحب زوجته في أول الزواج فقط ( حب* *وقتي ) كما قال قاموس الحب ،*
*لكن لماذا**؟* 


*لأن الحياة جديدة بالنسبة لهما ، فكما يستسيغ الآكل طعم* *اللقمة في حلقه أول دقائق فقط ،،،،، وكما يقطع الطفل الغلاف عن هديته ،،،، وكما**يستمتع الشاب كالشهوة بقيادة سيارته الجديدة لساعات !! يحس الزوجان أول زواجهما**بنشوة حب هائمة ... عارمة..جامحة ...لذيذة .. لكن مع الأسف كالسحابة العابرة** .* 


*كل شئ جديد .. زوجة ، شقة ، غرفة ، طقم جلوس ، مطبخ ، أثاث ، حتى**الملاعق جديدة ، كل شئ داخل إطار خلاب ، يتمنى الزوج إن لا يفتح الأغلفة ، وأن تبقى الأكياس* *تغطيها طول الدهر .. فتمر الأيام والليالي ، حتى يواجه الزوج السطحي أجمل الفتيات* *والحسناوات عن طريق أياً كان ، أمام الشاشات أو على الطبيعة** .* 


*فتتغير تصرفاته مع زوجته ، وتضعف المحبة والمودة بينهما ، فيحصل تنافر بينهما في أغلب الأحيان ، وخاصة إذا كانت الزوجة غير متفهمة ومطلعة على سلوك زوجها ، وتعيش معه عيشة روتينية ، أما في بعض الحالات الشاذة ، فيحدث توازن طبيعي ، حيث يبتعد هو عنها ، وتميل هي نحوه ، كي تملأ الفراغ الذي وقع بينهما ( الفجوة ) .* 


*في الحالة الأولى والرائجة في مجتمعاتنا العربية ، تصبح الزوجة المسكينة بين مطرقة ( الجـفـوة ) وسندان ( الفجـوة ) ، وربما هو مكانها في بعض**الأحيان ، فهو بين خيارين أحدهما مر ، فأما أن يصارحها أو يجاملها (المقصود**بالمجاملة هنا إعطاء الحقوق ، فإن لم يحبها لم يظلمها كما قال رسول الله صلى الله**عليه وآله ) ، فالأمر سيان بالنسبة للزوج ، أما للزوجة فالمجاملة تعتبر حب لذيذ لا**يقاوم أما المصارحة بعدم الإحساس بالحب من قبل زوجها ، سيصيبها بالألم والنزف الحاد**في قلبها وستزداد (الجفـوة ) من قبلها وتكبر رقعة ( الفجوة ) بينهما** .*  



*بعض الأزواج العقلاء الغير حمقى ، يحب التعامل بالحسنى مع زوجته**(**وكذلك مع باقي الناس) حتى لو لم يكن يؤنسها ويحبها من فؤاده ، فيضع كفه فوق كفها**ويألفها قربة إلى الله تعالى .* 

*سيكون هناك تراحم يجري في عروقهما وخاصة بعد الإنجاب**، وكلاً الطرفين سيعرف حقوق شريكة أولا وواجباته ثانياً ، وسيتعاطف آدم مع حوائه* *وسيتعامل معها كزوج مؤمن يحبها من الخارج فقط لوجه الله**....*  


*الحياة ليست* *جنس كالبهائم ....وما سبق طرحه ليس نفاقاً للزوجة ، إنما هو القناعة والصبر على ما**أوتينا من الله ، فمهما أرتبطنا وتزوجنا بأجمل فتيات العالم ، سوف تبحث أعيننا**الواسعة وقلوبنا الفارغة عن البديل السرابي الذي يعيش في مخيلتنا ولو لقليل من**الوقت ،ومهما حلقنا بعيداً مع الطيور المهاجرة ، ومهما تذوقـنا ماء كل بحيرات العالم**، في النهاية سنعود وسنقع عند شاطئ بحيرة وطننا ، التي شربنا منها أول مرة ،**والعاقل من أقصى ( الـجـفـوة ) و ردم ( الـفـجـوة ) من حياته الزوجية وقنع بما جاد**به الخالق** .* 


*بعض الأحيان أشعر وأنا أكتب هذه الرسالة برغبة لعن تلك الكلمتين**، أو كتابتهما في ورقة وحرقهما لكي تتخلص البشرية من سمهما القاتل ، لكن ما باليد**حيلة ، فهما لا تـنبتان كبذرة أو غرس فيمكن التخلص منها ، إنهما تنبتان كالكمأة في أرض بكر جرداء من صنع الزوجين ، وتسقى بدلوهما** .*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*



حواء اليوم تكره شيئين :
السؤال عن عمرها ، والسكوت عن مدحها
وآدم اليوم يحب شيئين :
حواء جميلة وفي نفس الوقت لا تجيد الكلام 

المرشد الدولي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كلمتان ،،*
*تحملان بين طياتهما سم قاتل ،،*
*ينخر في أسمى العلاقات الأنسانيهـ ،،*
*و يمتلكـ قدرة هائلهـ على الهدم و التدمير ،،*
*نمو أثار تلكـ الكلمات ،،*
*في عش الزوجيهـ ،،*
*خطر يهدد أستمرار الأمان ،،*
*المرشد ،،*
*فلسلفهـ راااائعهـ ،،*
*و إن كنت أعارض القليل منها ،،*
*إلا أنها تبقى تنبض بـ الروعهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة السابعة :*
*سألتني : ماذا تعرف عن القراءة*  


*القراءة سيدتي*

*في عينـّي كغرس مثمر كبير*
*تفترشه صفحات خضراء يانعة*
*على هيئة ذراعين* *تسألان الحصاد*
*فألبي النداء بمنجل عيني*
*وأرمي بالثمار في سلة عقلي*



*هل تعلمين سيدتي*  
*إنها**فاكهة منوعة*

*إنها حديقة ورود ملونة*
*تترجمها أهازيج روحي*
*كهندسة معرفية* *موسوعية*
*تخزنها ملفات دماغي في سراديب مضيئة*




*سيدتي*  


*كلما أحتجت ، وكلما شعرت* *بالجوع الفكري*

*مددت يدي إلى سراديب عقلي*
*فأنتشل منها ما لذ وطاب*
*وما حسن**الرأي*
*وما دل إلى رجاحة وصواب*
*فيهنئ ضميري وتهنئ روحي*


*سيدتي*



*القراءة عرفتني بمكنون الكلم*

*وصيغة الحرف وأسلوب الخط ،،،،*




*القراءة دلتني على فنون الخط والإبداع ،،،،*

*وطريقة الميلان وهندسة القلم ،،،،*




*القراءة**سيدتي علمتني كيف هي فصاحة اللسان*

*ورجاحة العقل ،،،،*


*القراءة علمتني كيف يلتوي لسان العلماء*
*وكيف تخلط الحروف بمعجون المعرفة ،،،،*




*القراءة سيدتي زادت شكلي بهاء والأهم لعقلي الصفاء ،،،،*

*تعلمت كيف أخاطب**الناس*
*وكيف أحاججهم وكيف أوافقهم الرأي ومتى أشاكسهم ،،،،*


*علمتني الحلم**في مكنون العلم ،،،*
*ومن هو أبي ومن هي أمي ،،،*




*القراءة البستني ، إطاراً**ذهبياً لامعاً يراه من يجالسني ،،،*

*القراءة علمتني كيف أستعمل نافذة عيني التي* *أطل بها على العالم ،،،،*
*ومتى أفتحها ومتى أغلقها ،،،،*




*القراءة لونت لي* *الدنيا أحسن تلوين ،،،،*

*ووضعت النقاط على آثار القلم،،،،*



*القراءة**علمتني*
*إن الآية الكريمة لم تكن تخاطب الرسول*
*(**أقرأ وربك الأكرم**)*
*بل**كانت تخاطبنا نحن معشر البشر الأميين*
*لأن الرسول لم يكن أمياً وجاهلاً*
*حاشاه ، فذلك نقص وعيب*



*بل سألته أن يقرأ مافي قلبه من علوم ، أي أظهر على وزن أفعل .*

*وفاقد الشئ لايعطيه*
*إذن هي رسالة لنا*


*فنعرفنا ، إننا كلما قرأنا ، علمنا الله ما لم نكن نعلم ،،،،،،*




*القراءة سيدتي علمتني* *من هو آدم ومن هي حواء ،،،*

*القراءة سيدتي بينت لي نزعة الخير من نزعة الشر**،،،،،*
*القراءة علمتنا أخلاق الأنبياء*
*وشجاعة الأولياء*
*ومعنى التضحية**وماهية الحسين ،،،،،*
*القراءة سيدتي ثبتت مسامير*
*بأوتاد ولائي ومحبتي لآل محمد**عليهم الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*

منبر الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ، علمنا كيف نقرأ صفحات الحياة 

المرشد الدولي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*فقط ،،*
*سـ ألتزم الصمت بـ حضرة حروفكـ ،،*
*و أقول شكرا لـ عمق نثركـ ،،*
*لكن ،،*
* هل من مداد لـ فيض عطائكـ ؟!*
*فـ لازلنا متعطشين لـ معرفة ،،*
*جوهر فكركـ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة الثامنة :* 

*مصارحة الذات .. مصارحة لمن حولنا*  

أيها القارئ الكريم: 
سيقول البعض إنها فلسفة أو ربما دردشة ، لملء السطور ، أو ثرثرة من مهرج !! عزيزي القارئ ، أرجوك تمعن معي وركز في كل كلمة تقرأها ، أنا لا أفرض عليك ، لكن لن تخسر شيئاً ....ستأخذ منك دقائق .....أعتبرها عامود في صحيفة وجدتها عند الحلاق ... ،إنك لن تخسر شيئاً ،، فقراءة هذه الرسالة أو الإنصات لها بدون تكلفة ومجاناً ... أقرأها ، وإذا لم تعجبك فأعتبرها غبار مر من أمامك . 




*هل حاولت وجلست مع ذاتك لمدة دقيقة واحدة ؟ 



أعز وأغلى.... وبمعنى أصح الذ لحظات يعيشها الإنسان ، هي عندما يقف دقائق مع نفسه ، أي نعم ... إنهادقائق فقط عزيزي القارئ ، نحتاجها لمخاطبة الذات ، إنها وقفة تأمل مع الذات ، إنهامصارحة النفس ،الاستماع لهمومها وشكواها ، الإنصات لها وكأنك تستمع إلى أبنك الصغيرعندما يشكو لك ...، وإذا لم تكن متزوجاً ، أعتبرها شكوى صادرة من أخوك الصغير، أوتلميذك في المدرسة ..... لكن كيف أستمع إلى شكوى تصدر من نفسي . 



*موعد مع الذات : 


صدقني إنها بسيطة وسهلة للغاية ، فقط تذكرإن كل إنسان يحمل في داخله نزعة خير، ونزعة شر .... نحن عزيزي سنخاطب الشق الأيمن من ذاتك سنخاطب تلك النزعة ( نزعة الخير الموجودة فيك ) ، قل لنفسك وخاطبها ، أنا عندي موعد معاك ، مثلاً بكرة ، في الكوفي شوب الفلاني ، أو عند الكورنيش ، أو فيالحديقة الفلانية ، أو حتى في السطح لمن لايملك سيارة أو لبنات حواء ، ما رأيك ( إيش رايك ) ، صدقني ستجيبك نفسك ( اتفـقنا ) . 



أبتعد عن الزحمة والضوضاء اليومي ، أخرج من الروتين ، أخرج من غرفة نومك ، ومن مكتبك ، ومن عملك ، وأذهب إلى المكان الذي تواعدت فيه للقاء ذاتك ،أعتبره صديق أو زميل في العمل .  


أترك كل شئ خلفك ، الماديات والروتينيات ،والأصحاب والأحباب ، وقل ( أنا عندي موعد مع إنسان مهم) . 



عند وصولك إلى المكان المحدد ، خذ نفس عميق ( شهيق ) ، ثم زفير ، وأنت تخرج الهواء ، قل ( اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ) ، ستحس براحة عظيمة ، وخاصة عندما يكون الطقس لطيف وعليل مساءً . 


عزيزي / عزيزتي :  


أجلس وتخيل إنك تفتح نافذة تطل على نفسك ، تنفس بهدوء وراحة أعصاب .... وأسأل نفسك ، وكن صادقاً وصريحاً معها وأعتبرها إنسان جالس أمامك ،،،، وأبدأ فيالحوار : 


لا تكثر الكلام مع نفسك ، فقط مسألة تنفيس لدقائق، وبعدين عددإيجابياتك فقط وكأنك تخاطب أحد واقف أمامك : 


قل أنا إنسان زين ، أنا طيب ، أناحلو اللسان ،أنا أعز أمي وأبي ، أنا محترم مع أصحابي ، وأنا .... وأنا ..بس عنديمشكلة صغيرة مع نفسي ... وهي كذا ... وكذا .. ثم عدد سلبياتك شوي شوي ولا تكثر ...  




* لماذا أنا أفعل تلك الأعمال السلبية ؟ ثم أذهب وغادر المكان ، سوف تحس بلحظات جميلة ، ستحس بأريحية لذيذة ، صدقني شئ لا مثيل له ، لا أجد أيتشبيه أخبرك عنه ، أو وصف يحتويه أو يوازيه لأخبرك به ....، ستشعر براحة نفسية وأنت تمشي ، وكأن ثلجاً وضع على قلبك . 


إن هذا ُمجرب ونافع و يستحق التجربة ،... نعم نجحت معي التجربة .....لا تنسى أنا أخطأ مثلي مثلك ، لا تنسى جميعنا خطاؤون ،وهذه التجربة مجاناً ، ولن تخسر شيئاً ، حتى الكوفي أو الشاي الذي ستقدمه لها لنتشربه ، إذا أنت ستدفع لشخص واحد فقط . 


في اليوم التالي أو بعد أسبوع ،أعمل موعد آخر ، ممكن تعمله بالتليفون ، أرفع السماعة وخاطب نفسك ، سوف تسمع نفسكعن طريق السماعة .....، غير مكان الموعد ، وبنفس الطريقة والأريحية ، أسألك نفسك بسؤال مقارب للسؤال السابق :  



*لماذا أنا أقوم بالأعمال التي تغضب ربي وأهلي ومجتمعي؟ 


قل لنفسك : أنا أعرف إنها أعمال غير مرغوب فيها ، لكن أنا أفتح عين وأغمض عين ! 

*لماذا لا أحاول أغير طبعي وسلوكي ، ماني**خاسر شئ ، خلني أحاول** .* 
صدقني بالحال سوف تجيبك نفسك وستستريح من همّ وكبت كان يغشي عليها ويجثمها ، إنها تتنفس الآن ، حتى لو لم ُتحل المشكلة ، صدقني الكلام فقط والشكوى لطرف آخر يعتبر جزء من حل المشكلة ، أو بمعنى أصح خروج الهواء أثناء السؤال حل أول المشكلة ، وبداية لتخفيف الضغوط التي تقع على النفس كما يقول علماءالنفس الغربيون :
( Your soul is under stress, so Relief it ) 
عزيزي أنت لست الوحيد المذنب في هذا الكون ، ولست الوحيد الذي يؤنبه ضميره ، كل من حولك يخطأ ، إنهم ليسوا بأنبياء أو أولياء ، لكنستر الله عليهم ، ولا نرى منهم إلا كما قيل : ( لا نعلم بظاهره إلا خيره ) ، إذاالبواطن معلومة فقط عند الباري عز وجل ، وربك رحيم أكثر مما تتصور أو تتخيل .  
رحمته وسعت كل شئ ، قال تعالى : {قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُواعَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ لَا تَقْنَطُوا مِن رَّحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُالذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ } (53) سورة الزمر .  
وقال تعالى : {إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَادُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًاعَظِيمًا } (48) سورة النساء 
هلركزت على الآية ياعزيزي : ربك الرحيم يغفر كل ذنب ولمن يشاء هو ، وليس من يشاء العباد . لكن نحتاجإلى مراجعة مع الذات ، الأمر سهل جداً ، فقط فتح نافذة عليها ومصارحتها والآخذ بيدها نحو طريق التوبة منكل الأعمال المنبوذة . 
بعد فترة وجيزة ، ستصبح إنسان جديد ، صريح وصادق معنفسه ، يمشي والراحة تملأ جوفه ، نــور سيمر من خلال نافذة عقلك المفتوح ، وسيسقط على قلبكالطيب ... أهآآآت وزفرات طويلة... وتنفيس سوف تخرج معاً براحة وطمأنينة. 
ومن تلقاء ذلك وإوتوماتيكياً ، ستصبح صريح مع من حولك ، وبالذات مع زوجتكوأولادك وأصدقائك وأهلك والناس جميعاً ، ستخرج نفسك من قوقعتها ، وسُتصّدر الصراحة والشفافية إلى خارج جسدها ،...أفتح كفك وضع يدك فوق أيدي الآخرين وسر معهم نحوالطريق الصحيح ، وستنعم الدنيا بالثقة والمحبة . 

كلمة أخيرة ، سيدي / سيدتي :  
إذا صارحت نفسك ووضعتها أمام المحك ، ستعرف ما لك ، وما عليك ، وسيغفر الله لك إن شاء الله ، وهذا سيؤثر على سلوكك وسلوك من حولك ، وهذ هو المطلب من إيجاد بيئة جيدة قدوة لمن حولك وخاصة أهل بيتك من أبناءك وإخوتك ، ولا أعتقد إنك سترفض الخير لهم . 
المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*

كلما تذكرت أو تكلمت مع أحد عن تعليم وتهذيب النفس
تذكرت المهذب الأول النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله

المرشد الدولي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*رســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالهـ رااااائـ ع ـهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الرساله الاخيرة ماقول غير فيها الله كريم
لما الانسان يكون صريح مع نفسه ويكون عاقد نيه صلح مع نفسه ويمشي بالطريق معاها للنهايه
واذا وصل النهايه يقرر يصارح  اللي حوله واللي اقرب شخص لروحه
بس يتفاجا من هالشخص ان تخلى عنه وراح وانتهى من حياته ولا كأن يوم سلموا على بعض 
وقتها تندم على انك صارحته لان الصراحه خسرتك اياه
فعشان كذا  اقول لحالي صارحي نفسك وبنفسك بس لاتطلع هالمصارحه لاحد لانها بتنقلب ضدك وهذي وجهة نظر لاغير

تسلم اخوي ع الرسائل كانت تحمل بين طياتها الكثير 
والياماها هاليوجا اللي يمارسونها اللي يستر منها لانها تخوف احيانا
اراك بخير

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *رســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالهـ رااااائـ ع ـهـ ،،*
> 
> *خااالص التحاااايااا ،،* 
> *للدموع إحساس ،،*



 
*سيدتي*
*أشكرك الحضور والمتابعة وإبداء الرأي*
*أخوك المرشد الدولي*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> الرساله الاخيرة ماقول غير فيها الله كريم
> 
> لما الانسان يكون صريح مع نفسه ويكون عاقد نيه صلح مع نفسه ويمشي بالطريق معاها للنهايه
> واذا وصل النهايه يقرر يصارح اللي حوله واللي اقرب شخص لروحه
> بس يتفاجا من هالشخص ان تخلى عنه وراح وانتهى من حياته ولا كأن يوم سلموا على بعض 
> وقتها تندم على انك صارحته لان الصراحه خسرتك اياه
> فعشان كذا اقول لحالي صارحي نفسك وبنفسك بس لاتطلع هالمصارحه لاحد لانها بتنقلب ضدك وهذي وجهة نظر لاغير 
> تسلم اخوي ع الرسائل كانت تحمل بين طياتها الكثير 
> والياماها هاليوجا اللي يمارسونها اللي يستر منها لانها تخوف احيانا
> ...



 
*لافض فوك سيدتي*

*أخوك المرشد الدولي*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة التاسعة : 

الأب في نظر الشعوب 


كل داب في الأرض لديه أب ، كل إنسان لديه أب ( بإستثناء آدم وحواء عليهما السلام ) ، كل حيوان لديه أب ، كل مخلوق لديه أب ، فهناك أب الدم وأب الروح ، وهما متشابهان في التسمية ومختلفان البتة في المعنى ، فلأب الدم الفضل في الإمتداد الوجودي والخلقي ، أما أب الروح فله فضل الإمتداد الروحي والفكري ، ولكن :  


من هو الأهم ؟ 

أقصد لو ُخيرنا بزيادة عدد أحدهما في مجتمع ما . على من سيقع الأختيار ؟ 



سئل الأسكندر الأكبر يوماً ، وهو في طريق سفره عن فضل أبيه وفضل معلمه عليه . 


فأجاب : 


*( أبي خـَلـَقَ مني كومة لحم ، أما معلمي فخلق مني إنــســـان) !* 



نفهم من قصد الأسكندر إن أبائنا عندما أوجدونا كانوا في حالة نشوة ولذة فقط ،ولم يفكروا حينها ولم يدركوا ما ذا سيبذروا نفي أرحام أمهاتنا ( نساءكم حرث لكم ) ، ذكر، أنثى ، طفل مشوه ، لا إنجاب مثلاً ، ( أي دون قصد ومعرفة). 


أما معلمونا ( وعلى وجه العموم ) عندما كانوا يلقون علينا العلوم والمعارف ، يقصدون خلق إنسان منا بمعنى الكلمة ،إنسان يحمل كل معاني الأخلاق والإحترام أولاً ، والقراءة والكتابة ثانياً ، كما جاءت بها كل تعاليم المعلمين السماويين ، أي كل الأنبياء والحكماء والصالحين وعلى رأسهم محمد وآهل بيته عليهم السلام ، فقد أوجد فيهم الباري ( الكمال التعليمي ) و ( الكمال الـُخـلقي ) ،.....كي ُتنقل إلي باقي البشر بأمانة وإتقان ، وإن كان البعض يتهم هؤلاء الأنبياء بعدم أهليتهم وخروجهم من دائرة العصمة الكمالية ، لتتصادم مع عـقولنا ، ، ( فـفاقد الشئ لايعطيه) . 



كثير من الشعوب والملل تبنت أباً روحيا ً، وخاصة الأب الديني ،الذي يتولى قيادة أمته نحو النجاح وبر الأمان ، حتى في الحيوانات ، تجد هناك قيادة لأب روحي كملك أو ملكة ، كما في مملكة الأسود والقرود والنمل والنحل ، وكل الحيوانات الإجتماعية . 




قال عمر الخيام :  


(أبي لم يأخذ رأيّي عندما أوجدني) 



هل كل أب لحمي ( أب الدم ) يستطيع أن يمثل دور الأب الروحي ؟ 


في اعتقادي القاصر، القليل القلة من الآباء أجادوا دمج الأبوة اللحمية بالأبوة الروحية ، وأقل من ممن سبق ذكرهم أجادوا التحول من أبوة اللحم إلى أبوة الفكر خلال مسيرة حياتهم الأسرية ، فنحن لا ننكر دور الآباء المهم في تأمين لقمة العيش وحماية أبنائهم ، وتعرضهم للشمس طول النهار(مشاق الحياة وعراقيلها ) تأكل رؤوسهم ولحومهم قبل رؤسائهم ( أرباب العمل). 


آخر النهار يصلون منهكين إلى بيوتهم ...... يريدون نسيان لفـظ كلمتي التعب والمشقة خارجاً ..يتمنون دخول ملاذهم الرحب بثوب جديد من الراحة ... العش والكنف الذي سيستقبلهم بحنان القلب والمعدة . ( القصد هنا بحنان القلب عناية الزوجة بزوجها وإحترام الأولاد لأبيهم ) ، و( المعدة بتعبأتها بالطعام).  




معظم الآباء يلقون بدور الأبوة الفكرية والروحية خلف ظهورهم ، ويتركونه لخارج المنزل ،سواء المدرسة ( المعلم الخاص في العصور السابقة ) أو تعليم الشارع و الأصدقاء في عصرنا !!  

وفي النهاية سيحصد الآباء ما زرعته أيدي المعلمين والأصحاب من غرس في نفوس أبنائهم، من غير دور للآباء في تحديد هوية ونوعية معلمي أبنائهم . 


فالبعض منا حرم من وجود الأب اللحمي في صغره ، وتـلـقائياً ُحرم من حنانه وعطفه ،حيث يعتبر وجود أب بركة في المنزل ، حتى لو كان صامتاً قابعاً في غرفة ظلماء. 


والبعض ُحرم من حنان أبيه مع وجوده في حياته، وإن عدمه كوجوده ! ،ويتمنى لو يخرج أباه من دائرة أسرته ..........والبعض يرى إن أباه عرقلة في حياته، وإنه السبب في فشله في هذه الدنيا .........والبعض الآخر يعتبر أن وجود أباه فقط لوجوده اللحمي ، ويتمنى لو لم يخلق أباه ولم يوجد بعده للعناء .  


أما المحظوظون ، وهم في مكان غبطة الجميع ، قد رزقوا بآباء نخبة وقدوة ، تراهم يقلدون الأنبياء حتى في كلامهم ، يراعون أبنائهم من هفو اللسان وغبارالأيام ،يقفون كي لا تقع الشمس على رؤوس أبنائهم ، يكرمونهم حناناً قبل الإشباع ،وتربية قبل معلميهم ، يتركونهم أرض خصبة لتلقي علوم الأخلاق والمعرفة ، ولغرس يانعيسهل على المعلم العناية به وتشذيبه . 


في كيلتا الحالتين السابقتين ، يهم ويهتم الشارع المقدس بأولويات إحترام الأب مهما كانت سلبياته وأخطاءه ، ويعتبر عقوق الأب من الكبائر، وأهم شي يقف عنده ،عدم إطاعتهم في معصية الله ، قال تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (8) سورةالعنكبوت 



عند العرب ، إذا مات الأب يرث الإبن الأكبرفقط ودون إخوته حاجيات والدهم الخاصة ، كالخاتم والحصان والبغل والخنجر والمصحف وكرسيه و عصاه التي يتكأ عليها ، ....ولو تأملنا في طريقة وكيفية إحترام الأب عند بعض الملل و الشعوب ،لوقفنا وقفة إجلال وتعظيم لتلك الشعوب ، ولحسدناهم على عاداتهم التي تنم عن عمق الإحترام وقداسة منزلة الأب . 


ففي البلدان العربية كسورياً ، ُيقبل كلأبناء الأسرة ( مشمولين بأزواج بناتهم وزوجات أبنائهم يد الأب أول النهار وآخرالنهار ، بعد الرجوع من الخارج ، وعند أهل نجران ، لا يمكن النظر في وجهالأب ، ولا يمكن الأكل معه في إناء واحد ، ولا يمكن السير أمامه في الطريق أوالدخول قبله من أي باب !  


وفي السودان ، إذا مات الأب تؤخذ عمامته البيضاء الطويلة ليكـفن بجزء منها ، والباقي يتعمم به الإبن الأكبر فقط . 


أما في بعض قرى المغرب يشرب الأبن الأكبر ثم الذي يليه من كأس الأب ماءً قبل التوجه لأعمالهم ،وفي جمهورية بنين في الجنوب الغربي من أفريقيا، لا يخرج أحد من البيت حتى يقف الأب عند باب المنزل ليعطي الأذن بالإنصراف. 


وفي منغوليا يأخذ الأبن حفنة من تراب قبر الأب بعد موته ليضعها فيبيته . 

وعند الهندوس ، يقبل الأبن وزوجته قدم أبيهبالنزول إلي الأسفل ومد يده اليمنى لملامسة رأس أبهام رجل أبيه اليمني وتقبيلها .  


ولن ننسى البانيا الإسلامية ، عندهم يطرق الألبان غرفة أبيهم لتقبيل رأسه قبل أداءصلاة الفجر وقبل إفطار و سحور أيام رمضان ، وأماقبائل بلاد السند ، فمن يقتل أبا أحد سيقتل أباه في الحال ، وفي أفريقيا القديمة الوثنية، إذ مات الأب يأكله أبناءه كي تنزل بركاته في دم الأحفاد على حدزعمهم . 



في الختام نتمنى من كل من يستطيع تكحيل عينيه برؤية أبيه كل صباح ، أن يغتنم الفرصة ، وأن لا يعقه وأن لا يطأ على ظله ،وأن يعرف ( إن عقاب عقوق الوالدين ينزل مباشرة من الخالق دون تأخير أو بداء ) وكما تفعل لأبيك ستلاقيهيوماً من أبنائك ، وأن نتذكر إن الإمام السجاد ( علي بن الحسين عليهما السلام ) كان لا يأكل مع والديه في إناء واحد ، كي لا يأكل شئ وقع عليه ناظري أحدهما .
فهنيئا لكل من لديه أب يحمل صفتي الأب اللحمي والأب والروحي ، وهنيئاً لأبناءهم وذراريهم هكذا أب .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*



عرفت ألم الأبوة عندما تخيلت الإمام الحسين عليه السلام 

يلتقط إرب إبنه علي الأكبر في معركة الطف بالعراق

المرشد الدولي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أ و تعرف مرشدنا ؟!*
*يعتقد البعض أنني أبالغ عندما أقول أن أبي كان مثال الأبوة الصادقهـ ،،*
*كان رحمهـ اللهـ أباً لـ روحي قبل لحمي و دمي ،،*
*و دااائما يرددون علي جملهـ ،،*
*هي لا تزعجني ،، بـ القدر الذي يجعلني أشعر بـ الفخر و الأعتزاز ،، وأحزن في ذات الوقت على أمثالهم ،،*
*لأن اللهـ لم يمن عليهم بـ أب مثل أبي ،،*
*يعيدون سبب أعتزازي بهـ ،، لـ فقدي إياهـ ،،*
*و ما يدركون أنهـ قبل رحيلهـ غذاني بـ إيمانهـ و عقيدتهـ ،،*
*و أن روحهـ لا زالت تحتضنني ،،*
*و إن أحتجت قربهـ أراهـ في منامي يرشدني ،،*
*و اللهـ يشهد على كلمة كتبتها ،،*
*حتى عندما أحتار في أمر ،،*
*يزورني و بـ إشارة واحدة يجيبني ،،*
*سلاماً لـ روح أبي ،،*
*إذ أنها لازالت بقربي ترعاني ،،*
*يبدو أنني أطلت هذة المرة ،،*
*أعذرني ،،*
*لكن كلماتكـ أستدرجتني ،،*
*شكراً لـ روائع أبحاثكـ ،،*
*و فكركـ الضخم ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إداريين ومشرفين وأعضاء وقراء 

منـــــبر شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير 

إن شاء الله وإسوة بباقي 

المنتديات الإمامـــية الكريمــة 

ولنشر الكلمة وإشعال الشمعة  

سوف أضع بصماتي المتواضعة  

بعد توفيق الله وعونه وبركاته 



قريباً وفي المنتديات المميزة ومنها 

شبكة الناصرة الثقافية  



الرواية الإجتماعية المليئة 

بالإثارة ، والمغامرة ، والتشويق  


القلب المفقود  

رحلة إلي غابات صلالة   


أخوكم المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *أ و تعرف مرشدنا ؟!*
> *يعتقد البعض أنني أبالغ عندما أقول أن أبي كان مثال الأبوة الصادقهـ ،،*
> *كان رحمهـ اللهـ أباً لـ روحي قبل لحمي و دمي ،،*
> *و دااائما يرددون علي جملهـ ،،*
> *هي لا تزعجني ،، بـ القدر الذي يجعلني أشعر بـ الفخر و الأعتزاز ،، وأحزن في ذات الوقت على أمثالهم ،،*
> *لأن اللهـ لم يمن عليهم بـ أب مثل أبي ،،*
> *يعيدون سبب أعتزازي بهـ ،، لـ فقدي إياهـ ،،*
> *و ما يدركون أنهـ قبل رحيلهـ غذاني بـ إيمانهـ و عقيدتهـ ،،*
> *و أن روحهـ لا زالت تحتضنني ،،*
> ...



 
*هنيئاً لك سيدتي*
*فوالدك لم تحتضنه الأرض* 
*بل قلبك من أحتضنه*
*إنه يعيش معك* 
*يحس بما تحسين به*
*فمعروف لدى العامة*
*إن الأرواح الطيبة*
*تزور أهلها في ليال الجمع*
*فإن كانوا سعداء سعدت*
*والمرء لايموت بتركه أثراً يدل عليه*
*وهو عقلك سيدتي*
*فرحم الله والدك والمؤمنين والمؤمنات*

*أخوك المرشد الدولي*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> إداريين ومشرفين وأعضاء وقراء
> 
> 
> منـــــبر شبكة الناصرة الثقافية
> 
> ...






*و عليكم السلام و الرحمة من اللهـ و الرضوان ،،*
* ثق ،، أننا هنا ،،*
*ننتظر روااائع بوحكـ ،،*
*و يكفي الراويهـ أن تكون أنت كاتبها ،،*
*حت تستحق المتابعهـ ،،*
*نحن بـ إنتظاركـ ،،*
*و لـ يصحبكـ الرحمن بـ توفيقاتهـ ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة العاشرة: 
النسيان في عالم الإنسان :




الإنسان ..... الطيني النشأة .....المزيج الصلصالي ..... الـُمسيّطر على الأرض منذ وطأها أبوه آدم عليه السلام ، ُخــلِـق منالأرض ،.... وتكيّف وعاش فوق الأرض .... ُوُدفِن وعاد في أعماقها..... مابرح يسايرها ويتلائم مع ظروفها ، ليظل الخليفة المهيمن عليها ،...... إنه مزيج من الماء والطين ، لكن بعـقل ، إنه مخلوق معـقـد التكوين لا يعرف مكنونه إلا صانعه ،...... فمهما تعـلمنا من العلوم ، ومهما تطببنا وشرّحَنا أجساد أسلافنا ......سوف نظل نجهل أعماقه و خفاياه ، قال تعالى (وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّنالْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً ) (85) سورة الإسراء 
لقد أمرنا الباري بمعرفة ما يجري داخلنا ، وما تحويه أعماقنا ، قال تعالى ( فَلْيَنظُرِ الْإِنسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ ) (5) سورة الطارق ، إنه أمر الهي بتسليط الضوء على جسم الإنسان وماهي خفاياه وأسراره ،وقال الإمام علي (عليه السلام ) : أتحسب إنك جرم صغير وفيك أنطوى العالم الأكبر 

حسب فهمي القاصر ، أحببت أن أهرج عن نعمة يتمتع بها الإنسان دون أن يعلم ، وهو يعتقد إنها سلبية بالنسبة له سنتحدث عنها لاحقاً ، لكن بداية سنثرثرعن ماهية التكوين والتركيب الجسم الآدمي ، لذا سنبدأ الشرح فأرجوا التركيز. 


أرى إن منظومة جسم الإنسان خليط من مكونين هما : 


(حسي ) و ( مادي )  


والحسي ينقسم إلى خطين : 


( حسي داخل ) و ( حسي خارج) 


أما المادي فمكون من خلـيطين : 


( مائي وهو الماء ) و ( صلب وهو التراب) 



بحثنا هنا سيركز على ( الخليط الحسي ) بالذات ، لكن لا يمنع أن نستطرد الحديث عن ( الخليط المادي ) ، فالمادي هو الشكل الذي نراه أمامنا ،إنه جميع أجهزة الجسم ( الخارجية ) و( الداخلية ) بشتى أشكالها و وظائفها . 



بداية التكوين : 


إنه وبقدرة الله عز و جل ( كن فيكون ) صنع وَحَور نشأته الأصلية أي ( آدم ) من صلصال الطين والماء ، إلى أمشاج لحمية التكوين ، قال تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : {خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ كَالْفَخَّارِ} (14) سورة الرحمن ، وقال أيضا : {وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ} (26) سورة الحجر. 



فجعل منه رجل وامرأة ( آدم وحواء)، قال تعالى : ( إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ (59) سورة آلعمران ، ثم أستمر الإنسان بالتكاثر وحفظ النوع ،عن طريق التـزاوج ، بوضع ماء الرجل في رحم المرأة ليعلق مع بويضتها : قال تعالى ( ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَاالْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ) (14) سورة المؤمنون. 


والتكوين التركيبي لداخل وخارج الإنسان المادي ذو وجهين : 

( مائي في خليط الدم ، ليّن في الشحم ، رطب في اللحم ) أو 

(ترابي في قساوة العظام ، عصابي في الغضروف ، يابس في الشعر) 
يتربع في قمة الإنسان الرأس ، ويتوسطه البطن ، وفي أسفله تحمله الأقدام ، وجوهر رأسه الدماغ ، ومركزه المخ وهو اللب الذي يشير إليه القرآن بأولي الألباب ، وبه جزء الذاكرة وعكسها ( النسيان ) ،إنه القسم الملاييني الخلاياً ، الذي يتكون من تعقيدات دقيقة جداً بحيث لا توصف ، ..... إنها الإبداع الرباني في الخلقة ، .....إنها تتحدث عن قدسية وعظمة المكان بين الكاف والنون ،إنها دليل على وجود خالق عظيم يقل للشئ ( كن فيكون ). 

إن الرؤيا لدى الإنسان ليست محصورة بالعين ، فيمكن للإنسان أن يرى بعدة وسائل ، كالعين و الأذن و اللمس !! 


1- فبالعين يرى صورة معكوسة للأشكال والألوان معاً ، والتي تقع عليها عيناه ، وذلك بعد تسليط الضوء عليها. 

2- وبالأذن تتشكل صورة مركبة في مخيلته من خلال سماعها أو سماع أبعادها ،فيعيد تركيب شكلها في ذهنه ، وخاصة إذا كانت اختزلت من قبل في ذاكرته كأبعادها وصوتها معاً. 

3- وباللمس يمكن أن يرى حدود وأبعاد الأشياء بلمسها بيده أورجله أو حتى بخده ، فيركب صورتها في مخيلته . 


* الثانية والثالثة ، هي ماتبقى للمكفوفين الذين لا يبصرون بعيونهم ، كما يقول العوام ( يبصرون بقلوبهم ). 


معلومات الوارد و إشارات الصادر: 

لنعود إلى جوهر موضوعنا ( الخليط الحسي ) كما ذكرنا آنفاًَ ، وانقسامه إلى : 



( حسي داخل .......... من داخل وخارج الجسم )  

( حسي خارج .......... إلى داخل وخارج الجسم ) 


فالمقصود بالحسي هي جميع الإشارات والمعلومات الحسية التي لا يمكن رؤيتها بالعين ، وهي : 
الواردة ( حسي داخل ) والصادرة ( حسي خارج ) إلى (( مركز إدارةالإحساس والأوامر العـليا )) الموجود في رأس أعلى مستوى من جسم الإنسان الطيني ،وهو ( جهاز الدماغ ) ويتكون من ثلاثة أعضاء أو أقسام : ( المخ ) و ( المخيخ ) و(النخاع المستطيل ). 
الحسي الوارد :

إنها إشارات كهربائيةُ تبرمج وُترسل إلى المخ بعد مشاهدة وسماع ولمس ( تحسس ) الأشياء من حولنا وترجمتها إلى معلومات دقيقة وحساسة داخل خلايا قسم الذاكرة في المخ ، بحيث تصنف بطريقة الملفات المليونية حسب الوصول الزمني ،......... إنها أرشيف رباني يرتب المعلومات كذاكرة تتابعية ، واحدة تلو الأخرى ( بنظام الأدراج ) حتى تتجمع لدى الإنسان مجموعة كبيرةمن الملفات ( كالملفات الصفر " الفولدرز " ) تباعاً على حسب المعلومات التي تصدر من داخل الجسم إلى داخله أو من خارجه إلى داخله ، وُيصنف تدرجها ، حسب التاريخ الزمني الذي وصلت فيه إلى قسم الذاكرة (كررنا الشرح لترسخ المعلومة) 

يتبع

----------


## المرشد الدولي

إكمال الرسالة السابقة :
النسيان في عالم الإنسان  

*الحسي الصادر** :* 
إنها إشارات كهربائية على هيئة معلومات ( أوامر) تخرج من الدماغ إلى باقي أعضاء الجسم : كالعضلات للحركة ، وفتح العين وغلقها ، والمشي ، وانحناء الظهروحركات المفاصل ، وقذف الحيوانات المنوية عند الجماع ، وسيل اللعاب عند الأكل والكلام ، وحركة اللسان البهلوانية لتقليب الأكل ونطق الحروف ، ورد فعل قوات الحرس الوطني فيالدم ( كريات الدم البيضاء ) للدفاع عن الجسم .......وغيرها الكثير 

*أمثــلـة** :* 
من داخل أجهزة الجسم إلى قسم الذاكرة في المخ : 
كوصول إشارات إلى المخ بارتفاع السكر في الدم ، أو وجود أجسام غريبة في الدم ، أو وجودجرح في اليد أو القدم ، أو ضعف الدورة الدموية ، عندها ستصدر أوامر إلى الأجهزة المعنية ، كالتحكم في فرز الأنسولين من غدد لانجرهانز في البنكرياس ، أو تحفيزوسائل دفاع الجسم في الدم للعمل ، أو إيقاظ الصفائح لتوقف نزف الدم ليخثر ويقف ، أوحث عضلة القلب لتعمل بجهد أكثر لتضخ دم أكثر. 

أما من خارج الجسم إلى قسم الذاكرة في المخ *:* 
أحتمال تعرض الجسم لضربة خاطفة أو إقتراب جسم حار عند اليد ، فيصدر المخبقسم الذاكرة بسرعة لا توصف معلومات لقسم التحليل ، إن هذا الجسم ضار بالإنسان فيعطي إشارات معلوماتية إلى عضلات اليد بسحب اليد أو الأصبع أو الرجل بسرعة برقية كرد سريع لتلافي الضرر.! 

أيضاً كوقوع بصرك على ليمونة وأنت تتكلم في موضوع جانبي ،آو وقوع صوت موسيقى على أذنك وأنت تخاطب زوجتك أو نائم أو تكتب ،أو مشاهدة أحدهم يتثاءب ( نعسان ) هل تعلم ما ذا سيحدث حينها.

سوف تصل إشارات معلوماتية عن طريق الرؤية ( الليمونة ) أو السمع ( الموسيقى ) إلى قسم الذاكرة فيحللها بسرعة برقية ، فينتج عن ذلك ردة فعل بمساعدة المخيخ ( القسم الصغير تحت المخ ، ولونه أسمر بعكس المخ فهو أكبر ولونه أبيض ) ، فتحدث (( عملية الطابع التلقائي )) مباشرة وبسرعة خاطفة كرد فعل ، فيسيل لعابك في تجويف الفم لمشاهدة الليمونة مباشرة ، وتحريك إصبعك الإبهام لرجلك اليمنى أو اليسرى ، وستتثاءب أنت أيضاً ، والغريب إنك لم تأمر بهذا ولا تشعر به إلا فجأة يحدث !!. 
عزيزي : لقد تكلمنا بإسهاب عما يجري في رأس الإنسان من إشارات ، وعلاقتها ودورها فيذاكرته ، الأن سنتكلم عن النسيان في عالم الإنسان ، وهو محور حديثنا . 
سؤال : هل النسيان نعمة أم نقمة على الإنسان؟ 
في الحقيقة النسيان نعمة أكثر مما هو نقمة،....... فلولا النسيان لتراكمت على رؤوسنا قضايا جمة في آنٍ واحد، مؤثرة وغيرمؤثرة ، فلن نستطيع العيش ونحن نتذكرها في حينها ، ولن نستطيع أن نركز أو نأكل أونتكلم . 


ستكتم أنفاسنا ،...... إنها كمن يصيح بكل قوته عند آذاننا مستخدماً ، بوقاً بكبر فوهة بركان ، حينها سنتذكر كل المصائب التي مرت علينا ، حتى المالختان سيتذكره الرجل حتى يهرم ، وخرم الأذن ستتذكره الأنثى حتى تشمط .  

سؤال : هل كل إنسان معرض للنسيان؟ 
نعم ، ماعدا المعصومون من أبناء آدم ، الذين ُكرموا بعدم النسيان والسهو ، أما الناس العاديون فمعرضون للنسيان والسهو ، ولكن سيأتي يوم ُتسترد الذاكرة في حينها ، وذلك عند الحساب قال تعالى : {وَجِيءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنسَانُ وَأَنَّى لَهُ الذِّكْرَى} (23) سورة الفجر، وقال أيضاً :{يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنسَانُ مَاسَعَى} (35) سورة النازعات 


سؤال : كيف يحدث النسيان ؟ 
النسيان هو عبارة عن غبارذهني يمنعنا ويحجبنا عن إظهار ملفات الماضي ، فتحل محلها ملفات الحاضر، أي وجود معلومات حديثة ستحل في ذاكرتنا ، ستـزيح ذاكرة أقدم منها إلى الوراء ( الدرج الخلفي الذي يليه )، وهكذا معلومة تحل مكان أخرى ، حتى تصبح معلومة ( موت قريب أو عزيز ) وقعت فجأة على أي إنسان كالصاعقة ، فيصاب بالحزن والأسى ، لكن بمرور الزمن ، وبتراكم المعلومات في مخ الذاكرة ، يصبح الإنسان قريب أكثر من آخر ملفات لديه ، ولهذا الإنسان عندما يحاول استرجاع معلومات قديمة ،لا إرادياً يقف بتركيز ويحرك رأسه بأصبعه محاولة منه باسترجاع ملف قديم ،...... ومن الداخل يحرك عقله ( المخ ) بنك المعلومات لديه ، وتأتي أوامر للأرشيف باسترجاع(رقم شفرة مثلاً ) ، فيأتي بها المخ من الخلف للتحديث الأرشيفي فتصبح أول ملف في أدراج الذاكرة ، فعندما نرى صورة أو كتابة ، أو نسمع صوتاً ، سوف يسترجع المخ من الأرشيف تفاصيل كاملة عن ملفه . 



سؤال : ماهي أسباب النسيان ؟ 
هوعدم القدرة في جلب ملف ذاكرة قديم من آخر الترتيب في المخ إلى مقدمة الأرشيف بسبب :  

أولاً : تلف وفقدان الملفات القديمة بإصابة حادث أوأعاقة . 
ثانياُ : ضعف أو ضمور محطات أو سكك الأوامر في المخ لطلب تلك الملفات فيالأرشيف . 
ثالثاُ : إصابة الإنسان بصاعقة معلوماتية مؤقتة تسبب لخبطة في المعلومات لدية ( كخبر سيئ ، أو موقف مخيف. 

رابعاً : عدم وجود الملف أصلاً في الأرشيف ، أي البحث عن معلومة ليست موجودة ، وملفها فارغ . 

خامساً : الشيطان لعنه الله ، قد يتسبب بشغل الإنسان ونسيانه عدة قضايا في ذاكرته ، ليقع به إلى الهاوية والرذيلة ، قال تعالى : {قَالَ أَرَأَيْتَ إِذْ أَوَيْنَا إِلَى الصَّخْرَةِ فَإِنِّي نَسِيتُ الْحُوتَ وَمَا أَنسَانِيهُ إِلَّا الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْأَ ذْكُرَهُ وَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَجَبًا} (63) سورةالكهف 


سؤال : ما الفرق بين السهو والنسيان ؟ 
السهو : هو قفز ملف معلومة قبل أخرى في الأولوية . كتقديم ذاكرة قبل ذاكرة أخرى ، والإثنتان في مخيلته ، وكان الإنسان ينوي عملهما بالترتيب ، فيقع في لخبطة ، ويفقد أحداهما.



سؤال : هل كل الحيوانات تنسى ؟ 
الحيوانات لا تعرف النسيان ، وذاكرتها قوية أضعاف مضاعفة لذاكرةالإنسان... بل عشرات المرات بل أكثر من ذلك بكثير ، لكن عدم تشغيلها للعقل ، أدى إلى عدم التمييز ، بين الحاضر والماضي ، وهذه رحمة من الباري ، و إلا سوف تفترسنا أو تقتلنا بعض الحيوانات بمجرد المزاح معها أو ضربها أو ذبح أحدها أمام أخيه . 
أما بعض الحيوانات والطيور ، فقد أعطيت خاصية تذكر أشياء خاصة بحمايتها وحفظ نوعها ، وهذا جزء من منظومة فطرتها ومسيرة تكوينها ، كاستخدام الذاكرة فيهجرة الطيور والأسماك عدة آلاف من الأميال ، وذاكرة النمل والنحل وكثير من الحشراتالتي تبتعد عند مملكتها عدة أميال ، كي تعود دون عناء ،........... وذاكرة الكلاب أعزكم الله قوية جداً ،بحيث تتعاون مع حاسة الشم تلقائياً لتحدد رائحة جسم أو شخص ما ، مر من أمامه ، فتكون شفرة رائحته مخزنة في ذاكرته لعدة شهور أو حتى سنوات !! 
فسبحان ربي وجلت عظمته ، وزانت حكمته حيث لم يعطينا قوة ذاكرة الدواب ، فجعل النسيان نعمة جليلة ، تنسينا هم الدنيا وتصدعها ، فلولاها لبكينا أحبتنا ليل نهار ، ولطمنا خدودنا على فقد أعزائنا، ولولاها لذقـنا مرارة الفراق حتى يحين اللقاء ، ولولاها لم يصفحا لأب لأبنه والأخ لأخيه لخطأ قديم ، ولولاها لحقدنا على أنفسنا التي تغوينا وترمينا في مهالك الشيطان ، ولربما أنتحرنا ، لأننا لن نغفر لأنفسنا لإفتقارنا للرحمة والحلم .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*

كلما نظرت إلي عاهات عقول الضـالين
تذكرت عظمة نعمة الله على المؤمنين

المرشد الدولي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*فلسفهـ علميهـ في غااااية الروووعهـ ،،*
*تدرج الأفكار ،، و الأسهاب في الشرح و التفسير ،،*
*و البيان ،، يضفي على كتاباتكـ نكهة خاااصهـ ،،*
*يستلذ القارئ بـ حلاوة طعمها ،،*
*بوكـ سعيكـ الراااقي ،،*
*و لا أعدمنا اللهـ شخصكـ الرااائع ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *فلسفهـ علميهـ في غااااية الروووعهـ ،،*
> *تدرج الأفكار ،، و الأسهاب في الشرح و التفسير ،،*
> *و البيان ،، يضفي على كتاباتكـ نكهة خاااصهـ ،،*
> *يستلذ القارئ بـ حلاوة طعمها ،،*
> *بوكـ سعيكـ الراااقي ،،*
> *و لا أعدمنا اللهـ شخصكـ الرااائع ،،*
> *خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
> 
> *للدموع إحساس ،،*



 
*أشكرك سيدتي*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة الحادية عشر :* 

*الإمام علي عليه السلام ورسالة في حقوق الجار* 



*يعرف الجميع ، إن الجار نال* *نصيب الأسد من نسيج الوصايا الاجتماعية ، وله موقع مهم في التركيب الديموجرافي للمجتمع ، فبات جداره يقارع* *جدار بيتك ، وأذنه تسمع صراخ أهلك ، وأنفه يشم رائحة طعامك ، وربما هو أقرب إليك من* *أقربائك وإخوتك** .* 


*تراه كل يوم أمامك ، تصبح عليه أول النهار ، وتمسيه في**آخره ، وربما يكون شبحه آخر من تراه قبل دخولك النوم ، وهو أول من يسمع ندائك ،**وخاصة عند طلب العون والغوث ، دائماً تتذكر أسماء أبناءه وتنسى أسماء أقربائك ،* *وتعرف أوصافهم دون أهلك** .* 


*والشارع المقدس المحمدي أول من وضع أسس قانون حقوق الجار،* *وطورها ورتبها وأطرها ، كي تكون أحد بنود دستور المجتمع الإسلامي المتكافل ، فلن* *ننسى قول المعلم الأول للتربية الاجتماعية الإنسانية النبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه* *وآله) : " مازال جبريل يوصيني بالجار ، حتى ظننت إنه سيورثه " ، ولن ننسى قصته مع* *جاره اليهودي الذي يرمي الفضلات أمام بيته كل يوم ، ولن ننسى أن بيت النبي يحوي* *طالباً واحداً تربي ودرس على يد ذاك المعلم الخالد منذ نعومة أظفاره ، فأنشأه نعم* *النشء ، ولقنه العلم أفضل تلقين ، من كل باب ألف الف باب من العلم ،ً وأدبه التأديب* *الرباني حتى اصبح من سنخه ، حيث قال : " أدبني ربي فأحسن تأديبي " ، فأصبح النبي المؤدَب ربانياً يؤدب* *علياً ويطعمه كما تطعم الأم رضيعها ، حتى تخرج الإمام علي من المدرسة الربانية* *بأعلى رتبة ومنزلة** ،* *فتلفظ النبي آخر أنفاسه ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وشفتاه* *بأبي هو وأمي توصي علياً ( عليه السلام ) بالجار ، الجار ، ثم الجار ... حتى تلقته* *ملائكة السماء مع طابور الأنبياء في عرس سماوي ، مخلفاً دستوراً راسخا في ذهن أبا* *الحسن مفاده : ( ياعلي لا يعرفني* *إلا الله وأنت ) ، وأنت أولى الناس بتوصيل رسالتي**، ومنها رسالة (( حقوق الجار ))**.* 


*فأضحى علياً ( عليه السلام ) ، يضرب* *الأمثال الرائعة ويجسد القيم الإنسانية الحقة في حقوق الجار، ليس للمسلمين فقط ، بل* *للإنسانية جمعاء ، ولنضرب مثالاً على ذلك** :* 


*كان الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) يغدي* *أحياناً خلف بيته قبل ذهابه إلى عمله ، مخفياً شيئا صغيراً داخل ردائه ، ودون علم**أحد ، لماذا ؟؟ لا أحد يعرف** .* 


*وفي يوم من الأيام تعقبته ً ( فضة ) وبأمر من* *الزهراء ( عليها السلام ) وهي تعلم بالأمر ، لكنها أرادت إيصالنا رسالة اجتماعية ،* *وإخبارنا (بأهمية الجوار) لنا جميعاً ، حتى رجعت فضة مهرولة إلى أم الحسن ( عليها**السلام ) تخبرها** :* 


*سيدتي إني رأيت مولاي يكسر فتات الخبز على الأرض خلف المنزل* *وهو يبكي متمتماً بكلام ورافعاً يديه للسماء حتى غادر إلى عمله ، وعندما عاد في ذاك* *اليوم بعد عمل شاق ، سألته الزهراء وفضة تستمع لهما والحسن والحسين يصغيان ، لماذا* *ترمي الفتات يا أبا الحسن ، قال بأبي هو وأمي** :* 


*((* *إن الشتاء قادم وبيت* *النمل جار لنا، فأردت إعطاءهم مما أعطانا الله كي يخزنوه قوتاً للبرد )) ، فدمعت* *عيون الجميع وبعدهم عيناي عند كتابتي لهذه الرسالة (( حقاً أنت حامي الجار)) ، كيف* *أهاب جيش نبي الله سليمان (عليه السلام) أن يدوس النمل وهو يضحك ويبتسم لقولها ،* *وأنت تعطي النمل من قوتك وأنت تبكي** .* 




*الفائدة من رسالة الإمام لنا** :* 



*عدة فوائد نستشفها**من الموضوع ، وعدة حكم نستطيع أن نستنبطها من هذه الرسالة ، ومنها مايلي** :*  


**إن حق الجار عظيم كطوق العقد في أعناقنا** .* 


**إن كل من جاورك ، تنطبق* *عليه حقوق الجوار ، حتى لو كان حيواناً** .* 


**إن هناك ممالك عظيمة نجهلها تعيش بالجوار ، يجب علينا احترامها واحترام تقاليدها ، كبرت أم صغرت ، وهكذا مع الدول المجاورة ،هناك دول* *وممالك تحتاج مساعدتنا، يجب علينا مساعدتهم عند المصائب والمحن** .* 



**إن الإمام* *أعطى الحيوان أو البهيمة من قوته الذي يأكله ، فما بالك بجارك الإنسان . وبغض النظر**عن دينه أو جنسه** .* 



**إن تأمين حقوق الجار واجب علينا وخاصة في المحن والمصائب ،**وخاصة لو كان بالجار أيتام ومساكين** .* 


**يجب على الإنسان وضع خطة في حياته لكل**ب رامجه الحياتية والمستقبلية** .* 


*إن هناك ممالك حيوانية لا تعقل ، نجهلها ويعرفها الإمام ، وسبقت الإنسان صاحب العقل ، فدبرت نفسها ونظمت حياتها وخزنت قوتها ، حياة كاملة مليئة بالقوانين والضوابط والنظم ، فعندها العاملات يأخذن دور حمل الغذاء وتخزينه وتطعيم الملكة واليرقات ، وهناك رئيس ومرؤوس ، وهناك مستودعات ومخازن للدولة ، وهناك نظام حماية عسكرية للحدود ، وشرطة حراسة للملكة ، ورجال للتكاثر والدفاع ، والكثير مما نجهله عن ممالكعدة ، حتى أصبحنا في عصر التطور ونحن متأخرين في اكتشاف أنظمتهم ونظمهم ، إلى أن سلطنا مجاهرنا العلمية وعرفنا كيف أهتم الإمام علي بممالك صغيره داخل الدولةالإسلامية ، وعرفنا إن المجتمع لا يكمل بنيانه الاجتماعي ، إلا بكمال لبناته الأولى ، ومنها لبنة حقوق الجار ليصبح مجتمعاً فاضلاً بني على أساس العدل الإلهي، حيث خلطت عجينتها بيدي رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ووضع بنيانها الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ).

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف* 


التاريخ صنع العظماء، لكن الإمام علي عليه السلام هو ممن صنعوا التاريخ

المرشد الدولي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ســـــــــــــــلااام اللهـ على أبا الحسن  ،،*
*ذاكـ خير مثال لـ الأنسانيهـ في كل الأزمان ،،*
*و مكمل الدين بـ أمر الجبار ،،*
*ذاكـ بـ أبي و أمي حامي الجار ،، و كافل الأيتام ،،*
*سيف اللهـ المسلول و نفس الرسول صلى اللهـ عليهـ و آلهـ و سلم ،،*
*ذاكـ واللهـ ،،* 
*من أمامهـ تنحني الحرف خضوعاً و خشوعاً ،،*
*بوركت جهووودكـ مرشدنا ،،*
*و هنيئا لكـ ،،*
*حروف تشهد لكـ يوم الحساب ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *ســـــــــــــــلااام اللهـ على أبا الحسن ،،*
> *ذاكـ خير مثال لـ الأنسانيهـ في كل الأزمان ،،*
> *و مكمل الدين بـ أمر الجبار ،،*
> *ذاكـ بـ أبي و أمي حامي الجار ،، و كافل الأيتام ،،*
> *سيف اللهـ المسلول و نفس الرسول صلى اللهـ عليهـ و آلهـ و سلم ،،*
> *ذاكـ واللهـ ،،* 
> *من أمامهـ تنحني الحرف خضوعاً و خشوعاً ،،*
> *بوركت جهووودكـ مرشدنا ،،*
> *و هنيئا لكـ ،،*
> ...



 
أشكرك سيدتي
بوركت

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة الثانية عشر : 

صيد العلم من المجهول ... 



إن ماسيرد أدناه من قصص ومعلومات ، هو ماظهر في دلو المؤلف بعد رميه في جب التاريخ والكتب والعقـول ، وليس بالضروري تصديقه أو نقله . 



تَخرُج العجوز الشمطاء في منتصف الليل ، مخفية كيس داخل عباءتها الملحاء، تترقب الشارع الضيق الذي يضيئه فقط مصباح مكسور معلق في البيت المجاور ،حيث الظلام يكسو المكان ، وهدوء يتبعه صوت أجراس الجنادب الليلية من خلال سعفات النخيل الموجودة في بعض البيوت ، تصل السيدة إلى بوابة بيت أحد الجيران ، فتلطش هبشة من التراب المتناثر أمام عتبة الباب ، فتضعه فيكيسها ، وتعود خلسة إلى منزلها . 


اليوم التالي مساءً بالتحديد، تأخذ السيدة علبة صفيح كبيرة نوعاً ما ، بداخلها أثر بودرة حليب متعـفن ، فتضع التراب في الصفيحة ،وتضعه على النار حتى يسخن و يحمص ، ثم تنادي بأعلى صوتها على أحداهن ، فتأتي أبنتها الشابة والحيرة تملأ وجهها الشاحب ، والحديثة العهد بالزواج ، وبين يديها طفل رضيع يتباكى ، متدلياً من عنقه ، خيط مربوط بحَجَر أزرق فيروزي ،على هيئة عين جارحة . 


تأمرالأم بوضع ( الطفل ) في مستوى مرتفع من الأرض ، فتأخذ الأم الصفيحة فتضعها أسفل الطفل وتسكب ماء الوَرَد داخل الصفيحة ، فيتصاعد الدخان بين جنبات الطفل ورائحة حراق التراب يملأ الغرفة ، والأم الجدة تتمتم بكلمات وتعويذات ، وتقرأ بعض آيات القرآن الكريم ، فتمسح ببعض الماء على وجهه وفوق رأسه وباقي بدنه . 


تخرج السيدة بعد منتصف الليل وفي يديها علبة الصفيح ، وبه بعض الماء والرمل الأسود المحترق كحرقة قلبها على حفيدها ، فتذهببه إلى بيت الجيران ( صاحب الأثر ) وتسكب الماء والرمل أمام بيتهم على شكل تقاطع أوصليب. 

بإذن واحد أحد ، يعتقد أهل الطفل إن العين قد هاجرت بيتهم دون رجعة ، وإن الطفل برأ من العين والحسد الملتهب الذي صب ناراً مشتعلة فوق رأسه وأدى إلىبكاء غير منقطع ، وذلك بعد خروج سيدة زائرة بعد قولها : ( إن أبنكم يشرب من صدر أمه جيداً !! ) ، .... حيث أعجز وأرهق كاهل قارئ القرآن والحكماء فلم يستطيعوا أن يسكتوه. 



*هل ما قرأناه منطقي ويقبله العقل ،..... وهل شفي الطفل من علته ( البكاء ) ؟ 
* ماهي حقيقة كسرالبيضة في بعض مواقع البيت ، وماهي حقيقة كتابة اسم الشخص وأسم أمه دون أباه ؟ 
* ما علاقة الطيور السوداء والكلاب السوداء وكذلك القطط السوداء بالجن ؟ وماهي دعوة الرز الأحمر؟ 
* لماذا ُيرمى الخبز من السفينة التائهة في البحر ، وعظم الإبل من القافلة الضائعة في البر،...... فترجع السفينة والقافلة إلى بر الأمان ؟ 
* لماذا تتـقهقر الأرواح الشريرة وشياطين الجن من آيات القرآن الكريم والحديد؟ 
*ماهي ظاهرة اللون الأزرق ، وضرس الحمار ، والحرمل ، ورائحة الشبة الحلوة ، والسنا ،والملح ، ووضع المداس المقلوب ،وحدوة الحصان في مدخل البيوت ؟ 


كتاب شمس المعارف للغزالي ! 


سابقاً أخبرني أحدهم أن هناك كتاب باسم شمس المعارف للغزالي الأول ، وقال إن الكتاب ممنوع في كل الدول العربية منذ عدة عقود ، وقد طبع في الهند والعراق وترجم إلى عدة لغات حتىاليهودية ، وتقول الرواية أن الكتاب يحمل في جعبته معاني كثيرة من التفصيلات السالف ذكرها ، من الروحانيات وعلوم عالم ما تحت الأرض ، وبدقة متناهية ، .....وقال أيضا إن الكتاب يحتوي على عدة أبواب ، منها الفلكيات ، والمرئيات ، وتراتيل قرآنية ، وعلم الحروف والحساب والطالع العلوي والسفلي . 


في الحقيقة لم أحصل على الكتاب ،لكني سألت بعض قارئيه ، ودفعت لهم المال كي أحصل على بعض المعلومات ، وكان هذا في الشارع على مرآى من الناس ، في حيدر آباد ومصر ، فمرت عدة ساعات ، كلفتني أضعاف مايجنيه من زبائنه في ذلك اليوم . 


الفكرة القديمة كانت تأليف كتاب عن هذا الموضوع ، لكن بسبب عدة عوائق ، تغيرت الخطة ، وكان لمن يكن في الحسبان ، فقد وجهني أحدهم إلى السفر إلى منصور بن ربيع من قرية ( حورة ) في عمان فعرضت الموضوع على عدة أصدقاء مهتمين بالموضوع كي يرافقوني ، فتم الرفض في الحال ، والسبب الثاني حصل بمصر ، وذلك عندما أوقفتني سيدة كانت تسير خلفي ، ... حينها لم أصدق نفسي ، لقد سمعت من ينادي بأسمي وأسم أمي ( يا فلان أبن فلانة ) !! أي نعم نادتني في الشارع باسمي ، وكانت تسير خلفي حاملة قفص مليء بالحمام ، فتوقفت وجلست متربعاً الأرض أمامها وذلك حسب طلبها ،.......كان زميلي يقف خلفي ويغطي وجهه العرق وعلامات الغضب مني ، فقد كنا نبحث عن صراف للعملة ، قالت لي ( أٍسم زوجتك فلانة ) وأمرتني برمي الطالع فوق منديلها الأزرق المتسخ ، وقالت أنت تريد مني حاجة باللهجةالمصرية ؟ ، فقلت نعم ، فرميت ببعض النقود ، فتكلمت لمدة ساعة تقريباً ، حتى توقفت فجأة وقالت ، أمسح جبينك بالمنديل وهي تصرخ !! وقالت إنها تريد وصلاً لفك عقدة مربوطة عندي ، هنا قلت لها : قف ِ عندك لا أريد الإكمال . 


منذ ذلك الوقت ومسيرة الكتاب توقفت ، وأناملي تعطلت ،بسبب نفوذ المعـلومات وإنقطاع المدلولات التي تثري العقل وتعبئ الكتاب . 

من خلال قراءتي و تجاربي ورحلاتي ومعظم النقاشات التي تمت مع كبار السن من أهالي المنطقة وخاصة المميزين والمجربين ، ظَهرتُ ببعض النتائج الغريبة والمعلومات المشبوهة والسخيفة ، والتي سوف تذهب بصاحبها إلى متاهات وتسلسلات متفرعة ، ولأن الموضوع شائك والطريق غير معبد وسوف يؤدي بطالبه إلى ما يحمد عقباه . 



تحليلات وتفسيرات:

تناقلت وتوارثت مجتمعات العالم القديم عادات وتقالي دروحانية مجهولة المصادر، ولها صلة بالسحر والشعوذة ، وهذا له أسباب كثيرة ، منها ندرة الحكماء والأطباء ، وتفشي الجهل بين العامة ،والحسد والغيرة والوسواس ، التي تملأ قلوب كثير من الناس ، وخاصة النساء ، في قضايا كثيرة متعلقة بالحب والزواج والطلاق ، حتى نورت الأديان السماوية الدنيا ، فأندثر الكثيرمن تلك العادات ، وظل البعض منها يطفو على سطح بعض المجتمعات و الأحياء الفقيرة الرجعية ،ومعظمها تعتقد وتعمل بها بقصد سوء النية والقليل من هؤلاء الناس يقصد الخير، قال تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :( مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4)) سورةالناس 


الحسد والغيرة نزعتا شر منبوذتان لدى كافة البشر ، ومنتشرتان بين الشعوب، وخاصة العرب ، ولقد ركز عليها القرآن الكريم في عدة مواقع ، قال تعالى : ( وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ} (5) سورة الفلق ، وقال سبحانه : ( سَيَقُولُ الْمُخَلَّفُونَ إِذَا انطَلَقْتُمْ إِلَى مَغَانِمَ لِتَأْخُذُوهَا ذَرُونَا نَتَّبِعْكُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُبَدِّلُواكَلَامَ اللَّهِ قُل لَّن تَتَّبِعُونَا كَذَلِكُمْ قَالَ اللَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ فَسَيَقُولُونَ بَلْ تَحْسُدُونَنَا بَلْ كَانُوا لَا يَفْقَهُونَ إِلَّاقَلِيلًا (15) سورة الفتح ، والعرافين والسحرة والنفاثين قال تعالى : وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ} (4) سورة الفلق . 


نراهم منتشرين في كل مجتمعات الشرق والغرب ، مروراً بمكة نفسها قبلة المسلمين ، فهي ُمحاطة بعرافين وقرائي البخت والطالع ، ومعظمهم أستغلها كنوع من الرزق وقنوات الكسب الحديث ،فأخذوا يكذبون ويحللون القصص والروايات من خلال تنبؤات لبعض الجهلة وضعاف النفوس ، الذين أسرتهم مشاكلهم الإجتماعية أو الأسرية الخاصة وجعلت منهم صيد سهل وثمينلولائك المحتالين ، أو من أجل نوايا خبيثة تتعلق باستغلال النساء من أجل الزنا أوقطع علاقة زوجين سعيدين . 


البعض يقول إنها حلال ويقرها الشارع المقدس لأنهم يستخدمون الجانب الإيجابي في القضية فيقومون بالندّية ومحاربةالأربطة والعقود الخبيثة والطبوب المشينة بسلاح القرآن الكريم وكلام الصالحين والتعويذات والتمائم والأحرار لبعض المرضى من الناس الذين وقعوا أسرى أو ربما عبيدلعمل ( مروض شياطين) أو ( مربي جن) في حظائر خبيثة تبعد مئات أو ربما الآف الأميال عن فرائسهم المساكين . 



عالم الجن: 
إن حقيقة الجن قضية ُمسلم بها ، وواقع نعيشه منذ خلق الله آدم عليه السلام ، قال تعالى: وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ (56) سورة الذاريات ، ونحن نعيش معهم في هذا العالم الكبير دون علم كثير منا ، فمنهم الصالح ومنهم الخبيث ، ومنهم من يشترك مع الأنس ، كما كان أحد الوزراء في مملكة أنبياء الله داوود وأبنه سليمان عليهما السلام من الجن ، قالتعلى : قَالَ عِفْريتٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مَّقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ (39) سورة النمل .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

إكمال : 

لقد شاهد و خاطب الكثير من الناس الجن في السابق والحاضر ،ولقد خص الله سورة كاملة بأسم الجن ، قال تعالى : ( قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا ) سورة الحديد (1) ، فمنهم المسلم ومنهم الكافر، قال تعالى :( سَابِقُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍعَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاء وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (21) سورة الجن ، والجن محاسبون ومعاقبون كالبشر تماماً وسوف يجزي الله الطيبين منهم جنات خلد قال تعالى : فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ (56) سورة الرحمن 


تحضير الجن وشياطين الأنس يتم بصورتين ، سيئة وحسنة، وغالباً إستخدام الأولى بسبب خبث ومكر بعض مريديها من الناس ، والتحضير يتم عن طريق عرافين وسحرة لهم جرأة وخبرة مدروسة في هذا المجال ، ومعظم السحرة يقومون بتجنيد الخبثاء من الجن ، وشياطين الأنس ، وهم عبارة عن ( القرين ) ، فلكل إنسان قرين يشبهه من الجن في العالم الآخر ، فإن كان الشخص الإنسي صالحاً ، كان القرين كذلك،والعكس صحيح ، ويعتمد السحرة في تسخير هؤلاء القرناء في تعذيب أو أسر وتكبيل أصحابهم الأصليين الإنسيين ، مثلاً الفصل بين زوجين ، أو إيقاع أحدهم في هلوسة أو هذيان وجنون . 


عادة يتم السيطرة على قرين الشخص في حالات وأوضاع غير محببة لدى الإسلام أو الشارع ، فمثلاً في حالة النجاسة ، أو الغناء أو ارتكاب المعاصي أو قراءة آيات القران بالمقلوب وشقلبة كتابتها ، ......فمكروه البقاء على نجاسة أو النوم بجنابة أو عبور طريق أو دخول مكان أظلم وهو نجس أو لمس القرآن أو الأكل أو غيرها الكثير، ويكثر صيد القرناء في أماكن الخبائث ، كالحمامات ومداخل البيوت وأسفل السلالم ومداخل المخامر وأماكنالدعارة والرقص الحرام . 


الكثير من المجرمين والظالمين من الأنس يعيشون بيننا وهم أنجاس وبدون طهارة لعدة سنين حتى يموتوا ولم يتطهروا يوماً ما من النجاسة أو الجنابة ، ويبقون أسرى لشياطين تساعدهم على الظلم والقتل ، قال تعالى : يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لاَ يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُم مِّنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْءَاتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاء لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ(27) سورة الأعراف 


فالقرين في حالة النجاسة ينفصل عن صاحبه حتى يطهر الصاحب الإنسي ، فيعود إليه قرينه عندما يطهر ، وفي هذه اللحظة يكون القرين عرضة لصائدي الجن المبعوثين من قبل السحرة والمشعوذين لإحضارهم كي يكونوا أسرى ، أوربما تسلط ذكر من الجن بقرينة إنسية أو العكس . 


للجن نقاط ضعف كما هي الحال في الإنسان ، فمهما بلغ الإنس من القوة والبأس لابد من وجود ثغرات تهلكه ، وأقلها بعوضة قد تميته ، أما ثغرات الضعف في الجن ، فتعتبر بمثابة عذاب قد يؤدي إلى الهروب من المكان في الحال أو الموت نادراً ، ومنها ما يلي : 



صوتية : 


فالخبيث من الجن يخاف الحضور إلى أماكن قراءة الكتب السماوية كالإنجيل والتوراة ، وأقواهم وأصحهم القرآن الكريم ، فإن الخبيث من الجان يخاف من ذكر الله ويهرب ويتعذب لمجرد سماع الذكر ،قال تعالى في التعويذات: مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6) سورة الناس 


و حسية واقعية : 


كرؤية ومشاهدة الحديد ، فالحديد سلاح قوي ضد الجان وعفاريته ، فقد قال أحدهم إن مجرد رؤية الجان للحديد فإنه يتعذب وربما يموت لو قرب منه ، والسبب إن الجان مخلوق من نار ، ولو لامس حديداً فإنه سيجذب الحديد معه وينصهران معاً ، فهو كالمغناطيس بالنسبة له قال تعالى : وَخَلَقَ الْجَانَّ مِن مَّارِجٍ مِّن نَّارٍ (15) سورةالرحمن ، وقال تعالى : لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَنزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ (25) سورة الحديد  


وكان نبي الله داوود عليه السلام يتحكم بالجن بسلاح الحديد ، فقد كان قوياً وفتاكاً ، وكان يأسرهم في مقامع وسجون من حديد خاصة بين الجبال ، وكان يحارب بالدروع الحديدية ضد خبثاء الإنس والجن على حد سواء قالتعالى : وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ مِنَّا فَضْلًا يَاجِبَالُ أَوِّبِي مَعَهُ وَالطَّيْرَ وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ (10) سورةسبأ ، ولهذا يضع الغربيون حدوة الحصان المصنوعة من الحديد على أبواب منازلهن لطرد الشر والشياطين وعين الحساد. 





وأخيراً بالرائحة : 
فكما أسلفنا في بداية رسالتنا ، إن الجن يكره ويخاف من بخار الحرمل والسنا وزيت الزيتون ، وقد رويت عدة أحاديث وأخبار عن ذلك ، وقد كان العرب القدامى يضعون الحرمل والسنا في حزمة لسفرهم البعيد داخل الصحاري الموحشة ، فقد روي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله إنه قال : ( السنا دواء لكل داء إلى الموت ) ، والسنا نبتة برية توجد في بعض الصحاري كصحراء مكة وحضرموت ، أما في وقتنا الحاضر فيخلط النسوة مجموعة من الحرمل والسنا والملح الأزرق والشبة ، فيحرق ويبخر به المريض أو المحسود كي يطرد عنه الشياطين ويحرر قرينة من الأسر . 
عادة يتلبس الجن في حيوانات كثيرة ويظهر على صورتها ، كالقطط السوداء أو الحمام الأسود أو الضب الأسود والكلاب السوداء ، والسبب إن هذا اللون محبوب لدى الجن ، وهو يمثل الظلام الدامس كعالمهم الأرضي ، ودائماً تستعمل قرابين في أدوار الشر ، ماعدا الحمام ، كربط السحر أو فكه ،...... فعندما يحاول أحدهم فك السحر يقوم بذبح قربان كحمام أسود ! ، والقصد منه دعوة أو هدية مجانية تعبير عن الشكر والمساعدة ، مقابل تخلي الجان المسيطر على قرين الشخص المصاب وتحريره ، وأقل القربان البيض وخاصة عند الفقراء من العرب ، وعادة يكتب على البيضة أسم الشخص المريض وأسم أمه فقط ( فلان ولد فلانة ) ، وذكر الأم هنا للتأكيد ولمنع الخطأ بين إخوته من أبيه خاصة إذا تكرر الاسم في البيت ، وترمى البيضة عادة في نفس المكان الذي حصل فيه النزر ، لأن القرين مازال مربوطا ُفي نفس المكان كالأسير عند أحد الجان !! 
وعادة يتم دعوة عدد من الجان على مأدبة أرز أحمر أو شعير أسود محمص، كعربون هدنة أو مصالحة للتشاور بالهجرة أو المحاكمة ، وخاصة إذا كان أحدهم أغضب قطاً أو كلباً أسوداً ، أو كان السكنى جديد ، فيأخذ الإنسي الأذن بالسكن مكان ا لبقعة التي كانت يوماً مهجورة وبنى فوقها بيتاً أو زرع أرضاً ، فيتم دعوة الجن قاطني المكان بهجرة الأرض باحترام أو عدم مس أهل هذا المنزل الجديد . 
أما بالعكس فعندما يريد الساحر تلبيس جان خبيث أي قرين إنسي ، فإنه سيذبح له حمام أو قط أسود ، كتعبير لهدية مقدماً ، فيذهب الجان إلى ذاك القرين ولو كان في آخر الأرض ، بشرط إن لا يتعدى على ممالك الجان الأخرى ، لأن كل منطقة بها مجموعة من الجن ، ولهم أمير ، سواء صالح أو خبيث ، فيحاول الساحر والمشعوذ الاتصال بجن المنطقة الفلانية بعد أخذ الأذن من أميرهم ، واستعمال أحدهم في السيطرة على قرين أحد الإنسيين المجاورين في منطقتهم مثلاً . 
ولتدمير العلاقة بين زوجين والعياذ بالله يقوم المشعوذ اللعين بكتابة آية : وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (21) سورة الروم ، بالمقلوب وبدون بسملة ، مع مجموعة من الطلاسم والنجوم الناقصة وصور بعض الطيور ، وفي أول الطلسم أسم الزوج وفي آخره أسم الزوجة ، ويعمل منها نسختين ،تدفن أحداهم في مقبرة مثلاً والأخرى في بيت الزوجين المعنيين مع أرفاق جناح طائر لتطيير الزوجة وتهجيرها ، ولا ننسى إنه مهما جند الإنسي أحد من الجن ، ومهما خرب ودمر فإن ضرره سيعود إليه في النهاية ،قال تعالى : وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا (6) سورة الجن 

الــزار 
يعتقد بعض العامة ، إن الزار أو السامري رقص عادي كالعرضة الشعبية المنتشرة في منطقة الخليج والجزيرة العربية ، والصحيح إن الزار نوعاً من الاحتفال الذي يستهدف طرد الأرواح أو استرضائها عن طريق إجراءات طقوسية خاصة تشتمل على تقديم الأضاحي والقرابين ، كالحمام الأسود وعض الجمر وأداء بعض الرقصات سريعة الإيقاع وهذا ماشاهدته بأم عيني في حفلات زواج أقيمت في المنطقة، ويتم بقصد جني المال ، وعادة يتم التنسيق بين أصحاب الفرقة الشعبية ومنسقين مع أناس لديهم وعود قديمة لبعض الجن والشياطين ، ويحضرون للوفاء بعهودهم ،.....ومعظم أهالي المنطقة من أبناء الخليج صادفوا أو شاهدوا السامري والزار بأنفسهم في حفلات قديمة ، فاضطررت الذهاب إلى عدة زواجات في المنطقة وسجلت بالمسجلة ودونت ما شاهدت .  
من حيث دلالة اللفظ وتطوره فإن مصطلح الزار قد اشتق حسب اعتقاد المستشرق (زويمر) من الكلمة العربية "زيارة". ويفسر زويمر نشوء المصطلح انطلاقاً من الاعتقاد السائد عند البعض بأن الجن يقوم في بعض الحالات بزيارة الآدميين. وفي فترة لاحقة أصبح مصطلح الزار يطلق على حالات غير طبيعية تعتري الفرد ولا يُعرف لها سبباً بعينه بحيث تم تفسيرها من منطلق الاعتقاد بكونها ناجمة عن اتصال بعض الأرواح بالفرد. وبما أن هذه الحالات غير الطبيعية التي تعتري الفرد لا يدوم تجليها سوى لفترات قصيرة وفي أوقات متباعدة فقد تم تشبيهها بـ "الزيارة". 
اللافت للانتباه أن هذا التفسير لدلالة اللفظ كما يقدمه زويمر لم يجد شيوعاً في أوساط الباحثين العرب. ويرجع معظم الباحثين الآن أصله إلى اللغة الإثيوبية. فعلى سبيل المثال يكتب ( سيريلي ) في شرحه لمادة "زار" في الموسوعة الإسلامية بأن الزار في العربية مستعارة عن الأمهرية المنصورية في بلاد الإمارات العربية المتحدة والربع الخالي حتى وصلت باقي البلدان العربية والإسلامية ، ويتابع حديثه عن الزار مشيراً إلى أن مثل هذه الأقوال في الجن الذين يتجسدون إلى بعض الكائنات البشرية نجدها في مختلف البلاد الإسلامية في كل من آسيا وأفريقيا حيث تطلق عليهم أسماء خاصة مثل "بوري" (في نيجيريا وطرابلس)، وأموك (في الملايو) ، والزار السامري في السعودية والخليج ومصر وعمان ودول المغرب العربي . 

اللهم إنا نعلم إن عندنا أعداء من الإنس والجن ، يعيشون بيننا دون أن نعرف أغلبهم ، يظلمون ولا يرحمون ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك منهم وإن ترد كيدهم في نحورهم ، اللهم أهلك الظالمين بالظالمين وأخرجنا سالمين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف* 



*يوجد من يعيش بيننا كالأنسي ، وهو أوحش من الحيوان و أخطر من الجن الخبيث*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
*و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
*اللهم أكفنا شر مخلوقاتكـ ،، من أعداء الخير ،،*
*و جنبنا أن أنصبو إليهم تحت أمرة النفس الأمارة بـ السوء دااائما ،،*
*بحث راااائع ،،*
*بوركـ سعيكـ مرشدنا ،،*
*و إلى مزيد من التقدم ،،*
*خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *بسم اللهـ الرحمن الرحيم ،،*
> *و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين محمد وآلهـ الطاهرين ،،*
> *اللهم أكفنا شر مخلوقاتكـ ،، من أعداء الخير ،،*
> *و جنبنا أن أنصبو إليهم تحت أمرة النفس الأمارة بـ السوء دااائما ،،*
> *بحث راااائع ،،*
> *بوركـ سعيكـ مرشدنا ،،*
> *و إلى مزيد من التقدم ،،*
> *خااالص التحاااايااا ،،*
> 
> *للدموع إحساس ،،*



 
أشكرك سيدتي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة الثالثة عشر : 
جامعة الإمام الحسين الإنسانية  


منذ أبصرت النور في ديارهجر ، ومنذ نعومة أظافري التي كانت تقلمها أمي ، وأنا أسمع عن فرع ( جامعة الإمام الحسين) بمنطقتنا ، كانت بالقرب من منزلنا ، نلعب كل يوم أمام بابها، وبسبب صغر سني حينها لم أدرك سبب وجودها هنا ، في بعض أيام الأسبوع وبالذات وقت العصر، كانت أمي تصطحبني معها إلى تلك الجامعة ، رأيتها تجمع كبير، إنها ساحة كبيرة جداً مغطاة بحيث لا تدخلها الشمس ، كنت لا أستطيع مقارنة أبعاد جدرانها بغرفتي الصغيرة ، لصغر جسمي وقصر طولي كان آخرالجدار بعيداً جداً عني ، كان السواد يغشي المكان . 
فجأة صعـق أذنيّ صوت صفير حاد صدر من أعلى المكان ، إنه كالبوق المعلق في الزاوية العليا منالجدار، ثم بدأ أحدهم يصدر صوتاً لا أبخصه ، سمعت تراتيل وآيات قرآنية ، يتلو القصص تلو القصص ، أصواتاً حزينة لا أفهم معانيها ، لكنني ومع محدودية إدراكي وجدت فيها نفس عباد ة وتقرب إلى الإله ، كان النسوة من حول أمي يبكين ويندبن أنفسهن ، كنت أنظر لأمي الجالسة خلفي ، فإذا هي مثلهم ، تأن وتبكي ، لم أعرف السبب ؟ لكن كان عندي شعور إنهم فقدوا عزيز ما !!.......  
مرة أتذكر إننا كنا في شهر شعبان ، والوقت بعد العشاء ، ألبستني أمي ثيابي الجديدة التي أشتراها لي أبي ً، مشطت شعري ، شدت أحزمة نفسي ، لطفتني برش من العطر ، أتقنت فنها في إظهار روعت هندامي ، فوقفتُ أمامالمرآة المكسورة معجباً بنفسي ً ، لقد دخلت نفسي النرجسية من كثر النظر إلى صورتي حينها كنت أخبر نفسي : إننا كالعادة نحتفل بالعيد ، لكنني لم أجد أمي تصوم كالعادة قبله ، وليس العيد الذي خلاله أشاهد أناس يلبسون الأبيض في التلفزيون ويصرخون لبيك اللهم لبيك ) ، أو ربما إننا سنذهب إلى حفلة زواج . 


*كانت الدنيا لا تتسع فرحتنا ، وفجأة ونحن خارجين إلى الشارع ، شاهدت معظم**الناس مثلنا ، ولبسوا كما لبسنا ، والبسمة ترتسم على وجوههم ، إذن لسنا وحدنا من* *يحتفل بهذا الحدث الذي لم أعرفه بعد .* 

*هل هو ميعاد من أجل عيد ؟**أم احتفال مجيد ؟*

*سأعرف لاحقاً** .* 

*وصلنا إلى فرع الجامعة المذكورة ، كانت الزينة كثوب العروس ، والأنوار كالتاج ، كانت الروائح تفوح إلى نهاية الطريق ، رأيت الناس* *أفواجاً يتزاحمون ، هناك مَدخَلين واحد للرجال وآخر للنساء ، والمنظمون واقفون عند الأبواب* *كالحراس .* 
*دخلت بمعية أمي إلى ذات المكان السابق الحزين ،....... لكن* *حدث شئ غريب ، السواد اختفى ! والمكان أصبح كالعرس البهيج ، كانت الهدايا* *والحلويات تتساقط في كل مكان وكأنها من السماء ، لا أعرف من يرميها من كثرة النسوة حولي ، كن يصرخن* *بالفرحة ، وأنا بدوري أجمع ما يتناثر في حجري وأمامي لأرميه في حقيبة أمي ، خوفاً* *من أن يسبقني إليه غيري .* 
*أشعار و مواويل أطربت مسامعي يغنيها أشخاص* *غير عاديين ، سمعت مديحاً وتقديساً لأسماء ( أولهم محمد وآخر محمد ) صلوات الله* *عليهم ، كنت من الفرحة التي دخلتني ( أحس بمدد من نور يصدر من السماء كالعامود* *ويسقط في أم قلبي ) ، يصرخون أدركنا يامهدي حتى آخر الليل ، ضل صدى أسمائهم يدغدغ* *روحي وأنا مستلقي على سريري ، كنت أتذكر ما دار في هذا اليوم الحافل ، كنت* *أتذكرها كلوحة فنية جميلة ، أتقن رسامها مزج ألوانها** .* 

*كبرت وترعرعت ،**أزداد طولي وعرضي ، أصبحت أدرك بعض الأشياء من حولي ، التحقت بالمدرسة التي في آخر**الشارع ، تحولت من صحبة أمي إلى ملازمة أبي ، وخاصة في خارج المنزل ، بالإضافة* *للمسجد ، كان والدي يأخذني معه إلى عدة مناسبات ، في الأفراح والأتراح ، ففي* *الأعراس كان اللقاء يتم في نفس فرع الجامعة جارتنا ، كنا نذهب لنشارك الناس* *فرحتهم ، ونأكل معهم ولائمهم ، لكن مع أبي تغير الوضع ، لقد أدخلني معه من باب الرجال ، لقد كان المكان أكبر مما شاهدته مع أمي ، حيث المنبر الكبير، والسماعات الكبيرة ، ورجال يحملون صحونا بها أكواب من الشاي وضيفة من القهوة العربية .*

هنا شاهدت الناس يلتقون ببعضهم، حتى من يقطن بعيداً ، من المدن والدول المجاورة ، كانوا يحضرون ويشاركون الأفراح والأتراح ، ويلتقون مع أقربائهم وأحبتهم دون ميعاد. 

أما بالنسبة للأتراح فقد رأيتها بأمي عيني ، نعم إنها ُتعقد هنا ، كان العزاء الخاص بفقدان قريب يعقد هنا ، فيحضر أهل المتوفى في فرع الجامعة ويستقبلون المعزين ثلاثة أيام ، وذلك مواساتهم بقراءة القرآن والدعاء للفقيد .  
كباقي الناس، كبرت وعشت في أحضان فرع الجامعةالإنسانية حتى بلغ مني الرشد نصيباً ، زداد تسجيل حضوري شخصيا ، دون حضور أبي ، لقد تبرمج عقلي مع المكان ، وصرت أحضر للتزود من المفاهيم الجميلة والحكم المفيدة وأهمها التشريعات السماوية ، ففهمت أكثر الأمور، وتعلمت كيف أذهب لوحدي ، بدأت أدون كل ما أسمعه ، محاضرات طوال العام ، وخطبو مواعظ ترن مسامعي ، محاضرات يلقيها عدة أساتذة ، ممن يحملون شهادات حسينية، وممن تخرجوا من بين الكفتين أو الثقلين ، القران وجامعة آهل البيت ( جامعة مكارم الأخلاق ). 
تلقت مسامعي ، أو بمعنى أصح تلقت مسامعنا بصفة الجمع ، محاضرات متنوعة ومختلفة ، غطت كل التخصصات ، مثلاً في العقائد وخاصة علاقتك بخالقك وعلاقتك بمنحولك ، سواء أهلك أو مجتمعك ، علمونا إن معرفة الله ورسله والصالحين من عباده ومحبتهم تأتي أولاً ، وبر الوالدين ثانيا . 
قالوا لناكيف كان الأب المثالي يعامل أبناءه ، وكيف كان الأبن يعامل أبيه، علمونا كيف نبر والدينا ، وكيف نرعاهم ، في حياتهم ومماتهم ، وحتى بعد رحيلهم ، ضربوا لنا الأمثلة والعبر الجمة ،( كيف كان الإمام السجاد (ع) يتحاشى أن تسبق يده الأكل على ماوقعت عليه عينا والديه ، واستدلوا بقوله تعالى :بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُوَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا (23) سورة الإسراء 
وفي العبادات ، علمونا إن الصلاة نوعين ، صلاة بين العبد وربه ، وصلاة بين العبد والعباد من حوله وهي صلاة ( مكارم الأخلاق ) واستدلوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وآله : ( إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق ) ، وأمرونا بالمحافظة على الصلاتين معاً . 
فأفهمونا خلاصة : ( إن الله خلق العباد لعبادته واستدلوا) بقوله تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ (56) سورة الذاريات ، وأرسل لهم الرسل ليعلموهم ويتمموا عليهم مكارم الأخلاق . 

*كما ُعلمنا باقي العبادات* *كالحج والخمس والزكاة وعلمنا العلاقات الإجتماعية والاقتصادية والوطنية والنفسية* *والتعليمية ومعظم علوم الحياة** .* 


*كيف كانت الزوجة تخاطب زوجها ، وكيف كان**الزوج يساعد زوجته ، .....كيف كان الأمام علي (ع) يساعد الزهراء ( ع) في شؤون* *منزلها واستدلوا** :* *وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ* *أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً* *وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ** (21)* *سورة**الروم**.* 


*علمونا كيف كانت زوجة الأب تفدي بأعز ماعندها لأبناء زوجها ، ( كما* *كانت أم البنين (ع) تفدي بأربعة ليوث لأجل عيون الأٍسد الإمام الحسين (ع) أبن ضرتها**.* 


*كيف كان الأخ يشد بعضد أخيه ( كما فعل العبد الصالح العباس مع أخيه**الحسين (ع) واستدلوا**بقوله تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : قَالَ سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ* *وَنَجْعَلُ لَكُمَا سُلْطَانًا فَلَا يَصِلُونَ إِلَيْكُمَا بِآيَاتِنَا أَنتُمَا* *وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكُمَا الْغَالِبُونَ** (35)* *سورة القصص*  

وإن الناس إخوة ، يفدي كلم منهما الأخر بنفسه ، واستدلوا : إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (10) سورة الحجرات ، والكبير يرحم الصغير ،والصغير يحترم الكبير . 
صدقوني إنها جامعة يصعب علي وصفها واختصار أهدافها في رسالة ، إنها مدرسة عظيمة أشبعت كل جوانب الحياة ، وعبأت كل الفراغات الموجودة داخل أنفسنا وبيننا ، إن القلم يعجز أن يترجم بما في جعبتي ، واللسان يتمتم بما يريد طرحه قلبي . 
إني أقف حائراً عن بلوغ مرادي في الكلام والإسهاب، صدقوني هذه الجامعة صنعت منا أجيالاً إنسانية بمعنى الإنسانية وأخلاقيةبمعنى الوصف ، فهي أكثر من أن نسميها ثقافة أو تعليم ، فالصغير قبل الكبير، والفقير قبل الغني ، كلهم متساوون في نظر الجامعة ، فهم يأتون ويشبعون عقولهم طول العام (بالغذاء الروحي ) ويشبعون بطونهم ( بالغذاء المادي) مجاناًودون أن يمّن عليهما أحد !! ، إنه رزق وضمان من السماء للمستضعـفين في الأرض ، فليس لي إلا أن أعلنها وأصرخها بقوة : 
إن الباب مفتوح للتسجيل ، وللجميع وبدون أي أتعاب ُتذكر ، وفروع الجامعة منتشرة في أصقاع العالم ، فهيا للإنظمام لهذه الجامعة ، ولنحجز كرسياً في سفينة نوح ، حتى لو بالإنتساب ، ولو بعد الكِبَر في السن ، فالفرصة لا تعوض والزمن يسير ، وسيكتشف الكثيرون من البشر مستقبلاً إنهم فوتوا على أنفسهم أهم فرصة في حياتهم ، وهي الإنظمام لهذه الجامعة ، وسيعرفون يوما إن منسوبي هذه الجامعة محسودون في الدنيا والآخرة ، وإنهم سيتشرفون بلقاء الأساتذة الربانيين والمعلمين الأوائل .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*


جامعة الإمام الحسين جعلتني أصغر في نظر نفسي ، و أكبر في نظر الآخرين

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة الرابعة عشر : 
آهات على الرصيف .... من الأدب الهجري: 


كعادته صباح كل يوم ، ومع حركة طلبة المدارس وركوبهم الحافلات .... منتظراً وصول رفيق عمله وزميل دراسته ماهر، الذي يأخذه معه بسيارته مقابل المائة وعشرون ريالاً المخصومة من راتبه المتواضع آخر الشهر ، خرج فارس العريس الجديد حتى وقف لمسافة بضع خطوات عن الرصيف المجاور لمنزلهم ، ومن خلفه رجل عجوز متزر يفترش الأرض علىورق كرتون ، وآثار الزمن تلاحظها في تضاريس وجهه ، أما عينا فارس فتركزان على الطريق المزدحم بالمارة ، حتى يخرج من جيبه سيجارة ، ويشعلها مع التفكير بسؤال دائماً يردده مع نفسه : 


هل يوجد حل لحياتي الصعبة ؟ 



دعنا نلقي نظرة مبسطة على حياته ، ولنصعد بعيوننا إلي سطح منزلهم ، نعم ، إنه مكان يقضي فيه فارس وزوجته شهر العسل ، مع إبنة خالته التي تكبره سناً ، ذات الخمسة وعشرون ربيعاً ، والمكان عبارة عن غرفة في الدور الثالث ، فوق السطح ، ويحتاج لبلوغها ، المشي في العراء من السلم حتى يصل إلي باب الزوجية . 


في أيام سابقة ، كانت تلك الغرفة حضيرة حمام متنوعة ، مكان لهواية أبيه ، حتى تحولت إلي قفص ذهبي !  


إنها فكرة بدائية لشاب في مقتبل عمره لم يجد حلاً سوى ، بصف الطابوق صفاً على البلاط ، وأغلاق كل الثقوب والعيوب التي بها ، ، ترميم سقفها الحديدي ، ثم تغطية سقفها بألواح حديدية مع بعض الديكور المتواضع ، حتى غدا فارس جاهزاً لتكوين أسرة جديدة ، مع قريبته القنوعة . 


كل يوم ، وعند دخول وقت العشاء ، تقف مريم ، المنتظرة قطار الزواج ، أمام غرفة أخيها ، في جوف ذاك السطح المظلم ، وهي ترتعد خائفة ، فأذا لم يفتح الباب ، تضع عشاء العرسان أرضاً وتطرق الباب وتنصرف، حتى تخرج أيادي من داخل الغرفة لتأخذ العشاء وإعادته فارغاً آخر الليل .... هكذاحتى أنقضت ثلاثة أسابيع. 


أخفت الحياة أبتسامتها المؤقتة ، وظهرت على حقيقتها ، و بانت أنيابها ، وخاصة بعد إنتهاء شهر التدليلوربما أخطأت وقلت بدأ التذليل مع غطرسة الحياة وجهادها ، بعد أن تقاسمت زوجته أعمال المنزل مع أمه وأخواته يوميا لخميس والجمعة بالذات ، وإن هذا يتصادم مع تحضير ومذاكرة الدروس والملازم باقي أيامالأسبوع لإنهاء الفصل الثاني من الكلية ، إنها تعلم ، إن : 

- هذا سيكون مصيرها . 
- وهذا الذي اختارته بإقتناع وفضلته على البقاء وحيدة بين جدران غرفتها . 
- هي من أتخذ القرار حتى وإن كان يعيل أهله! 

- إنه أهون عليها من البقاء في بيت أهلها بدون زوج وصديقاتها تزوجن ورزقن بأطفال ،هكذا قالت لأمها وأبيها. 


تهكم يليه تحلطم من قبل أخواته وأمه أمام زوجته ، ماعدا أخته الوسطى التي تميل قليلاً مع كفتها ، وتقف في صفها عند النقاشات الحادة ، وخاصة المتعلقة بمصاريف البيت ، وتقسيم راتب زوجها ومكافأتها الشهرية ، والنتيجة تساعدها في مراجعة مادة الرياضيات للمرحلة الثانوية . 


(كِله منك يا يبه ) تتبعها زفرة مع الدخان المملوءة بالآهات ( آه آه آه)،هكذا رددها فارس ، وهو يدخن سيجارته ذات الماركة الرخيصة ، وهو يحملق في نفسه من خلال زجاج السيارة الواقفة أمامه ، متأكداً من حسن مظهره ، ولقصة شعرهالمسترسل المملوئة بالجل . 


يتمتم بإلقاء اللوم على أبيه الذي تركهم وسكن بعيداً عنهم ، بعد أن باع البيت الكبير ، المملوء ذكريات سعيدة ومرحة ،أيام الدلال والجــخ ، حتى لحق نزواته المتهورة ، وتزوج بزوجة صغيرة بعمر أبنته ، مستوردة من أرض عربية ، حتى أخذت بأم فارس العزة بالإثم عن التنازل ، وأن لاترضى بضرة عليها وهي بنت فلان صاحبة الشخصية المرموقة في الفريج ، فخرجت من كنف أبيه ، وسكنت في بيت بالإيجار ، وقالت بأعلى صوتها لزوجها :  


( فارس بـيّصرِف علينا وأحنا مو محتاجين لك ، روح لزوجتك الشقرة ) 


أيامها، فارس المسكين لم يكمل دراسته ، بسبب انشغال أبيه وإهمال أمه ، فتوظف في شركة أهلية لا تحمل أي صفة ضمان مستقبلي ، فنفذ دعوة أمه وتحديها أمام أبيه ، وأنفصلوا عن كنفه ، وأعتمدوا بعد الله على فارس الضحية ، الكبش الأسود . 


مرت الأيام بسرعة ، أعباء وأثقال الحياة تزداد ، وتقع فوق رأسه كالصخر ، فارس الأصغر والوحيد من الذكور بين البنات ، نال الترتيب الخامس بين أخواته السبع ، ........إثنتان تزوجن وواحدة مطلقة ، والباقي فضلن الانتظار في محطة قطار الزواج تتقدمهن أخته الكبرى ، فقد كان زواج الأب الأول متأخراً ، وفارق السن كبير بينه وبين أم عياله . 


لقد سقطت هيبة الأب بعد نكسته المالية ، وزاد من الطين بلة ، هجرته أولاده ، فقد فشل في تجارته ، بسبب استهتاره بالمال وتعدد سفراته ، وبذخه الزائد في الملذات ، وخاصة النساء ، حتى أصبح آخر أيامه مع زوجته الثانية ، في شقة بالإيجار ، بعد أن كان يملك فيلا كبيرة بسائقين وثلاث خادمات ، تاركاً أم عياله دون سؤال ، لقد كان محباً للمظاهر والمفاخرة ، وولائمه اللامنتهية في مزرعته ، حتى صرف كلأموال بيته ومزرعته على أصدقاء غرائزه ، سيارته الفارهة ،وكماليات المنزل التي لا حاجة لها ، الكل ينهش من لحمه دون أن يشعر ، حتى السائقين ، يسرقونه ، وهو يتـقهقه . 



مع آخر نفس للسيجارة ، فجأة ! ، أنقطع حبل أفكار أخينا فارس ،بصوت بوق سيارة ماهر المزعج ، وهو يقف أمامه و يناديه ( يا الله تعال ) فركب فارس بجانبه بعد إلقاء السلام ومن غير نفس ، فسأله ماهر: 


شفيك ، ظايق خلقك من الصبح ؟ 


فأجابه فارس : شتبي يعني أقولك ، الدنيا أجيها من هنا تروح هناك . 

ففهم ماهر أن الشغلة كالعادة ، مشكلة الفلوس والظروف مع العايلة . 

فارس ساكت ويخاطب نفسه بحرارة : ( إيه شعليك يا ماهر ، العب من حلالنا ، أبوك عامل في مكتب أبوي ، وسواه مدير، ولا هده الين خلص فلوسه ، وهو اللي طلع منها سالم ، وطاح أبوي ولاحد سمى عليه ، ... أه ، سيارة وشقة بلاش قاعد فيها ، وإلى الحين ما تزوجت ، ورابط بنت عمك ومخليها بيت أهلها مع إنك مواعد أختي بالزواج يالـ...!! ........آخ يمه على هالحال، كله منك يايـبه . 



في العودة آخر النهار ، وبعد العصر تحديداً ، تقف سيارة ماهر أمام منزل فارس ، وبالضبط أمام نفس العجوز القابع فوق الرصيف ،......يخرج فارس من السيارة ، ليدخل منزلهم ، فتخرج يد من باب بيتهم ، لتشير لفارس بحركة هو يفهمها ،فيعود فارس أدراجه ، إلى ذاك الرصيف ، فيركع ليحمل الرجل العجوز المترهل والخفيف الوزن من تحت رقبته ورجليه ، فيقبله فارس في خده ، ... ويهم العجوز بإخراج زفرات وونات ......... آه آه آه وهو يحدق في وجه فارس ، وعيونه تغرغـربالدموع الحائرة ، فيدخل فارس بيتهم منادياً :  


( يالله يا يمه حطي الغدا ، آنا جبت أبويا ) 



تنويه :  

القصة من جعبة المؤلف ، لكن من صميم الواقع الذي نعيشه ، ولربما تواردت أو تشابهت الأسماء صدفة مع بعض القصص الحقيقية .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*




عقولنا كالنوافذ ... إذا ُفتحت وصل النور إلى قلوبنا.... المؤلف

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> جامعة الإمام الحسين الإنسانية



*منائر لـ العلم ،،*
*و بـ نجمهم المتلألأ في أفق سمائنا ،،*
*نهتدي ،،*
*و بـ شراع ولائهم طرق البحار لنا تنثني ،،*
*بوركت أيها الموالي الحق ،،*




> آهات على الرصيف .... من الأدب الهجري:



*تلكـ هي آهات صدرونا ،،*
*عندما نمحور خُطانا حول خطأ أرتكبهـ أحد أبائنا بـ جهل لا عمداً ،،*
*و نتوقف داائماً أمامها ،،*
*و نصورها عقبة لا تزاح من طريقنا ،،*
*و بها تتعثر خطانا نحو المستقبل ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*لو أن فارس جاهد في تناسي تلكـ الحادثهـ المرة ،،*
*و فكر في رسم خطة ،،*
*و لونها أمل يرتسم في أفق يأسهـ ،،*
*و تجلبب القوة ،،*
*و من ضعفهـ أستمد صبراً و عزماً ،،*
*لـ عاش حياة أفضل ،،*
*ذاكـ فقط ،،*
*قد يكون رأي شخصي ،، و يخصني وحدي ،،*
*بوركت جهووودكـ أيها المرشد ،،*
*و لا أعدمنا اللهـ روائع نثركـ ،،*
*و لـ تكن على ثقهـ ،،*
*أنهـ مهما أخذتنا مشاغل الدنيا عن متابعة روائع ما تطرحهـ ،،*
*حتماً سـ نعود لـ نترتشف من كأس فكركـ غاياتنا ،،*
*خاالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *منائر لـ العلم ،،*
> *و بـ نجمهم المتلألأ في أفق سمائنا ،،*
> *نهتدي ،،*
> *و بـ شراع ولائهم طرق البحار لنا تنثني ،،*
> *بوركت أيها الموالي الحق ،،* 
> *تلكـ هي آهات صدرونا ،،*
> *عندما نمحور خُطانا حول خطأ أرتكبهـ أحد أبائنا بـ جهل لا عمداً ،،*
> *و نتوقف داائماً أمامها ،،*
> *و نصورها عقبة لا تزاح من طريقنا ،،*
> ...



 
*أشكرك ياصاحبة اللب*
*وأشكر كل العقول المـحملقة* 

*تقبل الله صيامكم*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة الرابعة عشر :* 
*هل تعلم من ذاكرة المؤلف :*


•هل تعلم عزيزي القارئ إن كل ما سمعت وقرأت عن تاريخ الإنسان في المعمورة منذ وطأت قدماه الأرض ....ليس بدقيق، وإنه تخمين في تخمين فقط ، وإن حقبة أبونا أدم (عليه السلام) الزمنية إلى الآن من عشرة آلاف إلى خمسة عشر الف سنة فقط !
•هل تعلم أن النبوة تسلسلت في نسل السبط ( لائي ) إبن يعقوب (عليه السلام)، وليس في أخيه يوسف (عليه السلام ) ، وإن لائي هو من أقترح على إخوته رميه في الجب ، بدلاً من قتله ، فألتقفه جبرائيل عليه السلام بجناحه في البئر .
•هل تعلم إن الحِبِر اليهودي الشامي الذي لاقاه سلمان المحمدي ( عليه السلام ) قد وصف شكل الخاتم النبوي الذي يوجد في كتف النبي العربي المكي ( محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، وأخبره بأوصاف وصيه إلـّيا العربي ( الإمام علي عليه السلام )، من كتابه المقدس الذي نقل أوصافه كل الأنبياء السابقين ، وإنه الدليل الوحيد على نبوته .
•هل تعلم إنه يوجد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حوالي أربعة عشر ألف نسمة من المسيح الذين يعتقدون أن عيسى (عليه السلام) نبي الله وليس أبنه ،وإنه ولد من أم فقط ولا يؤمنون بالثالوث المقدس .
•هل تعلم إن الآية الكريمة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : {حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى وَادِي النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لَا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ } (18) سورة النمل ، تقصد من كلمة ( يحطمنكم ) أي يكسركم ، والقرآن دقيق في اختيار الكلمات والوصف باللغة الفصحى ، والتحطيم والتكسير فقط للزجاج ، والتهشيم للعظام ، وبعد ألف وأربعمائة سنة أكتشف العلم إن تركيبة جسم النمل وعظامه تطابق خصائص تركيبة الزجاج الكريستالي !
•هل تعلم إن صيوان الأذن تكبر مع نمو الإنسان دون توقف ، وأن ذاكرته تختزن شكل وحجم وتعرجات صحن الأذن الخارجي ،..... وبناءً عليه تستقبل الأصوات وتصنفها لتبرمجها كشفرات قي قسم الذاكرة ، وإذا قطعنا أذني أحدهم ،سيضعف سمعه و سيصعب على العقل تذكر معظم مصادر الأصوات الواردة والمخزنة سابقـاً ، وسبب تواصل نمو وكبر حجم الأذن ، إنه كلما عمّر الإنسان ، ضعف سمعه ، وأحتاج لصحن استقبال أكبر .
•هل تعلم إنه يوجد أنواع كثيرة من الحشرات تنمو في أعلى أشجار غابات الأمازون في أمريكا الجنوبية ، وأنها تكثر وتعيش حتى تموت ، دون لمس الأرض أو مغادرة الشجرة .
•هل تعلم أن هناك نوع من النباتات اللاحمة أو ( المفترسة ) ، تعيش في غابات البرازيل وعلى ضفاف الأنهار ، تمتاز بكبر حجم أزهارها الشوكية ، والقاسية الأطراف ..... وجمال ألوانها الخاطفة . ويتدلى منها لسان متحرك من داخل الزهرة ، .... ويفوح من ذلك اللسان رائحة جميلة تجذب الكثير من الحشرات الكبيرة والحيوانات القارضة ، فتدخل الفريسة متبعة اللسان الذي بدوره يدخل إلى الداخل ، فتلصق الفريسة في منطقة صمغية ، وتطبق فجأة الزهرة عليها ، حتى تفرز غدة بداخلها مادة كيمائية كالأسيد لكي تساعد على ذوبان .
•هل تعلم إن الجيش البريطاني ، سمى حيوان الكانجارو ( الكنغر ) بالخطأ ، عندما حطت أقدامهم جزيرة أستراليا ، لبناء سجن للمنفيين من المملكة المتحدة فصعقوا لوجود سكان من الزنوج السمان ، ولم يحسنوا الترحيب بهم عند لقائهم ، فجاوبوهم ( كانجاروا ) أي أغربوا وأذهبوا ، فظن البريطانيين إنه أسم للكنغر ، وذلك حينما سألوهم عن هذا الفأر الكبير ذو الكيس . 
•هل تعلم إن الصينيون ومعظم سكان شرق آسيا لا يستعملون السكر إلا نادراً ، ولو إنهم استعملوه في شرب الشاي لأحتاجوا إنتاج دولة كوبا خمسين ضعف ، ولما وصلت لنا حبة سكر .
•هل تعلم أن في العشرينات من القرن الماضي شاع لدى السكان الأمريكيين ، أن الجن لا تظهر في مكان به ثوم ، فأضطر الناس إلى تعليق الثوم في نوافذ الغرف من الداخل ، لكثرة سماع الأصوات المفزعة في الليل ، وبعد خمسون عاماً ، وبعد وفاة ضابط قديم من إحدى قرى ولاية ساوث كارولاينا ، ذكر في مذكراته ، إنه أبتدع فكرة الثوم ، كي تلصق رائحته في ملابس اللصوص ، ويستطيع القبض عليهم في النهار ، وإنهم هم مصدر الأصوات المخيفة في الليل ، وإنه لا علاقة بين الثوم والجن .
•هل تعلم أن الزنوج الأفريقيين ، توصلوا إلى علاج فعال للجروح والكدمات التي تصيب مقاتليهم بعد حروب القبائل ، وهي بعد ملاحظتهم النمور والفهود والقطط تلحس الجروح الموجودة بأجسادهم لكي يبرأ الجرح بسرعة ، وذلك بدهنه بلعاب لسان الحيوان ، فقاموا باصطياد الأسود والنمور وقتلها كي يقطعوا ألسنتها ووضعها على جروح المقاتلين ، وفي الحقيقة إنهم لم يعلموا إلا متأخراً ، إن اللعاب الموجود في فم الإنسان يفعل نفس الشئ !!.
•هل تعلم إن بعض ملكات النحل التائهات ، تقوم باستبدال رائحة جناحيّها كي تشغل وتحل مكان ملكة أخرى خارجة للنزهة ، ولكي لا يكتشفها جهاز الدفاع الإستخباري للحرس ، وذلك بقتل إحدى عاملات المملكة الجديدة في الطريق وتلطيخ نفسها برائحة أجنحتها ، وبعدها لايمكن كشف هويتها الحقيقية ، والأغرب من ذلك ، إن الملكة تكون مصحوبة بعاملتين في طريقها فتضطر إلى قتلهما كي لا يذاع الخبر!!
•هل تعلم إن مزارعي الذرة في قارة أمريكا ظلوا يشتكون ويعانون لمدة ثلاث قرون قلة محاصيلهم ، ومن ضرر الغربان والفئران المستمر ، وضلوا يقتلون الفئران ويصطادونها بكثرة ، حتى اكتشفوا في الخمسينات إن عليهم زيادة أعداد الثعابين لكي يحصلوا على أفضل النتائج ، ........ونجحوا بالفعل وتضاعفت محاصيلهم السنوية حتى رموا الفائض منها في البحر .
•هل تعلم أن هيئة الأمم المتحدة سجلت لديها رسمياً وجود خمسة وسبعون ديانة في الأرض ، والواقع إنه يوجد أكثر من ثمانمائة ديانة ، آخرها قبيلة من سكان أستراليا الأصليين ،حيث وجد عندهم دين غريب جداً ، بحيث كل إنسان يعبد أباه بعد موته ، ويستخرج جمجمته بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات ليضعها في بيته من أجل البركة وطرد الأرواح الشريرة ، ومن يكبر ولا يرى أباه ، يعبد جده !!
•هل تعلم إن الروايات التاريخية التي تحدثت عن كبر حجم الإنسان القديم ، وطول قامته العظيمة غير صحيحة ، وإن حجمه مازال على حاله ، مع قصر بعض الشعوب عن الطبيعي ، وإن كل القصص التي تحدثت عن ضخامة الفراعنة ، كلها غير صحيحة .
•هل تعلم إن لغة النمل عبارة عن إفرازات تفرزها النملة من فمها ، وهي تحتوي على مادة كيماوية ، وتختلف رائحة هذه المادة باختلاف نوعية النمل ونظامه الوظيفي في المملكة ، وإن النمل الأحمر الشرس إذا أراد الهجوم على مملكة النمل الأبيض ، يرسل جحافل من الجيوش تحافظ على أن تكون أفواها مغلقة ، بحيث لا تخرج رائحة المادة الإتصالاتية ، ويفضح أمرها .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*


عجبي .. طفل صغير يقود بعير كبير ... إنه العقل !

----------


## المرشد الدولي

تنـــويه 

إن محتويات الكشكول ملك فكري للمؤلف 

فلا يجوز طبعه أو نسخه أو نقله دون أذن مسبق 


المرشد الدولي 

فريق الحلول الإجتماعي 
××××××××××
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني مهما كان السبب 
الادارة

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة الخامسة عشر : 

كيف نصنع السعادة ونحارب الإكتئاب ... 



معنى السعادة ..... 


السعادة ... كلمة جميلة تنم عنى معنى لا يوصف بالنطق والتفوه ، هي إحساس وتناغم للروح مع من حولها ومع البيئةالمحيطة بها .  


السعادة ... تراشق الإنسان لأخيه الإنسان بريش الإطمئنان ولغة الحنان ، سواء كان الإنسان ذكراً أم أنثى ، سواء كان أسوداً أو أبيضاَ ، أباً أمأماً .... لافرق هناك بين ما خلف الجلد أو من هو صاحب الجـلد ، .... إن السعادة تمازج روح الإنسان وإنصهارها برضا وقناعة مع من حولها حتى في أتعس الأوقات . 


بإختصار : السعادة تعني الرضا بالوضع الوقتي والمكاني المحيطان بالشخص . 


لكنمهما بعدت عنا السعادة ، او بمعنى أصح افتقدناها لفترة معينة،...سنعتقد أن الحزن حلمحلها وأستعمر مكانها ، وهذا غير صحيح ، والصحيح إنها حجبت عنا فقط أي أصبح الحزنكالستار الحاجب بيننا وبين إحساس السعادة .  


ومهما طالت المدة أو قصرت ، سيأتيزمن تزول فيه ستارة الحزن والكآبة ، وسترجع أمامنا لوحة السعادة مشرقة مفعمة نشطةكنور الصباح الذي يدخل نافذة أنفسنا لينير قلوبنا ، وهذا يعود إلى مدى جديتناوصدقنا مع أنفسنا قبل صدقنا مع الآخرين . 



الخوف والقلق أقرب الطرق إلى الحزن : 


في أيام المرحلة الثانوية ...... كان معظم زملاء المدرسة يشكو قلة نومه ، أو بمعنى أصح إنعدامه ،وخاصة أيام الإختبارات النهائية ، والسبب هو إنشغال عقولهم بالإختبار غداًَ ، وكيف سيكون اللقاء بالصفحة الأولى. 


مذاكرة حتى آخر الليل ، تتخللها أوقات من القلق والهلع المخيف ، كأنه شبح مخيف يحوم حولهم.... كنت دائماً أردد لهم مقولتي المشهورة عني ( لن أخاف ، لأن غداً ليس يوم شنقي ) ، إنه فقط اختبار سيمضي كما مضى غيره ، أي نعم كنت أؤمن إن كل الذي يمر علينا من خوف هو من صنع أيدينا ، وإنه كثوب نخيطه ونلبسه أجسادنا ، ....إننا نعطي الأمور والظروف أكثر من حقها ، إننا نحولها إلى كابوس وجحيم يهددنا ، .....وسوف تمضي الأيام ، ونكبر ونحصل فيه على وظيفة وسنتزوج ونصبح أباء ، وسنأسف على الأيام التي أضعناها في الخوف والتفكير والسهر حتى الفجر ، أي نعم كنت أؤمن بأن الصبح سيأتي ولاحاجة للخوف !، هل نحن ممن صدرعليهم حكم بالإعدام في السوق !، وأمام مرأى الناس ، لا أعوذ بالله  


إذاً لماذا نخبز أقراص الخوف ونضعه في سلة فوق رؤوسنا من الأساس ؟ 





بعد أنجلاء الأيام والفصول ، وبعد مرور السحاب فوق رؤوسنا ، .....صدفة قابلت أحد هؤلاء الذين كانوا يئنون في الليل بجنون ، وخاصة كلما أقتربت حصة الاختبار، ووقت الذروة الرهيبة قبل دخول الفصل بدقائق ، فترى قلب تزدادضرباته ، وتنفس يزداد زفيره ، ولون شاحب مع قليل مع اسوداد الشفتين .....والسبب كابوس تخيلوه وعجنوه من المواد العلمية ، وحرموا أنفسهم من الأكل والكلام معالآخرين . 


سألته : عزيزي 

: هل ندمت على الأيام التي ضيعتها في الخوف ولم تسمع كلامي ؟ 


ها آنت موظف ما شاء الله عليك وميسور الحال . 

قال لي صدقت ، كلما أحسست بالخوف والقلق ، أتذكر كلامك ، غداً نحن لن نعدم في السوق حتى نخاف ، فيهدأ بالي وأتنفس الصعداء . 


الكثير من الناس ، رجالاً ونساء تعودوا صنع الخوف من لاشيء ، ....قلق واضطراب وقتي أو مؤقت ، فنرى بعض النسوة، يسهرن الليل ولا يستطعن النوم ،بسبب إن غداً عندهن وليمة لبعض النسوة ، وتفكرن ماذا سيعددن من الطعام غداً !! ( ورق عنب أو محشي كذا ) وكأنها تعد حرباً لتحرير فلسطين، فيصبحن مملوءين بالتعب ، من رؤوسهن حتى أخمص أقدامهن ...إنهاك نفسي حتى قبل الطبخ والنفخ ! 


أو مثلاً ، بعض الشباب يعد العدة لتجهيز كل ما يحتاجه من الأدوات اللازمة للرحلة ، فتراه على السرير يحوم في شوارع أفكاره دون النوم ، حتى يأتي الصباح وهو يفكر ( ماذا أحضر ، وماذا أشتري ) وهو في حالة خوف نوعاً ما ، وكأنه أرتكب ذنباً ، حتى تشرق الصباح وهو تعبان ونائم طول الرحلة ! 


الروتين والكآبة : 


هل نستطيع أن نصنع السعادة أم هي عابرة حسب الظروف؟ 


هل نستطيع أن نخلع شتلة سعادة ونغرسها في قلوب غيرنا ؟ 


هل الكآبة توأم للتعاسة ؟ 


من هم المتذمرون ؟ 


هل الحياة مصدر تعاسة ونحس لدى البعض ، أم هم السبب في ذلك ؟ 


هل الحزن موجود أصلاً ؟ 


التفاؤل ... القناعة ....البشاشة ...صفات الأنبياء والصالحين ، وهي أهم مصانع السعادة . 


البشر من حولنا ( رجال ونساء ) على أربعة أصناف : 

الأول : صنف يعيش في جو مليء بالسعادة ، ويعيش السعادة .
الثاني : صنف يعيش في جو مليء بالحزن ويعيش السعادة .
 الثالث : صنف يعيش فيجو مليء بالسعادة ، ويعيش الحزن .

الرابع : صنف يعيش في جو مليء بالحزن ويعيش الحزن . 


الصنف الأول من البشر إنسان سعيد ومحضوض ، .....فقد حباه الله ببيئة سعيدة ورغد من العيش ، وولد وفي فمه ملعقة منالسعادة ، فتأقـلم مع حياته الجميلة وأصبحت السعادة جزءاً لا يتجزأ من حياته الهنيئة ، ولا شئ يعكر صفو حياته ، سواء المادي أو الاجتماعي ، وهذا النوع ممنون لظروفه وبيئته التي يحوم فيها وتحوم حوله ، والفضل لله ثم لمن تسبب بذلك ، وعليه الشكر والحمد . 


الصنف الثاني من البشر ، إنسان أكثروأوفر حظاً من سابقه ، لأنه قاوم الحزن ، وعالج ظروفه وحولها إلى سعادة وتكيف معحياته ،دون اللجوء إلى التكوّن في قالب الحزن ، والتمرد على بيئته الحزينة ، وحياته تتصف بالقناعة والتفاؤل ، وهذا عين العقل ، ومهما انقلبت عليه الظروف وتكالبت عليها لأحداث سيعيش سعيداً إلى آخر رمق في حياته ، وهذا النوع من البشر ، بحق معلموأستاذ وصانع للسعادة ، الذي ونحن في أمس الحاجة إليهم .  


الصنف الثالث من البشر ، إنسان عكس الصنف الأول تماماً ، ....بيئة سعيدة من عدة نواحي ، حياته ملئها سعادة ، لو وزعت وقسمت ، لكفت عشرات الأشخاص ، مادياًواجتماعيا وفكرياً ، لكن لا فائدة من ذلك ، فهو متذمر طول الوقت وجاحد لما يقع بينيديه ، ولا يشكر الله على ما أتاه ، ....دائماً ينكر ما بحوزته من سعادة ، زوجته مؤمنة وجميلة ، ويخاطب نفسه وربه بأنه تسرع في الاختيار ولم يفكر ، ...لديه عائدمادي جيد ، وأموال ورثها دون تعب ، ومع ذلك يلطخ نفسه في التراب ، لماذا ربحت القليل ولم أربح الكثير ، لماذا سيارتي كذا وكذا ، ومعظم هؤلاء يتلبسون الكسل والإهمال في حياتهم ، ويحبون التسويف والتأجيل لمعظم شؤونهم وشؤون أسرهم ومن حولهم، وأتمنى أن يقل عددهم ، وأن يهدي الباقي منهم . 


الصنف الرابع والأخير ، إنسان مستسلم للبيئة الحزينة من حوله ، وأسيرلظروفه ، ولا يجتهد أو يفكر أن يحرك ساكناً ، يعيش الحزن والكآبة ، وكأن الله لم يخلق حزيناً غيره ، وكأن الحياة تنتظر وصوله كي تقف فوق رأسه منغصة لعيشته ، والكون كله عدو له ، ... وهذا النوع مريض سهل علاجه، ومعظمهم متقوقع في داخل نفسه ، ولايحب الاختلاط مع الآخرين ، وهنيئا لمن يرمي حبل النجاة على أحدهم لينتشله .  


أي نعم نحن من يفعل ذلك ، نحن نقدرأن نصنع السعادة والفرح ونضعها في صندوق ونقفل عليه وندعي أن المفتاح ضائع . 


وفي نفس الوقت نصنع الكآبة والحزن والقلق وكل السلبيات، ونضعها في وعاء في عقولنا، حتى تسيطر علينا وتستعمرنا ونصبح كالرهائن والأسرى. 



إن عدم تفهمنا للأمورالتي تحيط بنا ، وعدم نظرتنا للحياة بشفافية سهلة ،أدت إلى خلق مطبه كحجر عثر يقففي طريقنا ، وتطورت إلى سرطان يمنعنا من التكيف مع بيئتنا الإجتماعية ، ....فأصبحنامرضى مع أهلنا ، مع عملنا ، مع أصدقائنا ، والمهم الأهم هو ((( مع أنفسنا أولاً ))) . 



يجب أن أحدث نفسي قبل تصنيف ما سيحدث أو حدث أمامي، وقبل الخوضفي مسألة ما ، أو قبل النطق بكلمة أو عمل له تأثير عليّ، يجب أن أفكر قبل أن أتخذ القرار النفسي ، ( هل ستلج نفسي في حديقة السعادة ، أم ستغرق في وحل الحزن وتصطدم بصخور التعاسة ) . 


لقد تسبب أحدهم بزعل زوجته وتطفيشها وذهابها إلى بيت أهلها لمدة ثلاثة شهور ، والسبب كلمة خرجت من فمه ، جعلتهيعظ أصابع الندم ويتجرع كأس التوبة كل يوم ، ( بأن لا يعيدها مرة أخرى).


(لقد علق على مذيعة الأخبار الحسناء في القناة الفلانية ، وكيف إنه لاحظ إنها قصتشعرها ووضعت الميش !)



وكيف لم يلاحظ ذلك في زوجته التي تضع وتصنع الكثير ، ولايقول أو يمدح حتى هي تسأله !!!! 


كلمة منه ، وكلمه منها ، ورمت هي بالوعاء الذي بيدها (على السيراميك )، فخرج صوت قوي ففاجأها بصفعة على خدها ،أضطرب المنزل ، خاف الأولاد ، اتصلت بأخيها وهي تبكي ، حضر وأخذها مع أولادها ومكثت عند أهلها ثلاثة أشهر .

والغريب إن عيد زواجهم بعد يوم واحد فقط ، وكانت زوجته وقت المشكلة تعد طبخة لذيذة ، كان الزوج يحبها لدرجة الجنون ! 


أخذالرجل يقضي معظم أوقاته الليلية في المقهى ، كالخشبة بين أصحابه ، يجاملهم بتوزيع الابتسامات المزيفة ، وخلف ستار قلبه هم مطبق عليه ، وحزن ، وكآبة سوداء ، لقد شكا لي همه ، وأبدى ندمه ، وإنه أضطر في بعض الأحيان إلى البكاء فوق سريره، وشدة ولهه على زوجته وأبناءه الملائكة . 


لماذا نضع أنفسنا في تلك المواقف ؟ 

كيف أرى السعادة المقبورة في نفسي ؟ 


أخبرني أحدهم إنه تحولمن رجل حزين وتعيس ويائس من الحياة إلى رجل ملئه سعادة من رأسه حتى أخمص قدميه ،وقال إنه خسر من عدة سنوات ثلاثة أرباع ما يملك ، فعاش في قمة الحزن ، و أنعكس ذلكعلى علاقته بأهله وأصدقائه ، وصادف في تلك الفترة إنه أضطر إلى مصاحبة أخيه المصاب بالسرطان إلى الرياض كي يأخذ حقنة كيماوية الدم ، وعند وصولهما المستشفى صباحاً ،أدخلوهم إلى غرفة الانتظار ، وكان بالغرفة أعداد كثيرة من المرضى القادمين من أنحاء المملكة والعالم ، منهم الرجل والمرأة ،والشباب والمسنين .

وأستغرق انتظارهم حوالي ساعتين ، وكان معظم الجالسين يتحدث ويفضفض عن نفسه ويشكي همه ، هذا قال إن عنده سرطان الدم ، وهذا سرطان القولون ،وذاك سرطان المخ ، والكثير من الأمراض ولله الحمد والمنة ، وكان صاحبنا يستمع لهذيانهم وهرجهم ، حتى نسى إنه مفلس ، وعاش فترة من الزمن ، أكتشف إنه ملك عليهم ، وإن عليه تاج الصحة ، فقال في نفسه : هؤلاء يتمنون أن تعود صحتهم التي سلبت منهم ، مع أن بعضهم أغنياء جداً ولا يستطيعون شراء صحتهم التي خسروها ، فلماذا لا أعتبر إني فقدت صحتي واشتريتها بما خسرت من أموال ، وبضمان زمني ، وبدون تعب وعناء ، فقال إنه أحس بسعادة لا توصف ،وإنه أشتاق كثيراً لأولاده ، وخاصة إنه لم يتناول الفطور ، وتمنى لو يطير إلى بيته ويجلس مع عياله كما سبق .

لقد أكتشف صاحبنا إنه كان يعيش في كنف السعادة ، وإنه ملك للسعادة وياليت يعود في أحضانها من جديد .
أنظر لمن حولك وأحمد الله وأشكره على نعمته عليك ، وعش حياتك وتلذذ بها لحظة بلحظة حلالاً طيباً كما شرعتها لك السماء .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*

للسعادة صندوق ، مفتاحه القناعة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *الرسالة الرابعة عشر :*
> 
> 
> *هل تعلم من ذاكرة المؤلف :*



*معلومات جداً رااائعهـ ،،*
*و لا أنكر أن بعضاً منها كان جديد علي ،،*
*و أستمتعت كثيراً بـ التعرف على الحائق المطروحهـ ،،*




> الرسالة الخامسة عشر :
> 
> 
> 
> كيف نصنع السعادة ونحارب الإكتئاب ...



*سعادتنا تُصنع بـ أيدينا ،،*
*و نظراتنا المشرقهـ لـ مستقبل ملؤهـ الرضا و القناعهـ ،،*
*و راحتنا مثلما طاقتنا الكامنهـ ،،*
*في ذواتنا الأنسانيهـ ،،*
*و المكبوحهـ بـ مشاعر اليأس و الكآبهـ ،،*
*بوركت أيها المرشد ،،*
*أستمر بـ عطائكـ ،،*
*فـ روائعكـ لا تمل صدقاً ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## //ميمي//

مشكورررررررررررين عالرسائل مررررررررررررره حلوه

----------


## المرشد الدولي

سيدتي للدموع إحساس 

سيدتي ميمي 

أشكركم الحضور 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## المرشد الدولي

إخوتي الكرام 

لقد أخطأت في ترقيم الرسائل فأرجوا الغفران 


الرسالة التالية ستكون السابعة عشر 


أخوكم المرشد الدولي

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة السابعة عشر
ثقافة إقـصـاء الآخــرين : 


الإقصاء عكس كلمة التقريب ، وفي اللغة يقصي الشئ أي يبعده ، وأقصى الرجل عقله أي شتته وذهب به بعيداً ، والقاصي بعكس الداني ، قال تعالى : فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا (22) مريم، أي في مكان بعيد لم يغب عن ناظر القدس ، وقال أيضا : وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَا الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى (20) القصص ...أي من طرف المدينة. 


وسمي المسجد الأقصى بهذا الأسم ،لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى أقصاه عن أيدي اليهود، والنصارى، وكل الملل السابقة، فلم يتخذوه بيتًا، ولامكانًا لعبادتهم، مع أنهم كانوا حوله، وبالقرب منه ، وليس المعنى السائد على أن المسجد الأقصى سمي بالأقصى؛ لبعده عن المسجد الحرام، وفي كلا الحالتين نستفيد إن معنى الإقصاء هو الأبعاد . 


والإقصاء يحمل عدة أوجه ، منها تجاهل الشئ أوأبعاده أو القضاء عليه كلياً ، وعادة يتصف المقصّي بصفة الأنانية والنرجسية وحب الذات ، والإقصاء سلوك غير مرغوب ومنبوذ اجتماعيا ، والحيوانات الإجتماعية التنظيم لا تعرف لغة الإقصاء كمجتمع القردة والأسود والنسور والطيور المهاجرة وإلى أصغرالمخلوقات النحل والنمل . 


سنتحدث قليلاً عن هذه المجتمعات التي لا تتمتع بخاصية العقل البشري والتي لا تحاسب عما تفعل ، وسنركز على أهمية الإعتراف بالآخرينفي استمرارية حياتهم الإجتماعية والسياسية . 


فمجتمع القردة الكبيرة مثلا ، كإنسان الغاب (الغوريلا ) يحتوي عل عدة أسر ، كل أسرة تتكون من أب وأم وأثنين أو أقل من الأبناء، ويربط كل الأسر قائد واحد ووزير ينوب عنه في حالة مرضه أو موته . الغوريلا القائد لايقصي الآخرين في اتخاذ قراراته ،كتحديد مكان وقوف القافلة ، حيث من عادة مجتمع الغوريلا الترحال البطئ في الغابة بطريقة دائرية للأكل والتكاثر ، لكي تعطى فرصة النمو للأشجار السابقة للعودة لها مرة أخرى ، وهنا يأتي دور الرئيس أو القائد في تحديد المكان بمشاورة الآخرين وخاصة الإناث منهم ، لأنهم أعرف باحتياجات أبنائهن، وأيضا مشاورة القبائل الأخرى التي تعسكر في نفس المكان . 


أما الأسود فتعيش في نظام متكافل ومتكاتف وقوي جداً ، ....يحتوي عادة على عدة إناث وأشبال صغار ،والأسد الكبير( القائد ) وذكور عدة يتبعـونه ( أولاده وإخوته السابقين)، والمسؤوليات موزعة على فريقين ، الإناث عادة تصطاد ليأكل الأبناء والذكور ، والأسدالرئيس يأكل فقط مما تصطاده زوجاته وبنات قبيلته ، أي لايأكل من صيد غيرهم ، سواءأسود أو ذئاب ، .... ومهمة الذكور الدفاع عن القبيلة ، ومن يريد الانضمام إليهم يقبل بهذا النظام وإذا رفض سوف يطرد ، وجميع ما ذكر يتم بالتشاور مع الأسود الذكوروتحدث بعض الأحيان معارضة من أحدهم وخاصة الذكور الكبار ، وهي عذر كي ينفصل عن القبيلة وتلحقه عادة أنثى واحدة يكّون معها قبيلة جديدة في عرين جديد ليس ببعيد . 


أما النسور الكبيرة ، فهي تشبه طيور البحر لحد كبير في نظامها ، كالبجع والبط والطيور المهاجرة ، .....فجميعها تعيش في جماعات كبيرة ، ويتم عادة توزيع المهام الإدارية على مجموعات ، وكل مجموعة يرئسها واحد يتم أخذ منصبه عند موته أوتوماتيكيا ، في الطيران الجماعي والهجرة والأكل ، ومكان وضع البيض، وموسم الهجرة البعيد عبر المحيطات ، وحتى في أصعب الأوقات ، تجدها جميعاً تعطي الآخر الفرصة في التناوب والإحلال مكان بعضهم البعض في جميع المناصب . 


وعلى سبيل الذكر وليس الحصر ، عند هجرة الطيور الموسمية يقسم السرب إلى عدة دفعات متعاقبة، كل دفعة لها رئيس في المقدمة ، وكل مجموعة تعطي المجموعة التالية فرصةالمرور أمامها أو بجانبها أو خلافها ، وتكّون كل دفعة الشكل سبعة المقلوبة فيطيرانها في الجو كرأس السهم الانسيابي ،... والسبب هو تقليل إرتداد الهواء الضارب للجناحين ( أي يصد كل واحد منها قدر من الهواء عن الذي بعده وبترك مسافة متساوية بينهم يصبح الهواء العارض المواجه للجناحين نسبة 10 % فيقل الجهد ولا يحتاج الطائر التزود بالماء والغذاء خلال الرحلة ، فيطير لمسافة خمسمائة ميل دون توقف ،ويكون في رأس الرقم سبعة القائد المناوب ، الذي يعطي الدور لغيره عندما يتعب أويسقط ويموت ، ويتأكد السرب من كون ضلعين الرقم سبعة متساوين في العدد والطول ، وفي أثناء الرحلة يبقى في الخلف طائر تقع عليه القرعة مسبقاً ، يكون دوره احتياطا ،فإذا تخلف أحدهم عن السلسلة هنا أو هناك حل محله ، وكل ماسبق يتم تنسيقه غريزياً .  


أخيراً النحل والنمل ،المملكتان العظيمتان اللتان تمثلان أكبر وأتقن تنظيم إداري وسياسي حيواني...... فجميع القرارات تتم بالتشاور والتنظيم وعدم إقصاء الآخرين . وإذا غزتهم مملكة نحلبرية أخرى يتم إرسال سفير مشاورة ، حتى يتم الإتفاق على أستضافتهم أو إنسحاب الملكة !! 



بعد اللف والدوران حول كلمة إقصاء وكيفية مخالفة الحيوانات لها وتطبيقهم مبدأ ( التقريب ) ،... لنتحدث الآن عن صاحب الخلافة في الأرض الإنسان المستعمر الأول ، الذي يحمل بين طيات جمجمته عقلا جباراً معقد التكوين . 


لقد نال الإنسان القسط الأكبر في التكوين الاجتماعي على الأرض ، ونال الدروس الثقافية من الأنبياء والمصلحين الذي بعثوا من أجلها وهي إتمام مكارم الأخلاق التي بدورها تشذب وتهذب معنى ( الإعتراف بالآخرين ) لكي يكون عنصراً صالحاً في مجتمعه ، يعيش بسلام واحترام . 



لكن حصل ما لم يحمد عقباه ، فقامت أمم على لغة الإقصاء والإبعاد ، و توارثته من جيل إلى آخر ، حيث مثل الإقصاء نزعة الشر من الأجداد ،وكيف قويت هذه الكلمة ، وأصبحت من القوة كالرحى ، حتى وقعت على جل الأثر ، والفتك بين الشعوب ، وخلق الفتن بين عناصرالمجتمع ، وحتى أوجدت حواجز بين أعضاءه ، فكبر الجدار حتى أمتد وطال إلى أن فصل بينأمم بعينها وحضارات بتاريخها وثقلها . فرأينا شعوباً حاضرة تقصى أخرى بائدة ،ومذاهب مستحدثة تقصي أخرى أصيلة وذات سيادة ، والسبب حب التملك والنزعة الشرسة التييخفيها الإنسان النرجسي . 


هل الإقصاء المسبب الأول للحروب في العالم ؟ 


نعم فلو كان هناك تقريب لوجهات النظر والاعتراف بآراء الآخرين ، لما رفع سيف هنا أو هناك ، ولا كان هجوم دولة أومملكة على أخرى ، وهذا هو ديدن الجبابرة القدامى ((أخذ الحق بالقوة ومهما كانت النتيجة)) حتى ممالك الإخوان في أوروبا القديمة لم تسلم منها ، فتناحروا وتهالكوا وأهلكوا معهم شعوباً وأمم على أسباب تافهة،...... حتى وقف المجتمع الغربي بجميع مذاهبه ولغاته ، يأخذ من الماضي عبرة ومن الحاضر فكرة ، فتناقشوا بجدية، وخاصة في القرن الماضي واتفقوا على مسح كلمة ( إقصاء) من قاموسهم ودستورهم ، وركزوا على أول كلمة في ميثاق التعاون مع الناس ، وهي ( الإعتراف بالآخرين ) . 




الإقصاء لغة قديمة عند العرب ...هل هذا صحيح؟ 


هناك نعرات عربية جاهلية قديمة توارثها العرب من أجدادهم حتى بعد دخولهم في الإسلام ، ومن أهمها إقصاء الغير ، سواء على مستوى الفرد أو الجماعة ، ....حيث أورثوها للأجيال التي بعدهم ، حتى سببت لهم نخرا وصدعاً في العلاقات البشرية ، فتكبلوا الحروب والكوارث ، التي أتت أكلها الآن في القرن الحادي والعشرين ، وأستمرت وستستمر الحروب والمشاكل بين الشعوب العربية والمذاهب الإسلامية ولن تقف عند حد معين حتى يأخذوا جميعهم دورة كاملة في ثقافة الإعتراف بالآخرين . 


قد يقول البعض إنك إنسان متشائم ، فقد بدأت الكلام وأسسته على محورالإقصاء وجعلت التقريب فرعاً في كلامك وطرحك ، وأقول لهذا السائل الكريم ، إني أردت التركيز على الحبة السوداء داخل الطحين الأبيض لكي يسهل علينا انتشالها ، ولانضيع وقتاً في تكرار الحديث . 



كم تمنيت أن أرى أهل الأرض يعترفون بلغة الإعتراف بالآخرين وبآرائهم ، وأن يتعمقون في فن ثقافة الإعتراف بالآخرين ، والجلوس على طاولة القبول بالطرف الثاني ، وحتى لو كان خاطئاً أو شاذاُ، وهذا الكلام يندرج حتى داخل الأسرة ، وهي الأهم لأنها ثاني لبنة في المجتمع بعدالفرد ،... وكم أتمنى أن نغرس في أبناءنا حب ثقافة الإعتراف بالآخرين ، والله الذيلا إله إلا هو سوف يأتي عقد وجيل متفاهم يحل مشاكله ببساطة ، ويعترف بثقافة الأخر ، حتى يأتي التقريب إوتوماتيكياً ، فحتى الله سبحانه بمكانته وعظمته وهو الخالق والمالك لهذاالكون أعطى فرصة لأبليس ليعبر عن رأيه ولماذا لم يسجد لأبينا آدم الذي يختلف معه في الرأي .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

حكمة المؤلف


الأنبياء (ع) نهو ا عن فعل الخطيئة والنبي محمد (ص) نهى حتى عن التفكير فيها..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*فلسفهـ رااائعهـ جداً ،،*
*تمحورت حول مفردة من مفردات لغتنا العربيهـ ،،*
*و أنسابات توضح معانيها الغائبة ،،*
*التي غابت أو بـ الأحرى لازالت غائبهـ ،،*
*و محجوبهـ عن أعيننا ،،*
*بوركت مرشدنا ،،*
*لا زلنا متابعين معكـ ،،*
*أستمر بـ عطائكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## حواء الحوريه

الى الامام دائما يا صاحب القلم النير يا المرشد الدولي  دائما كتاباتك ومواضيعك محور للاهتمام  وانا مسروره اني اجد لك في هذا المنتدى  جزء من نور قلمك  لننور بهي فكرنا  وانا من المتابعين لك في منتدى اخر  وانشاء الله  نستمر لمتابعة جديدك وقديمك

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *للدموع إحساس ،،*



 
 
*أشكرك سيدتي*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> الى الامام دائما يا صاحب القلم النير يا المرشد الدولي دائما كتاباتك ومواضيعك محور للاهتمام وانا مسروره اني اجد لك في هذا المنتدى جزء من نور قلمك لننور بهي فكرنا وانا من المتابعين لك في منتدى اخر وانشاء الله نستمر لمتابعة جديدك وقديمك



 
*بوركت بصماتنا أن ُترى بأعين الموالين*
*أشكرك سيدتي الكريمة*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

الرسالة الثامنة عشر :

الإنسان يخلق المشكلة


المشكلة ..... الأسم لـ ( يتمشكل ) ، أي يختلط و يتبعثر .

والمشكلة تعني تبعثر وتعثر وتخبط منظومة ومعادلة لعلاقة وتركيبتها حتى تصبح ذات وجه آخر أكثر تعـقيداً : 


وعادة المشكلة تحدث بين الإنسان مع أربعة روابط :

بين الإنسان ونفسه ( وهي الأساس ) .
بين الإنسان وخالقه .
بين الإنسان والآخرين .
بين الإنسان والبيئة من حوله ( العلاقة بالماديات ) .


فعندما تختلط الأوراق في منظومة ( المعادلة أو التركيبة ) وتؤثر على مكنونها ( العلاقة ) ، وتتحول إلى معضلة ( مشكلة ) مؤثرة : 


معادلة المشكلة ( التركيبة )

( ذات الإنسان + محاسبة النفس + التنظيم = الحقوق ) 
وتنقسم الحقوق إلي :
( حقوق خاصة ) و ( حقوق عامة )


الحقوق الخاصة ، هي التي تخص الإنسان لنفسه ، والحقوق العامة ، هي التي تخص من يعيش أو يقع حوله .

ونواة الحقوق الخاصة ، هي لب الحقوق ، وهي تخص الخالق ( وهو المالك المتصرف ) ....... ثم تكبر الدائرة حتى نصل إلي الحقوق الخاصة بذات الإنسان نفسه ( أي صاحب الجسد ) .........ثم تكبر الدائرة حتى نخرج إلي دائرة الحقوق العامة ( أي المخلوقات ، وخاصة بني البشر ) .


*شجرة الحقوق :* 

حـقـوق الخالق ( الجذور ).
حقوق النفــس (الســـاق ) .
حقوق الآخرين ( الأوراق ) .



وعوداً على ذي بدء ، ( المشكلة ) ، فـ بفعل الإنسان وإهماله وتعديه على نفسه ، وعلى الآخرين ....تتخبط الأمور وتتبعثر الأوراق وتختلط وتخلق :

1- (مشكلة ) ....مع الإهمال .......تكبر ..........وتكبر ...حتى تصبح :
2- ( معضلة ) ........المعضلة مع الإهمال ......تتفاقم ..........وتصبح :
3- ( مؤثرة ) تتضخم وتتفاقم فتـنشطر كالقنبلة على أكثر من طرف وتيار:
4- ( تتفرع ) حتى تزداد أتساعا وتكبر الهوة ، فيصعب رقعها وحلها ......


سؤال يطرح نفسه :

لحل مشكلة ما ...نبدأ من رأس هرم المشكلة أم من القاع ؟


جواب : 

1- منطقاً ، إذا أمكننا الوصول إلى القاع نبدأ به ونقطع جذور المشكلة ....

2- لكن إن كان صعباً الدخول في أساسيات المشكلة ، نبدأ بالدور الذي يليه ( ما بعده ) ، أي الدور الثاني ثم ننزل للأسفل..

3- وإذا لم نستطع ، نبدأ في الدور الثالث ثم ننزل للأسفل الثاني ثم الأول وهكذا .

لأننا إذا بدأنا من هرم المشكلة ستكون الفوهة كبيرة جداً ويصعب تغطية جميع جوانبها ، وستحتاج إلى جهد وعناء أكبر ...

لكن إذا اتجهنا إلي الأسفل سيسهل احتوائها بأقل جهد وأقل تفكير.



هل نبدأ بحل المشكلة أو بصاحب المشكلة ؟ 

نبدأ بالمشكلة : 
ندرس سبابها ....نلاحق جذورها ......روابطها ........ثم أبعادها .

ثم صاحب المشكلة .....لأن في معظم الحالات ، صاحب المشكلة ينال مراده بحل المشكلة أوتوماتيكياً .



كيف يمكننا عرض المشكلة ، وما الضوابط ؟


المشاكل أنواع وأصناف ، ولكل مشكلة هوية وضوابط ، وعرض المشكلة تحدده عوامل أهما مايلي :

1- مستقبل المشكلة 
2- طريقة إيصال المشكلة 
3- وقت الإيصال 
4- الأعراف والقيم المحيطة بصاحب المشكلة .
5- مكان عرض المشكلة .
6- أسلوب عرض المشكلة .
7- أبعاد عرض المشكلة ، وخاصة السلبيات المترتبة .


1- مستقبل المشكلة :

أن نحدد الشخص المؤهل والخبير باحتواء المشكلة ، ويفضل من يمتلك شهادة الخبرة والتجارب والاحتكاك بالمجتمع ، فلربما أحتوى كبير قوم أو مجموعة حل المشاكل المتعلقة بمجموعته أفضل من أي أكاديمي . 

2- طريقة إيصال المشكلة :

قنوات إيصال المشكلة :
· المواجهة شخصياً 
*·* عبر الرسائل 
*·* عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية ( النت )
*·* عبر التليفون
*·* عبر الشاشة ( التلفاز ) 


3- وقت الإيصال :

التوقيت الجيد والملائم لإيصال وشرح المشكلة .


4- الأعراف والقيم المحيطة بصاحب المشكلة

أعراف المجتمع المحيط بالمشكلة تحدد طريقة عرض المشكلة ،.... ففي المجتمعات الغربية لا توجد أقنعة يختبئ خلفها صاحب المشكلة ، عندهم عرض المشكلة أمام أم الجمهور( التلفاز ) أو سراً مع الاختصاصي سيان لا فرق بينهما ،بل العكس ، يفضلون عرضها أمام أكثر عدد من الأعين ، كي تكون عبرة للجميع وإعطاء حلولاً جماعية تعود بالمنفعة الإيجابية وفي نفس الوقت خلق موضوع أو برنامج مربح يلفت انتباه الآخرين .



5- مكان عرض المشكلة 

كما أسلفنا ذكره ، مكان المشكلة ضرورياً لحلها ، وخاصة لو كانت بأسلوب المواجهة ، ففي معظم حالات حل المشاكل لدى الغرب وفي معظم الدول العربية ، يتواجه الأخصائي مع صاحب المشكلة أو مع أعضاءها ، كي يتحاورون وجها ً لوجه ، وهذا له تأثير وأسرع وأدق وأوضح في حل المعضلة .


6- أسلوب عرض المشكلة .

الأسلوب والخبرة والفن في حل المشكلة ووضعها في كفي الأخصائي ، يؤثر في طريقة فك رموزها وسرعة حلها أو ربما تعطيلها وإيقافها . 



7- أبعاد عرض المشكلة ، وخاصة السلبيات المترتبة .

إذا حددنا طريقة عرض مشكلة ما ( بطريقة كذا ) وتوقعنا إن هناك أبعاداً سلبية ستعود على صاحبها ، قد تفاقمها وتزيد من مخاطرها ، كالفضيحة والعرض ، مما يسبب الأذي وستصعب معه المشكلة ولربما تحولت إلى كارثة إجتماعية ، عندها يتم أتخذا قرار بإيجاد طريقة أفضل وأقل ضرراً . ( كعرض مشاكل فيها تلميح لأسماء وأوصاف أشخاص هم أبطال المشكلة ) .


إذا تعرفنا في هذا الطرح على ماهية المشكلة ، ......تركيبتها .....أبعادها .....طريقة عرضها ، أسلوب حلها ....إنها جميعاً تعتمد على تصرف صاحب المشكلة وحنكته ، فكثير من الناس يحل مشكلته بنفسه ،أو ربما يحتاج إلى دفعة ( خطوة ) إلى الأمام توصله إلى ( دائرة الحل ) دون الرجوع إلي أحد ، لكن هل يمكن للإنسان الإستغناء عن إخوته بني البشر .. لا .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*


إصلاح المجتمع .. يبدأ مع إصلاح النفس ، وهي عين المشكلة ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*فلسفهـ في قمة الروعهـ ،،*
*مشاكلنا نخلقها نحن بـ أيدينا ،،*
*و هنيئاً لـ من يملكـ عقلاً ،،*
*يستطيع خلالهـ ،،*
*ربط خيوط المشكلهـ في دماغهـ ،،*
*و يمحورها لـ تثمر لهـ الحل الأمثل ،،*
*لـ أنهاء و محو أثار ذالكـ التشابكـ إلى اللاعودة ،،*
*بوركت أيها الأخ الكريم ،،*
*أستمر بـ عطائكـ ،،*
*لازلنا معكـ متابعين ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *فلسفهـ في قمة الروعهـ ،،*
> *مشاكلنا نخلقها نحن بـ أيدينا ،،*
> *و هنيئاً لـ من يملكـ عقلاً ،،*
> *يستطيع خلالهـ ،،*
> *ربط خيوط المشكلهـ في دماغهـ ،،*
> *و يمحورها لـ تثمر لهـ الحل الأمثل ،،*
> *لـ أنهاء و محو أثار ذالكـ التشابكـ إلى اللاعودة ،،*
> *بوركت أيها الأخ الكريم ،،*
> *أستمر بـ عطائكـ ،،*
> ...



 
اشكرك كل الشكر

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة التاسعة عشر :* 
*الملح ... الماس المجهول* 


أعتقد إنك سمعت عن أسطورة طريق الحرير ، لكن هل تصدق إنها حقيقية ، نعم هي كذلك ، وهي تتحدث عن قافلة الحرير ( ذاك القماش الناعم المستخرج من دودة القز ) والتي تجوب منطقة آسيا مروراً بإيران ، وكيف يقطع التجار ألاف الكيلومترات من بلد إلى بلد بمختلف أعراقهم وظروفهم ومناخهم ، ومواجهة الصعاب ، كقطاع الطرق والأمراض الوبائية ، حتى يتم تسليم الحرير إلى أوروبا ، لغزله ولبسه من قبل الطبقة الأرستقراطية وتصل القافلة إلي وجهتها ، إلا بنفوق عدد من حراس القافلة وقادتها وخدامها ،أما لكبر سنهم أو مرضهم أو بقتلهم ، حتى يتنفس الباقون الصعداء عند وصولهم وجهتهم بسلام. 
لكن هل سمعتم عن طريق الملح ؟  
في معظم جبال آٍسيا وخاصة جبال أفغانستان يتم استخراج الملح من مناجم الملح المختبئة خلف الصخور ، والتي تستهلك طاقة الرجال وهممهم ، فيتم تحميل البغال والحمير بعدة أطنان من صخور الملح ، وتجهيز القافلة للسفر وبدء المسير، فتهب الرياح الباردة والقاسية في وجوه القافلة وبغالها ، مما يتسبب بتأخير البضاعة ولربما فقد جزء منها ، وبعد شهور عدة تصل البضاعة الثقيلة جداً والرخيصة الثمن إلى وجهتها في وسط غرب آسيا ووسط شمال آسيا ، حيث لا توجد بحار قريبة ولا صخور ملحية في الجوار ، فينتظر السماسرة بشغف رؤية شبح القافلة من بعيد ليتم بيعه في الحراج بسعر بخس وصل على جثث الإنسان ! 
لماذا الإصرار على إيصال الملح في هذه الظروف ؟
هل الملح مهم لهذه الدرجة ؟ 
يعرف الجميع إن الملح يتكون من عنصرين ( الصوديوم + الكلور ) ويأخذ في شكله البلوري عادة اللون الأبيض أو الوردي ، وهو متوفر في يد كل إنسان في الوجود . 
لكن ما أهميته ؟
ومتى عرف الإنسان الملح ؟
وماهي فوائده واعتقادات البشر وعلاقاتها بالملح ؟ 
أتفق المؤرخون على أن الإنسان عرف الملح قبل ألفي عام من ميلاد المسيح عليه السلام ويرجح بعضهم أن شيث أبن أدم عليه السلام أٍستخدم الملح في طعامه ، بعدما أكتشف أن العود الحجري الذي كان يخلط به الطعام جعل الطبخ ألذ وأطيب ، وذلك لملوحته . 
وأقدم مصنع معروف للملح ظهر في الصين حول بحيرة يونشينغ، كانت سبباً لنشوب الحروب والصراعات بين القبائل ، ويعود أقدم سجل مكتوب عن إنتاج للملح رسمياً وتجارياً إلى نحو 800 سنة قبل الميلاد وكان بنظام المقايضة بالسلع مع دول الجوار ، ويشير إلى أن إنتاجه بدأ قبل ذلك التاريخ بألف عام، وعرف الصينيون صناعة السمك المقدد واللحم المملح والمخللات الحارة وحفظ الأطعمة بالتمليح.
وتطورت مع الزمن صناعة الملح وتجارته، ونشأت حوله سلسلة معقدة من الحروب والثروات والاحتكارات والصراعات، فقد دار جدل طويل في الصين حول احتكار الدولة للملح والضرائب التي تفرض على تجارته وإنتاجه.
وفي مصر استخدم الفراعنة الملح مع الثوم والطحالب الخاصة في التحنيط وحفظ الجثث ، لتظل متماسكة محتفظة بجلودها ولحمها لنحو خمسة آلاف سنة، وعرف المصريون أيضا الأطعمة المملحة والخضار الممزوجة بالملح والصلصة المخلوطة بالثوم والبصل قبل غيرهم من الحضارات . 
كذلك أستخدم سكان الأسكيموا وشمال ألاسكا قبل اكتشاف أمريكا ، الملح وخلطه مع الثلج في صنع المنازل ليكون أقوى كالصلب ، ومتماسكاً في الربيع ومنعا من ذوبانه . 
و الفينيقيون كان لهم دور قوي بخبراتهم التجارية في انتشار الملح ، فقد ساهموا في نقل الملح عبر أنحاء العالم ومقايضته بسلع وخدمات أخرى، وعرفت قوافل نقل الملح باستخدام الجمال والسفن ، وقد كانوا يستخدمونه مع قشور الرمان للصباغة ، ودباغة الجلود ، وكذلك وضعه فوق أقراص الجبن منعاً من العفن .
أما بالنسبة للعرب القدامى فقد استخدموا الملح في حفظ اللحوم والأسماك ونقلها من بحر الروم والخليج إلى داخل الجزيرة العربية ، وكانوا أيضا يدبغون الجلود بالملح ، ويضعونه في أساسات تنور النار للطبخ لحفظ الحرارة من التسرب من الموقد . 
وكان العرب يؤمنون أن الملح جيد في طرد الحسد والعين ، ولجلب البركة ، ولكن لابد من اقتناء الملح مع التمر في السفر وسير القوافل والحجاج ، وأن الأرواح الشريرة والشياطين يخافون من الملح ، لذلك كانوا يضعونه عند الأبواب والمنافذ ، وقد انتشرت هذه العادة بين العرب حتى وصلت إلى يومنا هذا .ذكر الرحالة العربي ابن بطوطة أنه زار مدينة تاغرا الأفريقية في العام 1352 المبنية من الملح بما في ذلك مسجدها، وتحدث المؤرخ اليوناني بليني عن مناجم لصخور الملح والبيوت المشيدة من تلك المادة، وبعض المدن القائمة اليوم تستمد تسميتها من الملح مثل"سالتزبورغ"، وكانت ليفربول أهم مدينة بريطانية بعد لندن قد أقيمت أساسا عام 1207 على الملح الذي كان يعرف في جميع أنحاء العالم باسم ملح ليفربول.
ويعرف الشعوب الذين عملوا في الملح برجال السالت ( Salt flesh ) ، وقد وصفهم المؤرخون الإغريق والرومان وأرسطو أيضا بأنهم رجال أقوياء وضخام، ويلبسون أقمشة زاهية الألوان، ويضيفون الغرباء، ومن سوء الطالع أن يوصف شعب ما على يد أعدائه. 
وكان الملح جزءا من الإمبراطورية الرومانية القديمة ، واستولى الرومان على مدن الملح وورش السالتيين والفينيقيين لإنتاج الملح، وطوروا وسائل حفظ الخضار والزيتون بالملح، وامتلأت شواطئ المتوسط بورش الملح، وورثها العرب والمسلمون بعد انسحاب البيزنطيين وتراجعه ، وكان البحارة الرومان الحربيين ، يقدمون سفنهم بسفينة خاصة بنقل الملح للتمويه ، وقد تحولت الطرق التي شقها الرومان في أنحاء الإمبراطورية لتأمين نقل الملح إلى مراكز تجارية وثقافية كحيفا والإسكندرية وتونس وقبرص وصقلية ومالطة وأزمير وطنجة وملجة ، وكانت السيطرة على مراكز الملح والزيتون في مرحلة الإقطاع بعد انهيار روما ، تعني السيطرة على الاقتصاد والنفوذ المالي . 
وفي الثورة الفرنسية المشهورة عام 1789 هاجم الثوار الفرنسيون الملك لويس السادس عشر وزوجته ألملكة أنطوانيت ، وألغت الثورة فورا ضريبة الملح "الغابيل" دون اهتمام بإيجاد مصدر دخل بديل لتمويل خزينة الدولة، وأطلق سراح جميع المسجونين بسبب ضريبة الملح وأعفي المطلوبون والمطاردون بسببها. 
( ثورة الملح ) 
أما في القارة الهندية ، فلا يخفى عليكم الثورة الهندية العارمة التي اجتاحت المستعمر البريطاني والمشهورة ( بثورة الملح التي قادها ماهاتما غاندي ) ، فلم يكن الاقتصاد الهندي سوى وسيلة لإغناء بريطانيا العظمى، وأديرت الصناعة في الهند لصالح رجال الأعمال الإنجليز في ميدلاند، وأدير الملح الهندي لصالح شيشاير.
كانت الهند قبل أن يصلها البريطانيون تتمتع بملح يصلها بوفرة وبأسعار معقولة، ولكن بريطانيا احتكرت صناعة الملح في الهند، ومنعت الملح الهندي الرخيص من المنافسة، واشتعلت انتفاضات متواصلة بسبب هذه السياسات الاستعمارية الشاذة ، بل إن الحكومة البريطانية منعت حتى كشط الملح عن سطح التربة تحت طائلة عقوبات قاسية ، ومنعت شعوب كانت تعتمد بأكملها على صناعة الملح والاتجار به من مواصلة عملها الذي اعتادت عليه آلاف السنين . 
وفي أواخر العشرينيات قاد غاندي ثورة الملح، بتحويل هذه المادة إلى قضية وطنية يتركز حولها الاستقلال، وبدأ غاندي مع 78 من معاونيه مسيرة على الأقدام لمسافة 520 كيلومترا للوصول إلى البحر لمواجهة القانون البريطاني واستخراج الملح، وعندما وصل إلى البحر بعد مسيرة 25 يوما كان برفقته الآلاف من كل طبقات الهنود وفئاتهم وطوائفهم، واستأنف شعب أوريسا صناعة الملح التي منع منها برغم ارتباطه بها آلاف السنين، وسمحت الإدارة البريطانية بعد حملة اعتقالات واحتجاجات واسعة لسكان الشواطئ بالتقاط الملح لاستخدامهم الخاص، ولكن حصل الهنود في النهاية على استقلالهم الكامل عام 1947. 
جعل الله سبحانه ماء العين مالحاً كما البحر ، ليمنع نمو البكتيريا الضارة وليضمن عدم تعفنه ،وجعل الحياة آمنة وممكنه بدون ملوثات ميكروبية ، والماء بالملح أفضل للملاحة ، وقسم الأرض بثلثي ماء من البحار ، لإكمال عملية دوران الماء في الطبيعة ، وجعل تكوين جسم الإنسان بخليط من الصلصال والماء والملح . 
إنني أعجز عن إنهاء موضوع غني كعالم الملح ، فهو يأتي بعد الماء في أهميته ، وكالأحجار الكريمة في شكله ومنظره ، وكالتراب في زهد سعره وكالهواء في توفره وانتشاره ،لذا يجب أن نشكر الله إنه خلق لنا شئ كالملح ، ويبقى في نظري أغلى وأثمن من أي ألماس ، فهو حجراً كريماً غنياً مفيداً ليس للبشر فقط ، وإنما لكل المخلوقات ، وليس خارج أجسادهم ، بل في أعماقهم ، فلقد ذكره الإمام علي عليه السلام في نصيحته : إنه من بدأ يومه بملح فقد أذهب الله عنه سبعين نوع من البلاء ، ولم يحدد بأبي هو وأمي أي نوع من البلاء ، أهو خارج أو داخل الجسم . 

في كلامنا قد نزيد مدحاً وإثراءً في وجود أحدهم بمحافلنا بوصفهم كالملح في الطعام ، وننسى أناساً في مجتمعاتنا أغنياء بعقولهم ، يعيشون خلف ذاكرة عقولنا ، فأصبحوا كالملح ، فعـلهم عظيم لكن ذكرهم بلا قيمة مهمشين كأخياش الملح .

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*حكمة المؤلف*


لعل هناك عقول كملح الزاد، تطيب الطعام و مكدسة في الأخياش

----------


## المرشد الدولي

*الرسالة العشرون :* 
الحاجة مريم ... " إمرأة بقلب 100 رجل " 





مما سمعت وقرأت من معركة الحياة ....هذه القصة واقعية ، وقد رواها لي الابن الخامس لبطلة القصة ، وهي من إحدى عوائل الإحساء الكبيرة 


القصة : 



توفي زوج الحاجة مريم الإحسائية القاطنة بدولة البحرين عام 1972 م رحمه الله ، مخلفاً عدداً من اليتامى ، هم خمسة أولاد وأربع بنات ، تاركا لهم بيتاً قديماً ، قليل الغرف ، متوسط الحال، حيث تزوجها على زوجته الأولى أم العيال التي تقطن أيضا في بيت مستقل بها . 


من هنا بدأت معاناة الحاجة مريم ، حيث ترملت واستلمت زمام الأمور وأبنها الكبير يبلغ من العمر فقط 13 سنة ، وترتيب اليتامى بالتسلسل . 


المشكلة هي إن الحاجة مريم مقطوعة من شجرة ....فليس لها سوى أخ واحد ، وأبويها توفيا رحمهما الله ، وأخوها الوحيد وقع في مشكلة بلا إرادة منه فضرب من قبل مجموعة من الظالمين فأصبح معاقاً مريضاَ . 


نظرت الحاجة مريم من حولها فلمتجد من يمد لها يد العون من أهل زوجها الأحسائيين سوى العزاء وقراءة الفاتحة على زوجها المرحوم ، وبدأت تفكر في المشكلة الإقتصادية الصعبة التي ستواجهها مستقبلاً ، فكان أول حل تأجير القسم العلوي من المنزل ، والعيش فيالدور الأرضي هي وأولادها التسعة حتى لو ضاق بهم المكان !  




أجرت الدور العلوي من بيتها العربي بمبلغ مناسب ، فجمعت المبلغ مع مبلغاً كانت أدخرته منقبل معها وذهبت مع أبنها الأكبر للسوق واشترت بعض الملابس 


الجاهزة والمستلزمات المنزلية البسيطة و مجموعة مع الحلويات والبسكويت وعملت لها بسطة كما تسمى أوبياعة داخل بيتها ، فأنتشر الخبر في الحارة بأن الحاجة مريم لديها بسطة ، فتم الإقبال عليها من قبل أطفال الحارة والنساء ، ثم  


تطور الأمر إلى بيع بعض المشروبات الباردة المشهورة في زمانهم " كندراي ، سبورت ، أرسي" وغيرها ، فأصبحت تجمع النقود وتصرفها على أولادها بطريقة اقتصادية ومنظمة . 


كان جدولهم اليومي ، أن تستيقظ صباحا ، فتطبخ الفطور وتعمل الساندويتشات المدرسية وتعطي أبنائها المصروف اليومي ، وبعد مغادرتهم المنزل تغسل ملابسهم وتجهز لهم الغداء وتكنس البيت وفي نفسالوقت تبيع من بسطتها المنزلية بعد الظهيرة حيث يأتي الأطفال والنساء لشراء مايحتاجونه ، وفي آخر الليل تنام معهم في غرفة واحدة وتغطيهم بالبطانيات شتاءَ حتى تطمأن إنهم ناموا. 


بخصوص التربية الدينية ، فقد شجعت أولادها على أهم تربية أخلاقية ، وهي الصلاة وعلى ارتياد المساجد والحسينيات في المناسبات الدينية والتخلق بأخلاق أهل البيت ، وإسماعهم المحاضرات السمعية يومياً وعمل القراءةالنسائية بعض الأحيان.أما من الناحية التربوية ، فقد شجعت أولادها وبناتها عل الدراسة وعلى التحصيل العلمي الجيد ومتابعتهم أولاً بأول ، تذاكر معهم ليل نهار وتشجعهم على المثابرة وقالت لهم : أريد أن أراكم متعلمين وماسكين مناصب جيدة ووظائف ترفع الرأس  



لقد أستمر الحال على ماهو عليه من الرعاية والدراية إلي عام 1982 /1402 هـ كبرت العيال ونمت العقـول وازدهـرت الأفكار حتى قررت العائلة الكريمة العودة إلى السعودية، فتخرج الأكبر من جامعة البترول وبعث إلي أمريكا حتىأصبح دكتوراً في جامعة البترول يرفع الرأس ثم ترقى وأصبح رئيساً في الجامعة ، يرفع رأس أمه خفاقا والثاني مدرساً والثالث مدرسا وآخر موظفا في شركة الكهرباء وتزوجن البنات وبنو الأرض التي أشتروها في حي وسط المنطقة وتزوج الأولاد والبنات وأصبحوا مرموقين في المنطقة . 


كثر الأبناء وأصبحت عائلة كبيرة لها عروق منتشرة في المنطقة الشرقية ، والأم موجودة الآن يحف على رأسها تاج النجاح الأبدي وتتربع على قمة الأمومة. 


لقد كنت سيدتي .. أماً عظيمة .. أماً رحيمة ..أماً كالمدرسة التي قال عنها الشاعر ....... 

والله بكسر الهاء لقد دمعت عيناي لك فرحة عندما تخيلت الضمة الكبيرة بينك وبين  

أبنك الأكبر ، عندما وقع بين أحضانك ، أحضان المدرسة العظيمة بعد تخرجه من الجامعة . 
سيدتي أبنك لم يرفع رأسك بل أنت من رفع رأس أبنائك وكذلك رؤوسنا نحن أبناء المجتمع ، يامن نجتمع معك في هذا الدين العظيم الذي تتربع عليه المدرسة الأولى فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام . 
كل هذا قام على أكتاف سيدة عظيمة.
سيدة كتبت درب أبنائها بحبرعرق جبينها.
كانت لهم الأب الحنون والأم العطوف . 
كل هذا نتاج كفاح مرير مع معركة الأيام الصعبة .
مرغت رأسك في تراب الكفاح من أجل حصول أبنائك على كراسة علم .
أوجعت كاهلك لشراء ثوباً لهم يقيهم البرد . 
والله سيدتي إنهم لم يفقدوا أباهم ، ولم يكونوا يتامى ، بل اليتامى ، كل أم لا تملك نفساً منأنفاسك ، وحساً من أحاسيسك . 
اليتامى نحن الذين جهلناك ولم نعرف قدركالعظيم إلا متأخرين . 
أرجوك سيدتي أن تقبليني ابناً بالتبني لديك لكي أتنفس الأمل الذي زرعته في قلوب أبنائك ، ولكي أتذوق النجاح الذي أساسه نور عينيك سيدتي..والسلام ....المؤلف

----------


## المرشد الدولي

حكمة المؤلف*الله فقط يعلم إن خلف الجدران أمهات رؤوسهن تحت أقدام أبنائهن ، و أرجلهن فوق الجنة* 
*...المؤلف...*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


انتهاء الكتاب  

رسائل من كشكول الحياة  

الجزء الأول  


المرشد الدولي
حقوق النشر محفوظة للمؤلف1429هـ

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآآآحب ...~*
*كنت هنآ ...*
*أقرأ كل حرف بتمعن ...* 
*أعجبني الكثير منهآ ...* 
*فـ قلمكـ مبدع أخي ..* 
*وقد أقصر إن مدحتهـ ..!*
*أعجبتني قصة شقآء الملح ..* 
*وكيف أن أولئك التجآر أو العمآل إن صح التعبير ..* 
*يعآنون من الشقآء الكثير ..* 
*كي يصلون بالملح .. حيث القوآفل ..* 
*ليبآع بسعر زهيد ...!*
*وكيف أن الملح رغمـ رخصهـ ..* 
*إلآ أن الحيآة بدونهـ لآ تطآق ...!*
*وتلكـ الحآجه مريم ..!*
*التي رسمت لنآ الأم والأب والوطن ..* 
*بكفآحهآ ونظآلهآ ...!*
*حيآة هي الشقآء ..* 
*لكنهـآ بطبيعتهآ الحنونهـ ..* 
*أستطآعت أن توفر لأبنآئهآ سبل الأمآن وعدم الحآجهـ للغير ..!*
*فلسفتكـ رآئعهـ جدآ جدآ أخي ..* 
*وقد رآآقت لي أطروحآآتكـ ...* 
*سلم قلمكـ ... ونبضكـ ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ــتحيآآتتوو ..* 
*ـكبريآء*

----------


## المرشد الدولي

> *مرآآآآحب ...~*
> 
> *كنت هنآ ...*
> *أقرأ كل حرف بتمعن ...* 
> *أعجبني الكثير منهآ ...* 
> *فـ قلمكـ مبدع أخي ..* 
> *وقد أقصر إن مدحتهـ ..!*
> *أعجبتني قصة شقآء الملح ..* 
> *وكيف أن أولئك التجآر أو العمآل إن صح التعبير ..* 
> ...



 
*أشكرك سيدتي*

----------

